# Pakistan VS Sri Lanka: ICC World T20 Semi Final, 04 Oct 2012



## A.Rafay

96 iS Up for SA 25 more runs and pakistan will Qualify For SemiFinal Of this t20 WC,
Let the Celebrations Begin!!!!












Share your thoughts





CountDown 102 Up for SA 20 To go And YAHOOOOOOOO!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Awesome

Peshawar main South Africa jeet gaya hai?

18 more, gents!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

Its Coming closer the victory 104 of SA and 18 To go FOr PAK!!!






106 and its 16 to go For Pakistan!!!! YAHOOOOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

14 to go YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Buck up RSA, you can do it... hahahahahah

Never prayed for any team other than Pak before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hashshāshīn

How much does SA need to make for Pak to go through?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

halallalalalalalalalalalalalallalalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan Are in the semifanal, India LOOSe and Gone straight to airport, Viratkholi was crying in ground LOL
*Congratulations PAkistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agent_47

congrats guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Maza a gaya ajj tu, na sirf Pakistan jeeta bulkay India huwa bahir......... hehehe sonay pay sohaga!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Chalo bhai Jaldi Chalo wapis India 





Virat kohli crying!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

ITS on and its called Cricket Fever!!!





*EVERYONE IN THE TEAM IS PLAYING HIS ROLE: HAFEEZ*
Margin of victory was not the issue, winning the game was, says Pakistan captain
02 October 2012
Pakistan desperately needed to win, and win big, to keep its hopes of making the semi-final of the ICC World Twenty20 2012 alive. Pushed to a corner, Pakistan bounced back in style to crush Australia by 32 runs in its final Super Eights Group 2 game and give itself an outstanding chance of making it to the last four. 

Nasir Jamshed made a polished half-century to steer Pakistan to 149 for 6, and then the spinners, led by Raza Hasan, got on top to restrict Australia to 117 for 7. 

It was a great effort by the bowlers, said Mohammad Hafeez, the Pakistan captain. We really wanted the total we got today and then the spinners did a great job. We knew the pitch was going to help the spinners and it would be difficult to score runs against the spinners. Thats the reason I have been bringing the spinners into play all the time. I was very sure that whenever the ball is given to Umar Gul, he will deliver for us because he has been in this role in Twenty20 cricket for many years. Weve got some of the best spinners in the world in Saeed Ajmal and Shahid Afridi, and the inclusion of Raza Hasan has given us a great deal of confidence. 

Pakistan had recently defeated Australia in both a One-Day International series and a Twenty20 International series, and Hafeez said that record buoyed his team. We had beaten them in that series and that was a morale-booster for the whole team, said Hafeez. We had a long meeting yesterday and everyone realised that we have to work really hard to score runs, especially on this track. So we had to give a chance to our spinners to do the job. Today, the batsmen first did the job and then the bowlers were exceptionally good, especially Raza Hasan. 

Pakistans big win boosted its Net Run Rate, but Hafeez said the margin hadnt played on the teams mind until very late in the piece. It was a great blessing to win with a big margin, said Hafeez. There was nothing in our mind except to win, that was our first plan. Mike Hussey played the anchor role very well to help Australia reach their first target (of 112, which secured Australias semi-final berth). We were not thinking of beating them by any margin. Our first priority was to win and then we tried out best to win with as big a margin as possible. 

We wanted to reach a score in the region of 150. We knew it would be difficult to score those runs on this pitch against our spinners, said Hafeez. We also knew that 70-80% of Australias strength is their openers and Mike Hussey. We wanted to get two of them early and their middle-order has not been tested in this tournament. We were very sure because in Dubai, we had exposed their middle-order. We knew if we got (Shane) Watson and (David) Warner, we had the attack that would put them under pressure. 

And two of Pakistans younger guns, Jamshed and Hasan, put their hands up. The best thing is that every junior or senior is playing his role, said Hafeez. Its not about being a junior or a senior, every individual has a role. I have always had belief in the talent of these two youngsters, and the selectors too backed them. Jamshed has shown that he is Pakistans best opener technically and Hasan has always performed his role in domestic cricket. We knew that whenever we brought Hasan into the team and gave him any role, with his talent and his maturity, he would fulfil it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## t_for_talli

Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS




Awesome!!!

We are Through to Semis!!!
Great work!!

Pakistan really have shown somw class in T20 Worldcups, we played in Final of first edition, we won the second one, we Played in Semi final of third one and now again we are trough to Semi Final!!
Great!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



BETA aap bare ho jao, AUR RONA  BAND KARO.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan Will have to show good performance too in Semifinal with Srilanka


----------



## drunken-monke

Congrats to Pakistan for making it to Semifinals...

T20 is a unpredictable game... One bad day at field and you find yourself in all sorts of trouble..

India played well in the tournament.. Won 4 games out of 5 and still been knocked out of it.. Well had to take this with a pinch of salt... No other option but to move on.. South Africa is doing this since last two decades... 

About Pakistan and Srilanka game, i think Srilanka has upper hand due to home conditions... But you never know, Pakistani side have got some funny players who can turn the table on any given day.. Keep fingers crossed repective supporteres..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

To ab kisko support karwana hai.....................


----------



## Awesome

ajtr said:


> To ab kisko support karwana hai.....................



Mujhe lag raha hai aap ko Sri Lankans bohot achay lagnay lagay hain... Slinga Malinga?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan need to put best bowlers from the start such as hassan raza and ajmal 

Sri Lanka is a very good team in t20 game
better both at batting and bowling

putting best bowler from start as in the aussies case will be much better


----------



## ajtr

Asim Aquil said:


> Mujhe lag raha hai aap ko Sri Lankans bohot achay lagnay lagay hain... Slinga Malinga?


i dont know anyone in SL team.................

Atleast not by their name.


----------



## Ticker

ajtr said:


> i dont know anyone in SL team.................
> 
> Atleast not by their name.



Please support Sri Lanka. 

Jisko support karti ho, wo haar jata hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.U.R.B.

ajtr said:


> i dont know anyone in SL team.................
> 
> Atleast not by their name.



koi baat nai ma'am.Ese team ho ge jese image mein dikh rahe he,Ap ko un ke language samagh nai aye ge......(google translate sae bhe nahi.)








Bass in logon ko yad rakhein ,they need your support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

hmm what to do srilankans are good players of spin but raza hassan was good against india too who play spin very well but still our seamers are not putting it in so what to do


----------



## WAR-rior

Yaar I am LMAO seeing pakistanis laughing for india and talking bout being champions. 

Bas yaad rahe itna bolne ke baad, Semifinals ke baad yahan jaroor aana irrespective of the result.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Ticker said:


> Please support Sri Lanka.
> 
> Jisko support karti ho, wo haar jata hai.


Aaj india hara nahi jeeta hai match woh bhi 1 run se......TI jinx nahi huyee mere support se.



S.U.R.B. said:


> koi baat nai ma'am.Ese team ho ge jese image mein dikh rahe he,Ap ko un ke language samagh nai aye ge......(google translate sae bhe nahi.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass in logon ko yad rakhein ,they need your support.


TI blue hai support kar ke jeetaya hai maine aaj usay.TSL bhi blue his hai..samajh lo...........kahin passa ulta na pad jaye..........


----------



## Awesome

Can you just smell that cup?

And of course, when the world stood up for us - the champions - not too long ago.






Who wants it most?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

ajtr said:


> To ab kisko support karwana hai.....................



plz baki teno teams (sri lanka , aus, w.indies) ko support karna but pakistan ko na karna
warna duaon say pakistan ko pohnchaya semi's main dhaka start aur ab agar pakistan ke support karo ge to hamari duain bhe kam nahi aain ge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Srilanka will play hard on Thursday..
Any other losing team at least gets a dignified plane ride back home..
But poor lankans will get a bus ride home if they lose...Those who live locally may be asked to walk home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

WAR-rior said:


> Yaar I am LMAO seeing pakistanis laughing for india and talking bout being champions.
> 
> Bas yaad rahe itna bolne ke baad, Semifinals ke baad yahan jaroor aana irrespective of the result.



achaaaa
chalo ab so jao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ticker

ajtr said:


> Aaj india hara nahi jeeta hai match woh bhi 1 run se......TI jinx nahi huyee mere support se.
> 
> TI blue hai support kar ke jeetaya hai maine aaj usay.TSL bhi blue his hai..samajh lo...........kahin passa ulta na pad jaye..........



barri hi purani aatma ho. 

Kya parrh kar phoonka tha.


----------



## ajtr

Ticker said:


> barri hi purani aatma ho.
> 
> Kya parrh kar phoonka tha.


tonay totkay mujhe nahi aate.


----------



## S.U.R.B.

ajtr said:


> Aaj india hara nahi jeeta hai match woh bhi 1 run se......TI jinx nahi huyee mere support se.
> 
> TI blue hai support kar ke jeetaya hai maine aaj usay.TSL bhi blue his hai..samajh lo...........kahin passa ulta na pad jaye..........



Ap Indian hein,Ulta tabhi parta hae jab Pakistan ko support karte hein.Humein Indians ke support ras nahi ate.

Pora stadium lanka ke sath hoga.Ap bhe ho lein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ticker

ajtr said:


> tonay totkay mujhe nahi aate.



Kuch kiya zaroor hai tum ne. 

India ko ek run se hi jita diya. 

Chalo koi baat nahin. 

Wo jeet ke bhi haar gaye. 

Aur ham haar ke bhi jeet gaye.


----------



## ajtr

S.U.R.B. said:


> Ap Indian hein,Ulta tabhi parta hae jab Pakistan ko support karte hein.Humein Indians ke support ras nahi ate.
> 
> Pora stadium lanka ke sath hoga.Ap bhe ho lein.


i better keep out like today's match....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



sorry to say but u seemed to b a sick person


----------



## WAR-rior

laiqs@mi said:


> achaaaa
> chalo ab so jao



ok bro. will be back after semis. . hope to see u.


----------



## airmarshal

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



Actually Pakistan played very well. Why are you burning so bad?? Yuo guys dont enjoy it as a game. Shows your smallness.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

i'll always be here after wins and after defeats. i am not over the moon after reaching to semi's and not on exclusion of india. its cricket and a sport. wining and losing are part of the game. so dont wory. 
but your first comment was bit harsh so i replied to that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it


This post has gone *VIRAL* on Facebook.

Another Social media event that will increase more hostility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

WAR-rior said:


> Yaar I am LMAO seeing pakistanis laughing for india and talking bout being champions.
> 
> Bas yaad rahe itna bolne ke baad, Semifinals ke baad yahan jaroor aana irrespective of the result.



We want Pakistan team to fight. Winning and losing is part of the game. It does not matter if we lose after giving a good fight. This is the spirit of any sport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it


Its the pakistan's better performance which made it to qualify lnto SF.TI inspite of beating pakistan delivered premature performance and hence bowed out.


----------



## BATMAN

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



Likewise ICC is behind every bharti win.

Playing against bhartiis is like playing against the ICC umpires.

Now ICC officials are desperately, sampling urine of every in-form Pakistani player, speaks volume of over flowing targeting of Pakistan cricket team.

Shameful, ICC fined South Africans for not loosing as agreed upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Badeekh

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid.




celebrations are always stupid........u know 



t_for_talli said:


> It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



infact the celebration is for YOUR wife's pregnancy while knowing that WE were the reasons behind it......

won't you celebrate with us.......at least as closest neighbors?


----------



## airmarshal

ashdoc said:


> pakistan has little reason to cheer anyway . so they take whatever small moments of joy they get



Again an Indian proving they might have a big country, a big population but small minds. And they are not shy at showing their smallness!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jabalultariq

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



mon ami - Take it like a man !!!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

KRAIT said:


> This post has gone *VIRAL* on Facebook.
> 
> Another Social media event that will increase more hostility.



chal dafa ker yaar mail check ker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

laiqs@mi said:


> i'll always be here after wins and after defeats. i am not over the moon after reaching to semi's and not on exclusion of india. its cricket and a sport. wining and losing are part of the game. so dont wory.
> but your first comment was bit harsh so i replied to that



well, my comment wasnt for u to take it to heart. its for other so many pakistanis who dont share your thought process. so u can calmly exclude urself.


----------



## ashdoc

airmarshal said:


> Again an Indian proving they might have a big country, a big population but small minds. And they are not shy at showing their smallness!



read this quote by a pakistani in india south africa thread ---



> I'm not that much happy that we make it to semi final ..........but the smile on my face is because we have stepped on Indian hearts to reach the semi final .................
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/cricke...world-cup-t20-super-8-a-57.html#ixzz28AjImXKC



then decide who has the small mind !!


----------



## khanboy007

WAR-rior said:


> Yaar I am LMAO seeing pakistanis laughing for india and talking bout being champions.
> 
> Bas yaad rahe itna bolne ke baad, Semifinals ke baad yahan jaroor aana irrespective of the result.



Theek hai beta, aap "J"aroor aa ke wapis roona  . no problem we wont start firing or attacking ur country like COWARDS, oops i mean like INDIANS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashdoc

WAR-rior said:


> Yaar I am LMAO seeing pakistanis laughing for india and talking bout being champions.
> 
> Bas yaad rahe itna bolne ke baad, Semifinals ke baad yahan jaroor aana irrespective of the result.


kya fayada , pakistan haar gaya kee thread band kiyaa jayegaa


----------



## Husnainshah

How often does Pakistan win and India loses at the same day twice?
You could imagine our excitement. Can't help it, it's in our blood.
Anyway, now that we're through with both the losers from group 2, how about we talk a little about our Match with Lankans?


----------



## ashdoc

Husnainshah said:


> it's in our blood.



yeah , hate is in your genes


----------



## airmarshal

ashdoc said:


> read this quote by a pakistani in india south africa thread ---
> 
> 
> 
> then decide who has the small mind !!



I have decided. its YOU.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Badeekh

WAR-rior said:


> well, my comment wasnt for u to take it to heart. its for other so many pakistanis who dont share your thought process. so u can calmly exclude urself.



well exceptions are always thr, but all of us r single minded on this issue, the reply wud always b in same rithm.


----------



## mr42O



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

ashdoc said:


> read this quote by a pakistani in india south africa thread ---
> 
> 
> *
> then decide who has the small mind* !!



It was not a sarcastic comment.........


----------



## W.11

Husnainshah said:


> How often does Pakistan win and India loses at the same day twice?
> You could imagine our excitement. Can't help it, it's in our blood.
> Anyway, now that we're through with both the losers from group 2, how about we talk a little about our Match with Lankans?



dude we just had the same thing few days ago


----------



## ashdoc

airmarshal said:


> I have decided. its YOU.



then you are probably as blind as a bat


----------



## Lenin

Indian team can return home keeping their heads high...thrashed Pakisten, won against SA in last qualifying match but it was badluck that eliminated them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

ashdoc said:


> yeah , hate is in your genes



india too learn't it from her dad (PAKISTAN). "B!*** PLEASE"


----------



## Hyde

saiyan0321 said:


> hmm what to do srilankans are good players of spin but raza hassan was good against india too who play spin very well but still our seamers are not putting it in so what to do



I would say, either keep the same team or drop Afridi. He isn't performing with the bat and his bowling is been just ok. You don't remember any of his performance in the tournament.

Arafat is good replacement for Afridi under current circumstances but that isn't going to happen since Afridi has a long history of winning matches for us... and you never know if he will surprise all of us in the semi final and final with his wonderful performances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## THE MASK

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



It means today they have admitted that india is Pakistan's wife and that india got r@ped by South Africa!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lenin

We are still champions of the main world sup, T20 me to sirf Pakistan ko dho dalne ke liye khela tha aur age bhi dhotehi rahenge,dhotehi rahenge aur dhotehi rahenge....the person who responds my post is a dumb low life person



We are still champions of the main world sup, T20 me to sirf Pakistan ko dho dalne ke liye khela tha aur age bhi dhotehi rahenge,dhotehi rahenge aur dhotehi rahenge....the person who responds my post is a dumb low life person


----------



## Sashan

Pakistani mates - Best of luck guys. May you win the cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



Stupid logic. Pakistan is celebrating because their good run rate land them into semi final despite not having good experienced batsman as we see in Indian batting. All IPL experienced got ruined 

India played Good except their one match with Australia. Pakistan also played brilliant except their one match against India but still India vs pak was not as bad as india vs Australia. south Africa also played good cricket as their two matches with India and Pakistan went very close. Overall we got the chance to see a good quality cricket and thrilling matches. we(Inidans/pakistani) should act mature and should stop bashing other teams because we all know win and defeat are not constant thing ..cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Lenin said:


> Indian team can return home keeping their heads high...thrashed Pakisten, won against SA in last qualifying match but it was badluck that eliminated them



agar sirf Pakistan se he compete karna tha mere bhi tu indo-pak series rakh laete ..5 or 10 t20 

kia zarorat thi t20 world cup mein participate karne kia..you should have play only with Pakistan and should have gone home after defeating Pakistan by keeping your head high

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## airmarshal

Raja.Pakistani said:


> agar sirf Pakistan se he compete karna tha mere bhi tu indo-pak series rakh laete ..5 or 10 t20
> 
> kia zarorat thi t20 world cup mein participate karne kia..you should have play only with Pakistan and should have gone home after defeating Pakistan by keeping your head high



nahee indo-apk series rakhtay huay sulag jaatee hai.. first it was Pakistan committing 'terror' in Kashmir as if Kashmir is theirs and then this Mumbai drama and this parroting of 'terrorism' term coming from Pakistan, showing to the west that 'they' are jealous of our little successes. So no IPL for Pakistan! 

As I said its a big country of small people. Pakistan in sey bardasht he nahee hotaa..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

airmarshal said:


> nahee indo-apk series rakhtay huay sulag jaatee hai.. first it was Pakistan committing 'terror' in Kashmir as if Kashmir is theirs and then this Mumbai drama and this parroting of 'terrorism' term coming from Pakistan, showing to the west that 'they' are jealous of our little successes. So no IPL for Pakistan!
> 
> As I said its a big country of small people. Pakistan in sey bardasht he nahee hotaa..



we should not worry about others and should learn to be humble then success will reach to us 

Its not good idea to shout at faces of others after winning few matches..I personally find this childish and immature way of celebrating the wins


----------



## EagleEyes

Where is the thread *PAKISTAN MURDERS INDIA WITHOUT BOWLING A BALL*.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

WebMaster said:


> Where is the thread *PAKISTAN MURDERS INDIA WITHOUT BOWLING A BALL*.



app he kholein asa topic aur phir app ko he close karna parhey ga after few pages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Not needed......Moving on,,,

Webby, don't open Pandora's box.


----------



## KRAIT

airmarshal said:


> nahee indo-apk series rakhtay huay sulag jaatee hai.. first it was Pakistan committing 'terror' in Kashmir as if Kashmir is theirs and then this Mumbai drama and this parroting of 'terrorism' term coming from Pakistan, showing to the west that 'they' are jealous of our little successes. So no IPL for Pakistan!
> 
> As I said its a big country of small people. Pakistan in sey bardasht he nahee hotaa..


Yup, when next time TTP attacks your cities and BLA kills people in name of freedom against discrimination, we will use the same argument.

Seriously guys, get over it.

You have paid a lot just because of Kashmir. Put it on back burner for few years, let us solve our internal problems and you control your economy and the extremists that are killing your own people.

Ceasefire for a decade.


----------



## KRAIT

THE MASK said:


> It means today they have admitted that india is Pakistan's wife and that india got r@ped by South Africa!


If you look at history and consider a large body delivering a small body is like a mother giving birth to a baby. 

So Pakistan was formed (smaller body- a baby) from India ( larger body - mother). 

So buddy move on. Its been 65 years and you haven't learned that fighting India shouldn't be the priority but the internal problems.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

will we stop brining this political debate in sports?.. we have enough threads there to discuss political conflicts between two countries and we should spare this sports section

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Raja.Pakistani said:


> will we stop brining this political debate in sports?.. we have enough threads there to discuss political conflicts between two countries and we should spare this sports section


If people thought like you do, we would have been having fun time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

can anyone tell me the results of all t20 which Pakistan played with sri lanka so far?


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

KRAIT said:


> If people thought like you do, we would have been having fun time.



well dude i think we should enjoy cricket here and should not use cricket as a tool to insult each others or to make fun of each others but that is just my personal view. It is also good idea to ignore some posts instead of feeding them and taking the topic in another direction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

*PAKISTAN WIN GANGNAM STYLE*.:pakistan :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Pakistan should annihilate Sri Lanka......... Srilanka doesn't deserve to reach any finals........i have my reasons.


----------



## Meengla

I know this thread is about Pak-SL but it is still important to set this record straight: A lot of Indians on cricinfo Comments sections are saying that India won 4 out of 5 but is still excluded. Well, SO did Pakistan.
A lot of Indians saying that they 'thrashed' Pakistan. I don't think so! Reaching a low 129 in 17 over is not 'thrashing'; a better example is how Australia mauled India.

Also, both India and Pakistan beat SA but look at the difference: Indians won by 1 run--1 run when the last guy had to only take a single from the last TWO balls to make it to the Super Over. Pakistan's victory against SA was far more convincing.

Morale of the story: India is excluded from the Semis fair and square. 

Back to SL-Pak: I think Pakistan has a better chance. *But...not to sound too treasonous: I WANT West Indies to lift the Cup this time! I have seen their glory days from the 80's and it is sad to see them reduced to this. So... Go Windies!*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Meengla said:


> I know this thread is about Pak-SL but it is still important to set this record straight: A lot of Indians on cricinfo Comments sections are saying that India won 4 out of 5 but is still excluded. Well, SO did Pakistan.
> A lot of Indians saying that they 'thrashed' Pakistan. I don't think so! Reaching a low 129 in 17 over is not 'thrashing'; a better example is how Australia mauled India.
> 
> Also, both India and Pakistan beat SA but look at the difference: Indians won by 1 run--1 run when the last guy had to only take a single from the last TWO balls to make it to the Super Over. Pakistan's victory against SA was far more convincing.
> 
> Morale of the story: India is excluded from the Semis fair and square.
> 
> Back to SL-Pak: I think Pakistan has a better chance. *But...not to sound too treasonous: I WANT West Indies to lift the Cup this time! I have seen their glory days from the 80's and it is sad to see them reduced to this. So... Go Windies!*



You should ignore such immature comments. Its hard for some fans to swallow the defeat or exit from tournament so then they start giving their own commentary. Point table and run rate margin is there for those who think it was not fair for Pakistan to be in semi finals..

Pakistan usually play better against sri lanka without taking much pressure and 

when Pakistan can survive in tough group in super eight then we can hope for the best in semi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Meengla said:


> I know this thread is about Pak-SL but it is still important to set this record straight: A lot of Indians on cricinfo Comments sections are saying that India won 4 out of 5 but is still excluded. Well, SO did Pakistan.
> A lot of Indians saying that they 'thrashed' Pakistan. I don't think so! Reaching a low 129 in 17 over is not 'thrashing'; a better example is how Australia mauled India.
> 
> Also, both India and Pakistan beat SA but look at the difference: Indians won by 1 run--1 run when the last guy had to only take a single from the last TWO balls to make it to the Super Over. Pakistan's victory against SA was far more convincing.
> 
> Morale of the story: India is excluded from the Semis fair and square.
> [/B]


Listen to Dhoni's comment and you will see that he don't have regrets as he can't do anything about how other countries play. People are high on hormones. These words will die down.

If Pakistan gets defeated by Sri Lanka, Indians will have a field day. Its just another day in this sub-continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I saw in stadium and on facebook that many sri lankan fans supported Pakistani team when they were playing against other teams..these guys are humble fans and i really appreciate their sportsmanship so we will be against each others on Thursday without any hard feelings


----------



## Rafi

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I saw in stadium and on facebook that many sri lankan fans supported Pakistani team when they were playing against other teams..these guys are humble fans and i really appreciate their sportsmanship so we will be against each others on Thursday without any hard feelings



Sri Lankan's are our brother's in Arms.


----------



## Meengla

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I saw in stadium and on facebook that many sri lankan fans supported Pakistani team when they were playing against other teams..these guys are humble fans and i really appreciate their sportsmanship so we will be against each others on Thursday without any hard feelings



Here is a well worth reading article:
: Wright Thompson: A first-timer's take on Sri Lanka and the Indo-Pak buzz | Cricket Features | ICC World Twenty20 2012 | ESPN Cricinfo

I think the quote below says something. But I also think there are some other considerations:
1) India beating SL cricket most of the time and hence SL fans' anger against India
2) Looks like Indian team gets a lot of flak from all non-Indian fans: I mean there is some truth to Australia and Pakistan joining hands together today and South Africa working to make sure get India out of the tournament first... the cheering the South African fans were giving to Pakistan today.
3) Perhaps Indian fans, or even the team, manage to make so much noise about the primacy of Indian team and cricket that there is some kind of backlash the world over. I don't think it is too far to say that Indian cricket team and the fans are attacked by all other fans.

I think it is a combination of all three factors. No?

*Anyway, let's not take these too far. Over the past few days I have enjoyed the mockery of each others' teams, the PhotoShopped images, the cartoons, so long as only cricket has been involved. That's good enough or bad enough. No Kashmir or Gujarat here, please.*




> I met the nation's biggest talk show host - "the Oprah of Sri Lanka" is how she was introduced - and a cake mogul, and a restaurant and nightclub impresario, who had opened his latest place three days earlier. Two patterns emerged. One, every person I met is pulling for Pakistan to beat India; the birthday girl described being Sri Lankan as like being Irish, resenting the dominant big brother a thin channel of water away, cricket once again a safe language for expressing deeply held geopolitical ideas.


----------



## Erhabi

Paon mein payal hath mein kangan aur mathay pay bindiya,
Teri tou waat lag gae rey India  (facebook)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phoenix89

Malik Abdullah said:


> Paon mein payal hath mein kangan aur mathay pay bindiya,
> Teri tou waat lag gae rey India  (facebook)




Waat nahi lagi bhai, India played well. You can'not expect to win every match. There were some wrong decisions taken by dhoni in the tournament. And top order was not clicking...

Nevertheless Pak is a Top class T20 team as is SA and Australia, South Africa could also have won those two matches easily....

There is 50 overs searies scheduled between INDIA - PAKISTAN this year, Just wait for it...
Abhi jitna maze karne hai karlo beta, Pak got thrashed by India in t20 which is supposed to be ur best chance to beat India...What will happen in 50 overs mate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lenin

Meengla said:


> Here is a well worth reading article:
> : Wright Thompson: A first-timer's take on Sri Lanka and the Indo-Pak buzz | Cricket Features | ICC World Twenty20 2012 | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> I think the quote below says something. But I also think there are some other considerations:
> 1) India beating SL cricket most of the time and hence SL fans' anger against India
> 2) Looks like Indian team gets a lot of flak from all non-Indian fans: I mean there is some truth to Australia and Pakistan joining hands together today and South Africa working to make sure get India out of the tournament first... the cheering the South African fans were giving to Pakistan today.
> 3) Perhaps Indian fans, or even the team, manage to make so much noise about the primacy of Indian team and cricket that there is some kind of backlash the world over. I don't think it is too far to say that Indian cricket team and the fans are attacked by all other fans.
> 
> I think it is a combination of all three factors. No?
> 
> *Anyway, let's not take these too far. Over the past few days I have enjoyed the mockery of each others' teams, the PhotoShopped images, the cartoons, so long as only cricket has been involved. That's good enough or bad enough. No Kashmir or Gujarat here, please.*


that is bound to happen when u become successful and leaves all ur neigbours behind in everyfield....cricket has become their only means to show their jealousy and frustration...just read the comments on other forums & websites how pakistani's are now taking revenge for their lose to India as if they had beaten India what a bunch of loosers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skyline

S.U.R.B. said:


> koi baat nai ma'am.Ese team ho ge jese image mein dikh rahe he,Ap ko un ke language samagh nai aye ge......(google translate sae bhe nahi.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass in logon ko yad rakhein ,they need your support.



 nice one, but don't translate it. XD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RiazHaq

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



Yeah sure! It wasn't really Pakistan that defeated unbeaten Australia by a big margin? Or was it?


----------



## PakistaniPacifist

Pakistanis stop caring about cricket, this game is rigged. Do you really think us losing to India on a continuous basis is just due to the fact our team keeps 'losing the bottle'? I know our fielders are shocking, but I can never get over the fact that during the 50/50 wc match against India, our fielders dropped four catches from Sachin alone.

With the amount of money coming from India's underworld, you can't truly expect that this sport that you're so passionate about isn't rigged in some way or another. 

GL to both teams, hopefully it'll be a clean game, and the best team goes through.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skyline

Just for fun, okay. (not for troll )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Skyline said:


> nice one, but don't *translate it*. XD



Please.....!
Please............

Help us out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

The way supporters cheered up yesterday when SA made 122 Runs ..... Thank you SL

it doesn't matter if we loss to SL..


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Malik Abdullah said:


> Paon mein payal hath mein kangan aur mathay pay bindiya,
> Teri tou waat lag gae rey India  (facebook)



ALLAH meherbaan toh Gadha Pehelwaan  (Facebook)


----------



## S.U.R.B.

I'm supporting both the teams ,yara.

SL or Pakistan in the final,will not make a difference for me.

It must be a high scoring game....full of entertainment.

*Pakistanis are playing ,so entertainment is guaranteed*. LoL!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Both are brotherly nations, hence I expect a clean match, free from any jingoism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Asim Aquil said:


> Both are brotherly nations, hence I expect a clean match, free from any jingoism.



wrong asim, they dont like each other without the jingoism though - 

anyway if our batting remains what it is, i dont expect PK to reach the final. this is logic speaking. in my heart, PK always!!!


----------



## samv

Honestly I think Pakistan will win against SL because the SL cricket team seem to have some sort of mental block when it comes to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani2020

Jo bhi ha but the point is Pakistan is the only team to have reached in semi-finals in all editions of t20 worldcup that is 4 out of 4, come and beat us in that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## THE MASK

KRAIT said:


> If you look at history and consider a large body delivering a small body is like a mother giving birth to a baby.
> 
> So Pakistan was formed (smaller body- a baby) from India ( larger body - mother).
> 
> So buddy move on. Its been 65 years and you haven't learned that fighting India shouldn't be the priority but the internal problems.



haha chalo koi baat nai yaar hota hai


----------



## SamranAli

SL team will have too much home ground pressure along with support.


----------



## HeinzG

SamranAli said:


> SL team will have too much home ground pressure along with support.



ho ho we are waiting..............


----------



## HappinessMark!

samv said:


> Honestly I think Pakistan will win against SL because the SL cricket team seem to have *some sort of mental block *when it comes to Pakistan.



is this kind of same mental block which cause a physical block to Pakistan and it would lose to India in every WC match?

but we have consistent mental block to India in WC after loosing even in this T20 match to India (seems so). .... 


But bro, we can not we believe in your point unless your Team doest not prove you right (INSHALLAH). 



I need to get back all India supporters on this thread who support and pray for PAkistan, but I'm doubted after the show on PDF after India unluckily knoced out...Though We had wished (EVEN Javed Miandad wished) the final to be between Pakistan vs India...We have close historical ties (more like blood line), so they have to get back to support Pakistan. We would have supported India in SL vs India because of centuries long affilitions...

We do apologies to both side of trollers after yesterday match...After winning Pakistan, we may continue to coversate our on-going issues...


May Pakistan win Semi and final (AMEEN!)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Play first five overs with singles but hit the bad ball only (no wicket loss) bring in Asad 
Next five, loose a bit (one wicket ok)
last ten: hit hit and hit


----------



## India defense

Pakistani wondering if they can win Semi final by using run rate 



SamranAli said:


> SL team will have too much home ground pressure along with support.



They also have too much experience of that ground and home crowd....they also play spin better


----------



## A.Rafay

Story in pictures :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## S.U.R.B.

A.Rafay said:


> Story in pictures :p





That guy in the red circle resembles Cameron white.


----------



## KRAIT

xyxmt said:


> Lakin Yeh Bacha to


Tum jaise posters se yahi umeed ki jaa sakti hai.....Way to go.


----------



## airmarshal

Pakistan has been playing away from home since 2009. Its a great achievement for Pakistan team to be in the fourth T20 world cup semi final. 

I dont know what the result will be. But win or lose, just play tough cricket. Its a team living out of suitcases for 3 years now. They have no home advantage for quite some time. Yet the results of all series they have played since then have been very encouraging, considering that they are playing all series away from home. 

So getting to this point in the tournament is in itself a great achievement. Lets hope we can go on to win the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

KRAIT said:


> If you look at history and consider a large body delivering a small body is like a mother giving birth to a baby.
> 
> So Pakistan was formed (smaller body- a baby) from India ( larger body - mother).
> 
> So buddy move on. Its been 65 years and you haven't learned that fighting India shouldn't be the priority but the internal problems.



Actually, Pakistan and India were formed together from the British Empire, not out of India. India didn't exist pre-1947, before the British Empire, there were just some princely states being kept in line from a danda by the Moghul Emperor sitting in Delhi.



airmarshal said:


> Pakistan has been playing away from home since 2009. Its a great achievement for Pakistan team to be in the fourth T20 world cup semi final.
> 
> I dont know what the result will be. But win or lose, just play tough cricket. Its a team living out of suitcases for 3 years now. They have no home advantage for quite some time. Yet the results of all series they have played since then have been very encouraging, considering that they are playing all series away from home.
> 
> So getting to this point in the tournament is in itself a great achievement. Lets hope we can go on to win the title.



Not to mention, India won't let us get the IPL experience all the other teams get.

4th time in a row appearing for the Semis shows that its been IPL's loss to not have the Pak players within their ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

KRAIT said:


> If you look at history and consider a large body delivering a small body is like a mother giving birth to a baby.
> 
> *So Pakistan was formed (smaller body- a baby) from India ( larger body - mother).
> *
> So buddy move on. Its been 65 years and you haven't learned that fighting India shouldn't be the priority but the internal problems.



with childish comments like these i think you dont deserve to be in the think tank at all

thats why there is no indian in the moderation team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

Asim Aquil said:


> Actually, Pakistan and India were formed together from the British Empire, not out of India. India didn't exist pre-1947, before the British Empire, there were just some princely states being kept in line from a danda by the Moghul Emperor sitting in Delhi.
> Not to mention, India won't let us get the IPL experience all the other teams get.
> 
> 4th time in a row appearing for the Semis shows that its been IPL's loss to not have the Pak players within their ranks.


First. India did exist, it was called Hindusthan (Nation which starts at Himalayas and ends at Ocean), mentioned in Rig Vedas and India by Europeans. Check all the history books. What is India ? All European literature is filled with word India. By your definition Pakistan is nothing but ruled by elite Punjabis where as NWFP , Baluchistan are independent states.

Columbus sailed for India. You do know when America was discovered.

Secondly, I don't see a person who is using vulgarity in pink. Way to go Sir. I think using vulgarity is acceptable as long as a Pakistani poster do.

Third, its your player Afridi asked for letting them play in IPL. 

Fourth. We Won CT20 against you, Currently WC Champions Under-19 and WC 2011. 

So lets check the world cup records shall we. We all know the reality, who sent Pakistan back home in many Cups.

Lets see what you do to that poster.


----------



## xyxmt

KRAIT said:


> Tum jaise posters se yahi umeed ki jaa sakti hai.....Way to go.



thank you thank you, keep giving me more chances like that.
and stop reporting me every time, I speak my mind and i dont care for warnings or bans. Actually I am now wishing for a ban, its taking too much time....ooops i was suppose to call a customer 2 hours ago....ban me ban me


----------



## silver_dragon

With full of luv to all my Indians i,m saying a sweet sentence to u in chinese "J&#299;ch&#462;ng shì zài zhèl&#464;"..

N it means..."Airport is here".

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ARCHON

xyxmt said:


> Lakin Yeh Bacha to motherch**** nikla




++++1 /.. True indeed. Should rename ASAP without the "***" sometime.


----------



## pk_baloch

KRAIT said:


> First. India did exist, it was called Hindusthan (Nation which starts at Himalayas and ends at Ocean), mentioned in Rig Vedas and India by Europeans. Check all the history books. What is India ? All European literature is filled with word India.



bulkul galat ......


----------



## India defense

A.Rafay said:


> Story in pictures :p



Looser are talking big ...because with help of run rate they reached Semi Final.

Defeat from India is still burning their back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3465556 said:


> with childish comments like these i think you dont deserve to be in the think tank at all
> 
> thats why there is no indian in the moderation team


Well, you can lodge protest. Strip down my title. 

You not raising objection against the pakistani person using vulgarity after my post shows that you don't know anything. A moderator didn't delete his post, where was your same rationale. 

BTW whether I deserve it or not, its not your choice. Ask around, if 20 people says that I should be removed, I will personally ask the Admins. Start a thread in Members club. 

I stand by my analogy. You can go ahead and ask moderators to delete my post.



pk_baloch said:


> bulkul galat ......


Prove me wrong.

One liner and an emoticon is not a solid argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARCHON

India defense said:


> Looser are talking big ...because with help of run rate they reached Semi Final.
> 
> Defeat from India is still burning their back



All their celebrations will end tommorow when SL beats them.. Then they will celebrate they reached Semi's... hahahahah


----------



## Armstrong

KRAIT said:


> Well, you can lodge protest. *Strip down my title.
> *
> You not raising objection against the pakistani person using vulgarity after my post shows that you don't know anything. A moderator didn't delete his post, where was your same rationale.
> 
> BTW whether I deserve it or not, its not your choice. Ask around, if 20 people says that I should be removed, I will personally ask the Admins. Start a thread in Members club.
> 
> I stand by my analogy. You can go ahead and ask moderators to delete my post.



Issss ko yeh idea bhi na deiii ! Yeh bohaaat baraaa tharkii hai...teraa title chooor kapriii utarwaaa lei ga before he gets you to do a 'Krait Only Belly Dance' whilst you're standing on a bed of smoldering coals. Baaach ke rahiin isss se ! 

And I'm going to get back to you, young man, & see what exactly you're analogy was !


----------



## A.Rafay

KRAIT MAN DONT Take it seriously, You say something we dont like about pakistan, We can prove it wrong CUZ we Are pakistani And HUM TO JEETEGEY BAHI JEETEGEY !!!!!!!!!

KRAIT MAN DONT Take it seriously, You say something we dont like about pakistan, We can prove it wrong CUZ we Are Pakistani And HUM TO JEETEGEY BAHI JEETEGEY !!!!!!!!!



India defense said:


> Looser are talking big ...because with help of run rate they reached Semi Final.
> 
> Defeat from India is still burning their back



_*LOSERS ARE THOSE WHO DIDNT MADE IT TO SEMIS*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

KRAIT said:


> Prove me wrong.
> One liner and an emoticon is not a solid argument.



hindustan ka phela male and female india ka he hona chaye ..wo kahen se aya na ho ...aur uss i ne hindustan rakha ho nam,kisi aur ne nae (muslim etc ) ,sanskrit bhi kaen se bane hue na ho tab jake hindustan tumara hua .......

.pakistan ka land bohat purana he ,har invaders yahan par se aya he ,its like a door way of invaders ...jab sare invader yahan i hein to itna gusa q pakistan se.......


----------



## A.Rafay

Loser are in this Video Crying
https://www.facebook.com/v/213159525481499

WARNING: THIS IS ONLY FOR FUN PURPOSES!


----------



## KRAIT

Armstrong said:


> Issss ko yeh idea bhi na deiii ! Yeh bohaaat baraaa tharkii hai...teraa title chooor kapriii utarwaaa lei ga before he gets you to do a 'Krait Only Belly Dance' whilst you're standing on a bed of smoldering coals. Baaach ke rahiin isss se !
> 
> And I'm going to get back to you, young man, & see what exactly you're analogy was !


I am normal poster just like many other one. 

I have been seeing Banned topic used over and over again, vulgarity is used, poverty, mal nourishment, dead children, toilets coming in Indian technology threads. People calling Indians slaves of white master, cow piss drinker. 

When this happens to us, why don't you shut the mouths of those Pakistani and Chinese posters. I report Indians. 

My analogy was correct according to me just like many analogies used for Indians.

I fear no one. I expect moderators to look from our POV as there is no Indian MOD. We don't want one, I oppose Indian moderator but who will take our side. 

Fed up of many people getting over-sensitive on one comment where as they made same comments hundreds of time.

I was given an infraction when I used "Mian" which is a common word in India. A moderator told me that it is considered derogatory word.

And here people are using worst language. Hundreds disrespect my country and my soldiers. 

One poster calls our soldiers Slaves , Murderers and Rapists. still not banned. Can you accept these words for your soldiers ? Shouldn't soldier, no matter from which country they belong, get equal respect.

I am not angry, I am just explaining the hypocrisy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Vendetta

A.Rafay said:


> KRAIT MAN DONT Take it seriously, You say something we dont like about pakistan, We can prove it wrong CUZ we Are pakistani And HUM TO JEETEGEY BAHI JEETEGEY !!!!!!!!!



Pichali baar kab Dhoya tha.....? , bass mar raha hai


----------



## A.Rafay

Vendetta said:


> Pichali baar kab Dhoya tha.....? , bass mar raha hai


Ignorant STUPID Indian, LAST TIME We beat Srilanka and WON the T20 WorldCUP in 2009.
*
KEEP THIS STUPIDITY AT YOURSELF IGNORANT LUNATIC*





*2009 Champions and 4time semifinalists*


----------



## ajtr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

ajtr said:


>



nice pics .......................


----------



## ARCHON



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

KRAIT said:


> Well, you can lodge protest. Strip down my title.
> 
> You not raising objection against the pakistani person using vulgarity after my post shows that you don't know anything. A moderator didn't delete his post, where was your same rationale.
> 
> BTW whether I deserve it or not, its not your choice. Ask around, if 20 people says that I should be removed, I will personally ask the Admins. Start a thread in Members club.
> 
> I stand by my analogy. You can go ahead and ask moderators to delete my post.



his post is deleted and im sure he did get an infraction for his foul language, but he is not given the honour of a think tank member, you should be mature now, because you are in the think tank, your careless words may reflect bad on others dont you think??

mr think tank, think before you post comments, its not your right to be TT but privilege

even the administrator has differed from your (father son or as you put mother son) analogy, its not just me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I think we will lose against Sri lanka, 
Our batting will struggle.
My Prediction:
Sri lanka won the toss and chose to field first:
Target:
Pakistan: 143 all out in 17 overs
4 Wickets for Mendis.

Srilanka:
144/7. 18.4 overs.
Dilshan 43 runs from 28 balls, Jawardene 37 runs
1 wicket for Hafeez, 2 wicket for Saeed ajmal, 1 wicket for hasan raza.

Overall Srilanka win by 3 wickets


----------



## KRAIT

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3465787 said:


> his post is deleted and im sure he did get an infraction for his foul language, but he is not given the honour of a think tank member, you should be mature now, because you are in the think tank, your careless words may reflect bad on others dont you think??
> 
> mr think tank, think before you post comments, its not your right to be TT but privilege
> 
> even the administrator has differed from your (father son or as you put mother son) analogy, its not just me


If you guys are so offended so let me be more politically correct. Indian and Pakistan are Arch Rival Brothers born from same mother. Is it fine ?

I never intended to hurt you guys or anyone but these words come out. Everyone do that once or twice. I meant in good sense but it appeared in wrong sense which I don't blame anyone except one. Won't my blood boil after seeing anti-India posts all over the forum. I kept my cool and didn't stoop to his level. 

I know its a privilege. I will be careful next time to be MORE clear. But don't expect me to take bad words from all the posters about my country. I am Indian first, not jnr. Think Tank first.

You have every right to question my posts and ask for explanation. I have asked Aeronaut to delete my posts in one thread as I thought it was about taking the higher ground and a Pakistani friend objected it. If that guy have told me that he found it offensive, I would have deleted it instantaneously. (I can't do it right now, but will do it)

I am mature enough to pick what's right and what's wrong. 

Lets bygone by bygone. But also read my next post about how we Indian are targeted and in how we are addressed openly.

I also need mature reaction from Pakistani posters just as you expect mature reaction from me. We are posters first, titles don't differentiate when it comes to basic decency.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



I think you don't realize but you have also admitted this "fact".


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Peregrine

Very immature of some pakistani fans for wearing shirts insulting Kohli. Sports rivalry should be there, but shouldn't breach certain limits.  Such idiots make all Pakistanis look bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## jatt+gutts

indians won 4 out of five matches and like always beat pakistan again. i think we indians can take that. pakistanis are happy indians won match from south africa by just 1 run. as if its their achievement. indians won and not lost. pakistanis should first beat india and then talk big. all this is nothing but jel..o..c. same with sri lanka fans. they hate our team because they always always get beaten by us.


----------



## A.Rafay

Well done Virat Kohli: Yesterday Virat Kohli spoke in the press meet INDIA were knocked out
some guys are saying its due to Pakistan & Australia played trick
and that's all stupidity & Pakistan played well
so they beat Aussies yesterday
and due to our poor bowling we failed to defend South Africa under 120
At times, one has to loose to win, and that player is the "ULTIMATE WINNER"
Yesterday is history, tomorrow is a mystery, but today is a gift. That is why it is called the"present"
*Kohli ka baap waly Shirt Wale ko Shame!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

jatt+gutts said:


> indians won 4 out of five matches and like always beat pakistan again. i think we indians can take that. pakistanis are happy indians won match from south africa by just 1 run. as if its their achievement. indians won and not lost. pakistanis should first beat india and then talk big. all this is nothing but jel..o..c. same with sri lanka fans. they hate our team because they always always get beaten by us.



Actually you guys failed against Pak bowling. If 128 would have been done in 14 overs you would have made it to the Semis not us and it was possible given the fall of wickets.

Then in came Ajmal and he took the match to the 17th over.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

jatt+gutts said:


> indians won 4 out of five matches and like always beat pakistan again. i think we indians can take that. pakistanis are happy indians won match from south africa by just 1 run. as if its their achievement. indians won and not lost. pakistanis should first beat india and then talk big. all this is nothing but jel..o..c. same with sri lanka fans. they hate our team because they always always get beaten by us.



but indian team have not ever beaten pakistan in series matches ........


----------



## SpArK

pk_baloch said:


> but indian team have not ever beaten pakistan in series matches ........



Last 2 series:

Results | Global | ESPN Cricinfo

Pakistani cricket team in India in 2007


----------



## pk_baloch

SpArK said:


> Last 2 series:
> 
> Results | Global | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Pakistani cricket team in India in 2007



one day 
we won 69
you 48 


In test 
we won 12
you 9


AUR WORLD CUP KITNE HUE HEIN AUR KITNE MEIN PAKISTAN AND INDIA KHELEN HEIN ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

pk_baloch said:


> one day
> we won 69
> you 48
> 
> 
> In test
> we won 12
> you 9



Yup past records.. West Indies used to win all matches some time back.. just like Uruguay was winning football world cups in the past.

Beaten previously doesnt mean better.. *a little commonsense* infused would be to determine it on basis of atleast a decade or half a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jatt+gutts said:


> indians won 4 out of five matches and like always beat pakistan again. i think we indians can take that. pakistanis are happy indians won match from south africa by just 1 run. as if its their achievement. indians won and not lost. pakistanis should first beat india and then talk big. all this is nothing but jel..o..c. same with sri lanka fans. they hate our team because they always always get beaten by us.



I think India is strong team but seriously how many times you guys would repeat that you defeated us as if you come to this tournament just to defeat Pakistan and not winning the title. Its ok if india could not defeat Bangldesh and could not win recent asia cup but yes they defeated Pakistan. That was great achievement . Its ok if India cannot qualify for semifinal but their heads are high because they defeated Pakistan in super eight lol. I can understand it if its just an excuse to justify the early exit from tournament. Good luck to indian team if they also keep playing with this mentality 

You are assuming as if India is unbeaten team which never tasted defeat. Come up with all test matches, one days and t20 we played against each others so far then we will decide who got the better win ratio. We have defeated AUS which defeated India with big margin and were unbeaten in this tournament so that can show the abilities of Pakistani team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

pk_baloch said:


> one day
> we won 69
> you 48
> 
> 
> In test
> we won 12
> you 9
> 
> 
> AUR WORLD CUP KITNE HUE HEIN AUR KITNE MEIN PAKISTAN AND INDIA KHELEN HEIN ??



I am 100 percent sure that if Pakistan play ten t20 or one day series with india they will going to win the series..its just that our boys cannot handle the pressure in world cup matches..media also play role to make India vs Pakistan world cup matches as some sort of war so it add to expectation from players ..some more expectation from players , more pressure on players to perform better so then it all come down to handling pressure and perform better in pressure matches

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Meengla

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I think India is strong team but seriously how many times you guys would repeat that you defeated us as if you come to this tournament just to defeat Pakistan and not winning the title.



I was thinking that too. I mean so many Indians--even in this forum--have said things like 'We don't care for the Cup--we have defeated Pakistan' or things like 'This is not a real Cup-the 50 over one is the real Cup'.

Whether these Indians realize it or not they have effectively reverted to the 'Pakistan-India' hyphen relationship, which the world has said for decades, which the Indians are so trying hard to remove. Indians would love something like a 'China-India' hyphen in world affairs or an 'Australia-India' hyphen in cricket. But a lot of them are failing at least when it comes to the cricket hyphen.

BTW, if you think Indian-Pakistanis wouldn't get along try seeing how the Lankans are against the Indian team! The Lankans seem to hate the Indian team even more than the Pakistani fans do--_the Lankans have pushed the Indian fans to the point where Indians, on occasions, are wishing Pakistan best luck against Lanka tomorrow_!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

Lenin said:


> We are still champions of the main world sup, T20 me to sirf Pakistan ko dho dalne ke liye khela tha aur age bhi dhotehi rahenge,dhotehi rahenge aur dhotehi rahenge....the person who responds my post is a dumb low life person
> 
> 
> 
> We are still champions of the main world sup, T20 me to sirf Pakistan ko dho dalne ke liye khela tha aur age bhi dhotehi rahenge,dhotehi rahenge aur dhotehi rahenge....the person who responds my post is a dumb low life person




are you sure ?? i heard indian cricket team didnt changed their kit for t20 world cup cz they said this kit is lucky for them in which they lifted 2011 world cup  what happend now ??


----------



## SpArK

Meengla said:


> I was thinking that too. I mean so many Indians--even in this forum--*have said things like 'We don't care for the Cup--we have defeated Pakistan'* or things like 'This is not a real Cup-the 50 over one is the real Cup'.
> 
> [/I]!



I think they use that excuse for the argument sake. It would have been same if Pakistan was in India's shoes and India advanced. You and I both know it.

By fortune and merit Pakistan has won a place in semi's. Hence in-order to counter the barrage of "shouts" Indians will indeed say that " we dont care about cup ", " we beat Pakistan" since the options of a counter argument are scarce, esp for the loosing side of a game.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Meengla said:


> I was thinking that too. I mean so many Indians--even in this forum--have said things like 'We don't care for the Cup--we have defeated Pakistan' or things like 'This is not a real Cup-the 50 over one is the real Cup'.
> 
> Whether these Indians realize it or not they have effectively reverted to the 'Pakistan-India' hyphen relationship, which the world has said for decades, which the Indians are so trying hard to remove. Indians would love something like a 'China-India' hyphen in world affairs or an 'Australia-India' hyphen in cricket. But a lot of them are failing at least when it comes to the cricket hyphen.
> 
> BTW, if you think Indian-Pakistanis wouldn't get along try seeing how the Lankans are against the Indian team! The Lankans seem to hate the Indian team even more than the Pakistani fans do--_the Lankans have pushed the Indian fans to the point where Indians, on occasions, are wishing Pakistan best luck against Lanka tomorrow_!



well Indian fans need to get off from their high horse just like their cricket board and IPL. I would also request Pakistani fans to be humble and decent. I have seen that attitude of gora fans is much better than Indian or Pakistani fans or may be their obsession is football not cricket. I guess If you win today then you may lose tomorrow. Win and defeat are part of any game..no team remain at no 1 forever and it keep changing so its useless to shout that i m the best and better than others etc. Teams won the title prove themselves best in the tournament with their performances,,rest are just mere words

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jatt+gutts

our team wasnt better than pakistan in 80s so it used to loose. but since 90s our record is very good. actually its blessing in disguise for pakistan that india and pakistan aint playing that much now a days. now a days if pakistan and india play against each other we are always sure india will win. this has made pakistani fans frustrated and they find happiness in india misfortunes. indian fans never ever came down as low as pakistanis level even in 80s when our team was not good.


----------



## Meengla

jatt+gutts said:


> our team wasnt better than pakistan in 80s so it used to loose. but since 90s our record is very good. actually its blessing in disguise for pakistan that india and pakistan aint playing that much now a days. now a days if pakistan and india play against each other we are always sure india will win. this has made pakistani fans frustrated and they find happiness in india misfortunes. indian fans never ever came down as low as pakistanis level even in 80s when our team was not good.



Unlike most Pakistanis here I'd say that, yes, if more 50 over games are played now then India would win more. That's how I see it, unfortunately.

However, Indian fans are very rude--even to their own heroes when they don't perform in international matches inside India. Don't want to start a flame war but I think that's how I have observed them. And that's how even more 'neutral' sources like Aussies, Englanders, and RSA fans seem to say by looking at the cricinfo comments.


----------



## Ticker

Raja.Pakistani said:


> well Indian fans need to get off from their high horse just like their cricket board and IPL. I would also request Pakistani fans to be humble and decent. I have seen that attitude of gora fans is much better than Indian or Pakistani fans or may be their obsession is football not cricket. I guess If you win today then you may lose tomorrow. Win and defeat are part of any game..no team remain at no 1 forever and it keep changing so its useless to shout that i m the best and better than others etc. Teams won the title prove themselves best in the tournament with their performances,,rest are just mere words



Cricket craze is probably in India and Pakistan only and the fans are very very loud indeed. 

In UK, interest in cricket has waned. It is football they are interested in and the football hooliganism of their fans is much worse than even the worse Indian and Pakistani fans can produce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ticker said:


> Cricket craze is probably in India and Pakistan only and the fans are very very loud indeed.
> 
> In UK, interest in cricket has waned. It is football they are interested in and the football hooliganism of their fans is much worse than even the worse Indian and Pakistani fans can produce.



I personally don't mind little fun or teasing with others to enjoy the excitement of win but insulting and abusing players/team is not the right way of enjoying the excitement of winning a game/cup


----------



## airmarshal

Peregrine said:


> Very immature of some pakistani fans for wearing shirts insulting Kohli. Sports rivalry should be there, but shouldn't breach certain limits.  Such idiots make all Pakistanis look bad.



Yeah I agree, there should be no personal attacks.


----------



## airmarshal

SpArK said:


> Yup past records.. West Indies used to win all matches some time back.. just like Uruguay was winning football world cups in the past.
> 
> Beaten previously doesnt mean better.. *a little commonsense* infused would be to determine it on basis of atleast a decade or half a decade.



What past records? Its head to head. Why dont you guys just accept that we have won move matches and move on? 

We accept Indian team plays better against us under pressure. Recently we have failed to do that. Whats wrong with that? Its team's evolution. Somedays we were better than you and now you. 

Its the 20 th page I m reading Indians celebrating their wins against us in world cups. What the hell is that? When I say you guys being small people with small minds, you get offended! 

You prove again and again my theory about you is right.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jatt+gutts said:


> our team wasnt better than pakistan in 80s so it used to loose. but since 90s our record is very good. actually its blessing in disguise for pakistan that india and pakistan aint playing that much now a days. now a days if pakistan and india play against each other we are always sure india will win. this has made pakistani fans frustrated and they find happiness in india misfortunes. indian fans never ever came down as low as pakistanis level even in 80s when our team was not good.



Thanks God we are not playing with india otherwise you would have defeat us in each game 

How many games Pakistan played with india after 90s? can you come up with any statistic ?

You see even strong team can get beaten by weak team..you did not remember that India even lost against Bangladesh in asia cup just after winning the world cup. Its just depend on how you play on that particular day irrespective of any ranking. Indian fans are not any better than Pakistani fans if you don't get blinded by nationalism. Some people/ fans lose control either in over excitement of win or in frustration of failure


----------



## Awesome

Ok gents - India is no more relevant. Its all about the Semi-finalists now and this thread is all about 2 of them - Pakistan and Sri Lanka


----------



## fatman17

CW says aus v. sl in the final
gut feelings say pk v. wi in the final


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Peregrine said:


> Very immature of some pakistani fans for wearing shirts insulting Kohli. Sports rivalry should be there, but shouldn't breach certain limits.  Such idiots make all Pakistanis look bad.


I agree i am also disappointed from some of these immature fans. Look the other way, if they wear ajmal shirt to insult him then how bad we feel?? This is not acceptable and Srilankan's security and their management should not allow any hate posters, Strict action is required in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kumarkumar1867

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



Pathetic Comment ...shows your level of thinking ! Big Shame







THE MASK said:


> It means today they have admitted that india is Pakistan's wife and that india got r@ped by South Africa!



I think South Africa chased 122 & but lost to India by 1 run, Right??

If what South Africa did top India means rape to you than what India does to Pakistan in worldcup can be almost compared to BDSM Fetishes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

srilanka never won a match aganist pakistan in any worldcup so pakistan have good chances to reach in final


----------



## Emmie

We lack a genuine seamer in this squad, I wish Amir had done no felony!. Lankans play spin smartly, conventional spin won't create much problems for them - fortunately we have diversity in our spin department. Would have been great If Gul had a company of another bowler of his class.


----------



## fatman17

Emmie said:


> We lack a genuine seamer in this squad, I wish Amir had done no felony!. Lankans play spin smartly, conventional spin won't create much problems for them - fortunately we have diversity in our spin department. Would have been great If Gul had a company of another bowler of his class.



ajmal is not conventional. i agree amir and gul wld have been great but why cry over spilt milk



kumarkumar1867 said:


> Pathetic Comment ...shows your level of thinking ! Big Shame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think South Africa chased 122 & but lost to India by 1 run, Right??
> 
> If what South Africa did top India means rape to you than what India does to Pakistan in worldcup can be almost compared to BDSM Fetishes



all of you guys are so weak! - talk cricket not bullsiht

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

breaking news

PK 196/6 - afridi 88 - jamshed 55
SL 152 - ajmal 4 wkts

Peshawar mai match khatam ho gia hai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ajtr

Areesh said:


> I think you don't realize but you have also admitted this "fact".



To bad Pakistan(hubby) to dalal(pimp) nikla jo ek choti si semifinal place ke liye biwi(india) ko rape hone bhej diya.I think According to shariyat both Pakistan(the Pimp) and south africa(the rapist) should be stoned to death.....An India (the wife )should get their properties as harzana ..........


P.S.:this is my copyrighted post so dont post anywhere without buying rights from me otherwise i'll sue the violators.............


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Asim Aquil said:


> Actually, Pakistan and India were formed together from the British Empire, not out of India. India didn't exist pre-1947, before the British Empire, there were just some princely states being kept in line from a danda by the Moghul Emperor sitting in Delhi.




Dont spoil this Cricket-related thread with your obssession of teaching us Indian history,we have already spoiled many threads discussing that. Search about INDIA or Google & see the timelines or earliest historical facts about it, Change that than we can think about what you said & what you believe.

Now Lets talk about Cricket.



> Not to mention, India won't let us get the IPL experience all the other teams get.
> 
> 4th time in a row appearing for the Semis shows that its been IPL's loss to not have the Pak players within their ranks.



IPL is not common wealth games or Olympics , its purely meant for entertainment of Indian audience & revenues derived by BCCI, TV channels, etc.

After things like 26/11 attack, Ajmal Kasab's identity & your government's stand about them..... you think Indian public & media will love IPL with Pakistani players rubbing shoulders with our players?? 
Certainly NOT.

And what goes unwell with Indian fans is harmful to tournment like IPL. Excluding Pak players from tournment has itself shown indianness & patriotic touch to tournment. 

Its more loss of Talented players from Pakistan that they cant take advantage of gaint event where every talent of world cricket strive to show his skills.


----------



## ajtr

Asim Aquil said:


> Actually, Pakistan and India were formed together from the British Empire, not out of India. India didn't exist pre-1947, before the British Empire, there were just some princely states being kept in line from a danda by the Moghul Emperor sitting in Delhi.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, India won't let us get the IPL experience all the other teams get.
> 
> 4th time in a row appearing for the Semis shows that its been *IPL's loss to not have the Pak players* within their ranks.


Entitlement....................


----------



## Awesome

ajtr said:


> Entitlement....................



All excuses are lame for not playing the Pakistanis. Only India brings politics into cricket, nobody else does.

It makes IPL a declared anti-equal opportunity organization and such people are booed world over.


----------



## kumarkumar1867

ajtr said:


>





Cheap acts are last resorts of low lifes who cant match legend.

Its good to see such pics from low-lifes.

Its shows how Virat's talent is hurting our traditional opposition's fans.

No Doubt Virat will one day be known as LEGEND. 

Hope to see more such pics in future.


----------



## Awesome

Alright guys, who you think are favorites to win this match?

Here's how I break it down, giving opinions from my own observations of how Pak and SL play together.

Pak good players of spin
SL good players of spin
Pak has good spinners
SL has good spinners

Pak has under performing fast bowlers
SL has slightly less underperforming fast bowlers

SL has consistency in Dilshan, Sanga and Jayawardene
Pak does not have consistency from anyone.

Pak batsmen, Jamshed, Nazir, Hafeez, Shoaib, Umar Akmal, Umar Gul have gotten runs at some match or the other
SL has largely been dependent on its top order

Bowlers to watch out for:

SL Salinga Malinga, Mendis

PAK Ajmal, Raza, Razzaq (Yeah I'm being serious)

Batsmen to watch out for:

SL Jayawardene, Sanga

Pak (I kid you not) Shahid Afridi, Shoaib Malik.


----------



## ajtr

Asim Aquil said:


> All excuses are lame for not playing the Pakistanis. Only India brings politics into cricket, nobody else does.
> 
> It makes IPL a declared anti-equal opportunity organization and such people are booed world over.


Mere Ghar par dinner party main jis kisi ko chahe bulaoon na bullaoon.........................you cant gatecrash into my party and say main raja hoon to mujhe bhi iss party main bulana hoga..............


----------



## Awesome

kumarkumar1867 said:


> Cheap acts are last resorts of low lifes who cant match legend.
> 
> Its good to see such pics from low-lifes.
> 
> Its shows how Virat's talent is hurting our traditional opposition's fans.
> 
> No Doubt Virat will one day be known as LEGEND.
> 
> Hope to see more such pics in future.









Official face for Fair and Lovely.



ajtr said:


> Mere Ghar par dinner party main jis kisi ko chahe bulaoon na bullaoon.........................you cant gatecrash into my party and say main raja hoon to mujhe bhi iss party main bulana hoga..............



Its not a party its an employment, if you're paying people to come to your dinner party then they are showing up there as employees, in that case you are bound by labor laws.


----------



## Vendetta

*PAKISTAN NE AUS KE DAYA,POLITICS PE SEMIFINAL ME ENTRY MARI HAI ,THIS LOSERS TEAM WILL

NEVER WIN THIS 2012 WAR ,YA May be SOME BATTLE BY DECEIT.  *


----------



## ajtr

Asim Aquil said:


> Official face for Fair and Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not a party its an employment, if you're paying people to come to your dinner party then they are showing up there as employees, in that case you are bound by labor laws.


Aaj kal pvt. parties par models ko bhi paise de ke parties main bulaya jata hai party ki ronaq badhanay ke liye(watch Fashion movie.).Ab yeh to host hi marji woh kis model ko party par bulaye paise de ke ya na deke ye to uske ghar ki party hai.Infact yahan par trade union ki labor laws bhi lagoo nahi hoti jo strike kar saken...............


----------



## HappinessMark!

Peaceful Civlian said:


> I think we will lose against Sri lanka,
> Our batting will struggle.
> My Prediction:
> Sri lanka won the toss and chose to field first:
> Target:
> Pakistan: 143 all out in 17 overs
> 4 Wickets for Mendis.
> 
> Srilanka:
> 144/7. 18.4 overs.
> Dilshan 43 runs from 28 balls, Jawardene 37 runs
> 1 wicket for Hafeez, 2 wicket for Saeed ajmal, 1 wicket for hasan raza.
> 
> Overall Srilanka win by 3 wickets




bro achay achay shub nikalo, kuo gareebo ka heart attack krwatay ho. Allah say hum moafi mangtay hen and osee say hope wabasta hen saari!!! AUR DUA tuo Taqdeer badal detiii hi!!!

saw saw saw
INSHALLAH pakistan win in final and semi final. AMEEN!!!

O ALLAH forgive our sins as we do committee over and over, but you are zuljalal-wal- IKRAM and Ghafoor-ur-raheem hi...we are in our country going through troubles so please help us in winning these match. Please ALLAH give us Hiddayaa to follow the right way. MAY ALLAH take all of human out of their troubles and we are undouble more. So help us in solving our internal issues and we help the humanity in their global issues as you have choses us to tackle the problem of in-scope (internal) and out-scope (global). SO MORE Powers. YA ALLAH you know our teams has not played a match on homeground so please let them win (AMEEN!!!). ALLAH all peace and hope is with you in troubles and happiness. 
saw saw
saw

ALHAMDOLLILLAH!


----------



## Emmie

ajtr said:


> Mere Ghar par dinner party main jis kisi ko chahe bulaoon na bullaoon.........................you cant gatecrash into my party and say main raja hoon to mujhe bhi iss party main bulana hoga..............



Behen ICC ke approval ke beghair app party nahi ker sakti, jab ICC approve kerta hay tau iss ka matlab hay saray boards approve kertay hein.. Ab yeh tau munafqat hay ke app aik member ko na bulaien aur dosroon ko bulaien.


----------



## ajtr

kumarkumar1867 said:


> Cheap acts are last resorts of low lifes who cant match legend.
> 
> Its good to see such pics from low-lifes.
> 
> Its shows how Virat's talent is hurting our traditional opposition's fans.
> 
> No Doubt Virat will one day be known as LEGEND.
> 
> Hope to see more such pics in future.


Tum kyon chirdh rahe ho mahashai....waise kholi ne to kai baar prove kar diya ki baap kon..........Baap likhne se koi baap nahi ho jata uske liye asal baap banana padta hai.take my hubby and dad for example...............those are real baap ............


----------



## Vendetta

Emmie said:


> Behen ICC ke approval ke beghair app party nahi ker sakti, jab ICC approve kerta hay tau iss ka matlab hay saray boards approve kertay hein.. Ab yeh tau munafqat hay ke app aik member ko na bulaien aur dosroon ko bulaien.



Party karane ke liye Police se Permission leni padati hai , isaka matalab ye nahi hota ki police station ke Under area ke sare log,Bhikariyo ko Bulaye......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Emmie said:


> Behen ICC ke approval ke beghair app party nahi ker sakti, jab ICC approve kerta hay tau iss ka matlab hay saray boards approve kertay hein.. Ab yeh tau munafqat hay ke app aik member ko na bulaien aur dosroon ko bulaien.


Bhai saheb log kahate hain ke ICC bhi BCCI ki affiliated org hai.....dadagiri to chalegi hi thodi bahut..............After all everyone proves in this world jiski laathi uski bhains....so why not strive for the laathi to get even....hamare maoist govt. se bheekh nahi mangate woh laathi lene ko ladate hain.so i say go for the laathi instead of talking about rule of law,equal opportunity etc etc.bina laathi ke koi nahi sunega app ko.



Vendetta said:


> Party karane ke liye Police se Permission leni padati hai , isaka matalab ye nahi hota ki police station ke Under area ke sare log,Bhikariyo ko Bulaye......


jab police ka danda padna shuru hota hai tab sab party sharty bhool bhi jaate hain.aur jab beggar bandook leke khade ho jaate hain to party karnet wale ya to maare jaate hain ya desh chor ke bhag jaate hain.


----------



## Emmie

Vendetta said:


> Party karane ke liye Police se Permission leni padati hai , isaka matalab ye nahi hota ki police station ke Under area ke sare log,Bhikariyo ko Bulaye......



Everyone playing IPL is a bikhari, is that your point? 

Leave it, its all about morality, its fairly beyond you... Don't bother replying


----------



## ajtr

HappinessMark! said:


> bro achay achay shub nikalo, kuo gareebo ka heart attack krwatay ho. Allah say hum moafi mangtay hen and osee say hope wabasta hen saari!!! AUR DUA tuo Taqdeer badal detiii hi!!!
> 
> saw saw saw
> INSHALLAH pakistan win in final and semi final. AMEEN!!!
> 
> O ALLAH forgive our sins as we do committee over and over, but you are zuljalal-wal- IKRAM and Ghafoor-ur-raheem hi...we are in our country going through troubles so please help us in winning these match. Please ALLAH give us Hiddayaa to follow the right way. MAY ALLAH take all of human out of their troubles and we are undouble more. So help us in solving our internal issues and we help the humanity in their global issues as you have choses us to tackle the problem of in-scope (internal) and out-scope (global). SO MORE Powers. YA ALLAH you know our teams has not played a match on homeground so please let them win (AMEEN!!!). ALLAH all peace and hope is with you in troubles and happiness.
> saw saw
> saw
> 
> ALHAMDOLLILLAH!


Pareshani sabki apni-apni...................



Emmie said:


> Everyone playing IPL is a bikhari, is that your point?
> 
> Leave it, its all about morality, its fairly beyond you... Don't bother replying


i say go for laathi....................think about it.


----------



## AUz

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



So you accepted that India is Pakistan's wife and South Africa r*ped India in all her holes....but still Pakistanis are "happy" that India got "f*cked" ...



Lower-class pathetic dark , short inferior hindus....pfft.


----------



## Vendetta

ajtr said:


> Bhai saheb log kahate hain ke ICC bhi BCCI ki affiliated org hai.....dadagiri to chalegi hi thodi bahut..............After all everyone proves in this world jiski laathi uski bhains....so why not strive for the laathi to get even....hamare maoist govt. se bheekh nahi mangate woh laathi lene ko ladate hain.so i say go for the laathi instead of talking about rule of law,equal opportunity etc etc.bina laathi ke koi nahi sunega app ko.
> 
> jab police ka danda padna shuru hota hai tab sab party sharty bhool bhi jaate hain.aur jab beggar bandook leke khade ho jaate hain to party karnet wale ya to maare jaate hain ya desh chor ke bhag jaate hain.



jis party ke bahar khud police hi protection de rahi ho usako kay dar ?????.......


----------



## Emmie

ajtr said:


> Bhai saheb log kahate hain ke ICC bhi BCCI ki affiliated org hai.....dadagiri to chalegi hi thodi bahut..............After all everyone proves in this world jiski laathi uski bhains....so why not strive for the laathi to get even....hamare maoist govt. se bheekh nahi mangate woh laathi lene ko ladate hain.so i say go for the laathi instead of talking about rule of law,equal opportunity etc etc.bina laathi ke koi nahi sunega app ko.



Hinsa! nai nai... Hum bolain mohabat ke zuban


----------



## ajtr

AUz said:


> So you accepted that India is Pakistan's wife and South Africa r*ped India in all her holes....but still Pakistanis are "happy" that India got "f*cked" ...
> 
> 
> 
> Lower-class pathetic dark , short inferior hindus....pfft.


shame on pakistan(hubby) for doing the dalali(pimping) of its wife(india) for semifinal berth...........................


To bad Pakistan(hubby) to dalal(pimp) nikla jo ek choti si semifinal place ke liye biwi(india) ko rape hone bhej diya.I think According to shariyat both Pakistan(the Pimp) and south africa(the rapist) should be stoned to death.....An India (the wife )should get their properties as harzana ..........








P.S.:this is my copyrighted post so dont post anywhere without buying rights from me otherwise i'll sue the violators.............



Emmie said:


> Hinsa! nai nai... Hum bolain mohabat ke zuban


laaton ke bhoot mohabbat wali baton se nahi manate....


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Asim Aquil said:


> All excuses are lame for not playing the Pakistanis. Only India brings politics into cricket, nobody else does.
> 
> It makes IPL a declared anti-equal opportunity organization and such people are booed world over.



Whats do you think IPL is??

Is it government organised or any event of Charity??

Its money making event for BCCI & DLF & they mean bussiness yaar. 

If they try to displease indian viewers soon IPL sponsorers will turn beggers & fakeers.

Its not just politics, its call of indian masses to have no relation with neighbouring country.




Asim Aquil said:


> Official face for Fair and Lovely.





Anything wrong in endorsing product.... Afridi was also Official face of Fair & lovely in his prime & he too did same add campaign in Pakistan.

Whats your point??


----------



## ajtr

Vendetta said:


> jis party ke bahar khud police hi protection de rahi ho usako kay dar ?????.......


To fir aisi police ke liye robinhood aka maoists aata hai...........



kumarkumar1867 said:


> Anything wrong in endorsing product.... Afridi was also Official face of Fair & lovely in his prime & he too did same add campaign in Pakistan.
> 
> Whats your point??


it went over your top...............check the tasweer on the package of the cream.


----------



## kumarkumar1867

ajtr said:


> Tum kyon chirdh rahe ho mahashai....waise kholi ne to kai baar prove kar diya ki baap kon..........Baap likhne se koi baap nahi ho jata uske liye asal baap banana padta hai.take my hubby and dad for example...............those are real baap ............



Aunty ji....Main kahaa chidh rahaa hoon ji....

Main bas KOHLI pe proud feel kar raha tha 

Ab sooorat hi aisi hai ke log samajhte hain ke main ghusse mein hoon ....haaye main kyaa karoo


----------



## Lenin

kumarkumar1867 said:


> Cheap acts are last resorts of low lifes who cant match legend.
> 
> Its good to see such pics from low-lifes.
> 
> Its shows how Virat's talent is hurting our traditional opposition's fans.
> 
> No Doubt Virat will one day be known as LEGEND.
> 
> Hope to see more such pics in future.


very cheap act by cheap pakistani fans atleast our players are not like pakistani players who gets banned by consuming cannabis and matched fixings shame on pakistani players and its fans Rehman banned for cannabis | Sport24


----------



## ajtr

kumarkumar1867 said:


> Aunty ji....Main kahaa chidh rahaa hoon ji....
> 
> Main bas KOHLI pe proud feel kar raha tha
> 
> Ab sooorat hi aisi hai ke log samajhte hain ke main ghusse mein hoon ....haaye main kyaa karoo


oye aunty mat kaho na........................

mujhe hum paanch wali aunty ka dialogue yaad aa jata hai fir..........


----------



## Vendetta

ajtr said:


> To fir aisi police ke liye robinhood aka maoists aata hai...........
> 
> it went over your top...............check the tasweer on the package of the cream.



Are nahi wo log to junglo se nikal kar surrender kar rahe hai in dino , Ye terrorist hai , Terrorist !!!! ab unko party me bulayenge to kay hoga ?? Sahid Afridi ne British players ke gale pe chaku rakh diya to kaun jimmedari lega ????........


----------



## ajtr

*Waise aaj meri support kisi ko nahi.knock out match hai.Dont want to Jinx sadda pakistan.but match ke baad mithai khane aur khilane zaroor aaongi..............................*











Vendetta said:


> Are nahi wo log to junglo se nikal kar surrender kar rahe hai in dino , Ye terrorist hai , Terrorist !!!! ab unko party me bulayenge to kay hoga ?? Sahid Afridi ne British players ke gale pe chaku rakh diya to kaun jimmedari lega ????........


koi iss banday ko pink color main dalo................


----------



## Emmie

ajtr said:


> laaton ke bhoot mohabbat wali baton se nahi manate....



Cut the crap, we have a warning to be strictly within the dimensions of the thread.

So which team are you supporting today?


----------



## Vendetta

ajtr said:


> *Waise aaj meri support kisi ko nahi.knock out match hai.Dont want to Jinx sadda pakistan.but match ke baad mithai khane aur khilane zaroor aaongi..............................*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koi iss banday ko pink color main dalo................




Are nahi baba sorry , itani to freedom of speech rakho ........


----------



## ajtr

Emmie said:


> Cut the crap, we have a warning to be strictly within the dimensions of the thread.
> 
> So which team are you supporting today?


crap...............?mera dil toot gaya...............








I'm not supporting pakistan in crunch match.i always jinx it with my support....so play safe no support.....so i ve my neutral flag hoisted here.


----------



## Lenin

All the best srilanka

All the best srilanka


----------



## hunter_hunted

laghari said:


> srilanka never won a match aganist pakistan in any worldcup so pakistan have good chances to reach in final



same was the case with Pakistan and pakistan never won any match against India but still gone to semi. Anything can happen


----------



## Vendetta

......................................n


----------



## Emmie

ajtr said:


> crap...............?mera dil toot gaya...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not supporting pakistan in crunch match.i always jinx it with my support....so play safe no support.....so i ve my neutral flag hoisted here.



No issue, ask hubby to bring a quality adhesive. lol

Aw!, so you must have been cheering Indian campaign? Please support SL, you'll be supporting Pak other way around.


----------



## Vendetta

Emmie said:


> No issue, ask hubby to bring a quality adhesive. lol
> 
> Aw!, so you must have cheering Indian campaign? Please support SL, you'll be supporting Pak other way around.



*male chauvinism*......


----------



## ajtr

Emmie said:


> No issue, ask hubby to bring a quality adhesive. lol










> Aw!, so you must have been cheering Indian campaign? Please support SL, you'll be supporting Pak other way around.


i cheered for india in Sa match and it won..................

I cheered for Pak against india match both in 2011 wc and this wc ..it lost.............

So....confusion is i cant support pak for fear of jinxing it and if i support SL then it can win too like india coz india's color is blue and SL color is blue too.

so better play safe for mithai.Akheer meri mithai ka sawal hai.

so mera parcham aaj yeh hoga.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

Asim Aquil said:


> Alright guys, who you think are favorites to win this match?
> 
> Here's how I break it down, giving opinions from my own observations of how Pak and SL play together.
> 
> Pak good players of spin
> SL good players of spin
> Pak has good spinners
> SL has good spinners
> 
> Pak has under performing fast bowlers
> SL has slightly less underperforming fast bowlers
> 
> SL has consistency in Dilshan, Sanga and Jayawardene
> Pak does not have consistency from anyone.
> 
> Pak batsmen, Jamshed, Nazir, Hafeez, Shoaib, Umar Akmal, Umar Gul have gotten runs at some match or the other
> SL has largely been dependent on its top order
> 
> Bowlers to watch out for:
> 
> SL Salinga Malinga, Mendis
> 
> PAK Ajmal, Raza, Razzaq (Yeah I'm being serious)
> 
> Batsmen to watch out for:
> 
> SL Jayawardene, Sanga
> 
> Pak (I kid you not) Shahid Afridi, Shoaib Malik.



asim i think it is 50-50 for me. 
if pakistan get early wickets then we have a chance. other wise they will bed the hell out. 
and for pakistan if they played with same tech which they used agaist aussies they will get a good score. but what i fear is still in the night pakistan are bad players of swing bowling.


----------



## ajtr

My support to no one today..................

except them...................


----------



## kumarkumar1867

ajtr said:


> *
> 
> Waise aaj meri support kisi ko nahi.knock out match hai.Dont want to Jinx sadda pakistan.but match ke baad mithai khane aur khilane zaroor aaongi..............................*



I have always supported Pakistan in all matches except when it plays with India.

But parso ke pakistani reactions ki wajah se mai twist me aa gaya.... 

dil keh raha hai ke i should support to pakistan but dimagh keh raha hai ke Srilanka ko support karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

will you support us today india?


----------



## Emmie

Vendetta said:


> *male chauvinism*......



Nay dude, its just that I turn to this lady this way..


----------



## ajtr

kumarkumar1867 said:


> I have always supported Pakistan in all matches except when it plays with India.
> 
> But parso ke pakistani reactions ki wajah se mai twist me aa gaya....
> 
> dil keh raha hai ke i should support to pakistan but dimagh keh raha hai ke Srilanka ko support karo


SL ko support kiye to joote padenge. support daranti aur hathora wala surkh parcham.....









Emmie said:


> Nay dude, its just that I turn to this lady this way..


nava nava banda c...he wont understand.........


----------



## kumarkumar1867

ajtr said:


> SL ko support kiye to joote padenge. support daranti aur hathora wala surkh parcham.....



Mushqil hai ji bada what to choose....

Win-Defeat depends on who wins the TOSS

Aur Toss hone tak time hai mere paas.... Tab tak twist hi better hai


----------



## saiyan0321

indians are you guys with me go subcontinent lets go beat srilanka and reach the finals !!!!!!


----------



## Awesome

Pakistan has done well when it lost the toss 

Other teams choose to bat first against Pak and destroy their own capability of chasing.

All other teams are good chasers except Pak, but when they decide to defend, they play to Pak's weaknesses and not to their stregnth.


----------



## ajtr

saiyan0321 said:


> indians are you guys with me go subcontinent lets go beat srilanka and reach the finals !!!!!!


no.I'm with mao today..................








*Jai Ho Mao..........................*


----------



## saiyan0321

> no.I'm with mao today..................



cool i guess

lankans won the toss and they will bat first looks like we are chasing is it good or bad the pitch report said that later on the pitch might become easier to play but we suck at chasing

and the plan was to bat first crap


----------



## ajtr

saiyan0321 said:


> cool i guess
> 
> lankans won the toss and they will bat first looks like we are chasing is it good or bad the pitch report said that later on the pitch might become easier to play but we suck at chasing
> 
> and the plan was to bat first crap


i better get out or i'm gonna jix it...bye...match ke baad mithai ke liye milenge.


----------



## saiyan0321

razzaq is not playing sohail tanvir is in we needed a pacer but razzaq was good in batting and we are chasing we needed as much batting as we could i am dissapointed help us spinners


----------



## JonAsad

Wtf- abdul razzaq is out-

Now who gona hit malinga in death overs?-
Very bad decision- razaq is the best hitter of low flat and full toss balls-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> i better get out or i'm gonna jix it...bye...match ke baad mithai ke liye milenge.



Thank you very mucH.


----------



## saiyan0321

> i better get out or i'm gonna jix it...bye...match ke baad mithai ke liye milenge.



ready ho gi INSHALLAH


----------



## Kasim

Ravan Is always Better than Aurangzeb to support.... Srilanka go get them ...hurreeeeeeee


----------



## saiyan0321

> Wtf- abdul razzaq is out-



we needed a pacer for this match but to keep razzaq out was not right tanvir needs to show that this was a good decision


----------



## A.Rafay

Srilanka won the toss andelected to bat, Abdulraqqaz is not playing Sohail tanvir runs giver bad baller is playing!


----------



## laiqs@mi

clearly politics playing in pakistan team. abdul Razzaq was the key factor in previous match winning of big margin. he scored quick. but he was under pressure as well. this is very unfaire with player like abdul Razzaq.


----------



## Jango

So going with Tanvir, means no all spinner strategy like last time. (got to admit, i pretty liked it, quick over changes, not giving batsmen time to settle and think for long), or maybe the 2 Malik overs might go to Tanvir, and the rest are same. Would be interesting.

I would have preferred if it would have been an extra batsmen in Razzaq, we need batting lower down the order if the top order likes of Imran nazir, Jamshed and Kamran Akmal don't quite click. Razzaq made 22 in the last match after all! (crucial runs). Although thats just me, and I dont know much about the pitch conditions etc etc.

Come on Pakistan!


----------



## Safriz

Lanka bats first..............................


----------



## saiyan0321

well we needed a pacer razzaq was a pacer right he could have been used cant have been worse then tanvir


----------



## Jango

Now I am slowly starting to get frustrated that Razzaq ain't playing. We need batting lineup, especially now that we are chasing the game.

Hope things prove me wrong though.


----------



## saiyan0321

hey its the 16 anniversary of afridi,s fastest century against srilanka if he does quarter of good as he did in that match we will win

if they get above 140 we wont be able to chase it we need to get their first 3 batsmen


----------



## A.Rafay

Sri Lanka: Jayawardene*, Dilshan, Sangakkara, Mathews, J Mendis, Thirimanne, Perera, Kulasekara, Malinga, Herath, A Mendis
Pakistan: Hafeez*, Nazir, Jamshed, K Akmal, Malik, U Akmal, Afridi, Gul, Tanvir, Ajmal, Hasan


----------



## jatt+gutts

kissi ko b sapport nahin karo. both lankans and pakistanis will support anyone but india. vaisay b dono he tuchee teams hai. ghatiya format kee vajah say semis may hai.


----------



## A.Rafay

jatt+gutts said:


> kissi ko b sapport nahin karo. both lankans and pakistanis will support anyone but india. vaisay b dono he tuchee teams hai. ghatiya format kee vajah say semis may hai.


Plain jealousy from ignorant Lunatic Indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> kissi ko b sapport nahin karo. both lankans and pakistanis will support anyone but india. vaisay b dono he tuchee teams hai. ghatiya format kee vajah say semis may hai.



janab ap sore losers banna band karay gay just bcz your team is out doesnt mean the format sucks and the game sucks talk about sore grapes if you dont want to cheer anybody and just gripe then leave


----------



## Fasih Khan

*Good Luck to Team PAKISTAN*


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

JonAsad said:


> Wtf- abdul razzaq is out-
> 
> Now who gona hit malinga in death overs?-
> Very bad decision- razaq is the best hitter of low flat and full toss balls-


This is worst decision to drop abdur razzaq, Sohail tanvir is out of form including out of form in the fielding and dropping easy catches. This is the pure hafeez choice instead of performance chart. This is the bouncy and seem pitch, our batsman will struggle, we needed more batsman on this pitch. 
I think Sri lanka have slightly edge over Pakistan and they are favorite to win this match.


----------



## Jango

You just gotta love Saeed Ajmals tooti pooti angreji and the big smile that follows as if a naughty child did something wrong!!


----------



## hunter_hunted

aaaaa crictime not working where can I watch the match give me some URL


----------



## saiyan0321

anthems are strating time to get started MAY ALLAH HELP US IN THIS MATCH where is that guy that used to keep the prayers on??


----------



## WAR-rior

Peaceful Civlian said:


> This is worst decision to drop abdur razzaq, Sohail tanvir is out of form including out of form in the fielding and dropping easy catches. This is the pure hafeez choice instead of performance chart. This is the bouncy and seem pitch, our batsman will struggle, we needed more batsman on this pitch. *
> I think Sri lanka have slightly edge over Pakistan and they are favorite to win this match*.




Irrespective of your explaination, the bold letters were always the truth.


----------



## saiyan0321

the pakistan anthem was soo beautiful finally with words


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Live Streaming
http://liveptvsports.pk/


----------



## laiqs@mi

http://mastyspot.altervista.org/tensports.htm

http://mastyspot.altervista.org/tensports.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Today is 16th Anniversary of Shahid Afridi's Fastest Century. Lets see what will happen today...........



srilankan national anthem is a 3m4sec song- Lol-


----------



## saiyan0321

time to begin


----------



## laiqs@mi

a very tallanted player like abdul razzaq is being sacrificed by pakistani politics


----------



## saiyan0321

get dilshan out and sangakkara and tanvir to open plzzzzz GOD help tanvir and get him back in form

444444 that ball sucked


----------



## saiyan0321

first over 5 runs if that bad ball had not been bowled this could have been only 1 or 2 thats his problem he can get his line and lenght wrong

4 they are playing raza good


----------



## saiyan0321

1 from 5 balls not bad bowling by tanvir keep it up

2 from the over tanvir bowling better


----------



## alibaz

Good over by Tanveer , SL 14 /0 after three overs

Master sweep Jaywardana


----------



## saiyan0321

4 good sweep by jayawardene thats why they are good players of spin


----------



## SamranAli

what red ribbon pakistani players have on their right arm?


----------



## alibaz

20/0 after 4 overs


----------



## saiyan0321

20 after 4 overs hmm we need a break through cant let these two get set and make a huge score


----------



## laiqs@mi

b.c be akal ka bacha captain .............. fast bowlers ko laga yeh dono acha khelty hain spin ko ......
s.o.b keeping spiner on........


----------



## alibaz

SL batters seem very lucky against Tanveer


----------



## saiyan0321

tanvir bowling good just not getting lucky they are uncomfortable against him


----------



## drunken-monke

Sohail Tanweer is having a ecellent spell here... He has already troubled them in their last tour to srilanka... I dont think this would be a heavy scoring match though... Lets see who can bat better since this is seems to be bowlers game till now....


----------



## laiqs@mi

yar 140 on this pitch is very difficult. the pitch is unpridictable now then what it would be in second inngs


----------



## saiyan0321

> SL batters seem very lucky against Tanveer



luck is with jayawardene

5 times outside missed its like you have a revolver and 5 bullets got blank


----------



## drunken-monke

dropped dishan...


----------



## alibaz

Unlucky Tanveer really foxed the batter.


----------



## saiyan0321

tanvir bowled excellent 6 times outside edge 5 times the bat missed and the 6th time the catch was too far away damn


----------



## A.Rafay

Teeth is back- leaving catches!!!!


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

It was slip catch. Hafeez missed a trick.


----------



## saiyan0321

the foxer comes ajmal tanvir proved wrong he bowled very well

the slip was there in the first few but not in this over crap so 24 for 5th over

kamran get your act straight

jayawardene sweeping every spinner


----------



## saiyan0321

4 more mahela is looking very good agianst spinners 34 for 6 overs not bad not bad at all


----------



## drunken-monke

Two good shots for four... Cant expect mistakes from Magician...


----------



## saiyan0321

ridi in cmon 16 anniversary


----------



## laiqs@mi

i am saying this thing bring umar gul now. the ball is not comming on the bat from fast bowlers its getting low. if he keeps it wicket to wicket he will get wickets.


----------



## saiyan0321

slip is not their again slip !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## alibaz

Jaywardena riding his luck. 34/0 after 6. 
It will be really difficult 140 on this wicket if there is no dew.


----------



## saiyan0321

mahela is soo good with reverse sweep and sweep


----------



## drunken-monke

Excellent reverse sweep shot for four... afrid is spining the ball a mile...



alibaz said:


> Jaywardena riding his luck. 34/0 after 6.
> It will be really difficult 140 on this wicket if there is no dew.



Fortune favours the brave...


----------



## laiqs@mi

thats not good for pakistan. the ball is turning alot.


----------



## saiyan0321

dilshan looking uncomfortable and jayawardene looking too comfortable

dilshan playing slow shows weakness but at the same time mahela playing so strong shows positivity


----------



## alibaz

drunken-monke said:


> Fortune favours the brave...



 very true


----------



## drunken-monke

I get feeling from pakistani side only hafeez and umar akmal can bat comfortably on this wicket since this wicket needs baating with excellent footword and timing... Even nasir jamshed can be successful here... Just srilanka should not run though the game with about 140+...


----------



## saiyan0321

4 51 in 8.4 over no wicket loss looking good lankans


----------



## alibaz

Put some glue in Akmal's gloves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> I get feeling from pakistani side only hafeez and umar akmal can bat comfortably on this wicket since this wicket needs baating with excellent footword and timing... Even nasir jamshed can be successful here... Just srilanka should not run though the game with about 140+..



yaar 140 say oper we cant chase psychologically pitch doesnt come in equation

run out chance direct hit sfae malik couldnt have done more good hit but good running raza last over


----------



## Evil Flare

Haarne ke poore poore asraat ... Piase kha chuka hain hum log


----------



## saiyan0321

sweep sweep sweep is it a bat or a broom


----------



## SamranAli

Behind every great batsman, there is Kamran Akmal..


----------



## saiyan0321

> Haarne ke poore poore asraat ... Piase kha chuka hain hum log



nahi yaar we are trying buut they are too good players of spinners look dilshan is soo uncomfortable we are trying they are just too good


----------



## Durrak

OUT!!!!!!!...............


----------



## alibaz

Jayawardena gone,


----------



## regular

Lagta hah subh loogh match dekh rahay hein......


----------



## SamranAli

mehila gone...


----------



## saiyan0321

62 in 10 overs we need wickets or they will fall.....OUT AFRIDI GETS MAHELA AGAIN THE SET BATSMEN IS GONE YES THE SWEEP WONT GET YOU RUNS EVERY TIME RAZA TAKES AN EASY CATCH


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

OUT...............  :YAHOO:


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

6 runs from the over and a lucky and big wicket


----------



## saiyan0321

dilshan is really looking uncomfortable on ther hand one sweeper goes another hitter comes get sanga now and srilanka will have trouble


----------



## Al-zakir

Chalo Bhai, ek do aur...


----------



## saiyan0321

ajmal back good attacking


----------



## India defense

Jitega bhai Jitega Srilanka Jeetega


----------



## saiyan0321

snagakkara plays ajmal good he has to bring some thing to take sanga out

10 from 4 balls ajmal is being ineffective over here dilshan sits on the side while snaga and mahela hit ajmal


----------



## drunken-monke

sanga have taken the charge... jeetega bhai jeetega... srikanka jeetega...


----------



## alibaz

Sangakara showing his class with out any risky shots. Pakistan badly needs to see his back.


----------



## jatt+gutts

pakistanis proving to b weak hearted again. whre are all the jatts in pakistan. pressure is showing on their faces


----------



## saiyan0321

12 from ajmals over man sanga really plays ajmal good we are in trouble bring a fast bowler

sanga is showing class we need to get him out but man srilanka looks like they want 160 to 180

stumping chance but i think he was home

hafeez bowles good to left handers


----------



## drunken-monke

Mohd. Hafeez causing problems to sanga...


----------



## India defense

There is 11 pm flight is waiting for Pakistani Cricketers....


----------



## zip

It will be difficult for pakistan to chase if srilanka sets target above 160


----------



## saiyan0321

they are taking second over 30 year olds running like 12 year olds


----------



## jatt+gutts

i m also watching pakistani tv program. yaar taras aah raha hai inkay chehray dekh kar.. hahaaha


----------



## alibaz

Sanga gone


----------



## saiyan0321

sanga out malik this is why you were in the team catching sanga hafeez gets sangs he is sooo good with the left handers


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Big wicket at this stage


----------



## saiyan0321

> i m also watching pakistani tv program. yaar taras aah raha hai inkay chehray dekh kar.. hahaaha



pethatic troll


----------



## alibaz

May be normal game starts now for few overs


----------



## saiyan0321

sanga good so the two who could play the spinners best mahela and sanga gone we need to now set the trap and choke them to 130


----------



## drunken-monke

Sanga perished to hafeez... Nice variations by pak captain... Not to forget before the fall of wicket hafeez stopped before dilivering the ball when sanga was moving in the creese... that took momentum away... Middle order of srilanka is fragile... Lets see how much Pakistan can pul back..


----------



## Huda

out


----------



## saiyan0321

stop with the fumbles guys afridi take another wicket

jeevan has shown strenght dilshan looks weak its looks like he will explode soon we need a couple of more wickets to choke srilanka


----------



## jatt+gutts

they should have sent parera in? while i m writing this another 4 frm dilshan


----------



## alibaz

Really bad ball, a gift by Afridi.


----------



## saiyan0321

they are really trying for 2nds

still 4 28 1 not bad now maybe a quick to spice things up

hafeez back they are running every ball


----------



## drunken-monke

These last 5 overs in srilankan inning will decide the cource of game for sure..


----------



## saiyan0321

5 overs left if they dont explode now srilanka will have a small target lets see hafeez really keeping things tight umer gul back


----------



## drunken-monke

Time for reverse swing...


----------



## saiyan0321

gul in after such strong starts they reached 100 after 15th over slow maybe they are targeting 140


----------



## Al-zakir

What is the score?


----------



## saiyan0321

malik looking good in the field


----------



## Al-zakir

India defense said:


> Jitega bhai Jitega Srilanka Jeetega



Heart attack hoga tera, bacha!


----------



## saiyan0321

109 in 16.2 hmm slow we should choke them more cmon ajmal

ajmal not good in this pitch he looks weak


----------



## jatt+gutts

dey guma ka sri lanka. pakistan haray ga


----------



## saiyan0321

7 from the over not bad from pakistan we need to keep them under 140 and to do that they have to stay under 10 an over

man they really look uncomfortable against pace where is junaid khan he could have been destructive over here


----------



## airmarshal

I think the wicket is slow. I m not watching it but reading from cricinfo, it seems chasing will not be easy. Pakistan batsmen will have to apply themselves to get the runs.


----------



## saiyan0321

yorker sucha beauty this is the umer we remember


----------



## Durrak

Out!!!!!......


----------



## alibaz

Some good bowling by Gul, these 2 and half overs will be deciders. 
Great, Gul gets reward for good work


----------



## jatt+gutts

mendis out.. good. send parera in now lankans

noo .. its a no ball.. not out.


----------



## saiyan0321

out what a yorker crap it looks like a no ball no ball !!!!! and a free hit ****


----------



## alibaz

Given no ball, free hit, a very tight no ball


----------



## saiyan0321

time for another yorker


----------



## Durrak

Out tha na....?? :0


----------



## saiyan0321

single soo not a bahd free hit man jeevan really cant hit boundries he looked so strong back then well these batsmen still have to explode


----------



## alibaz

Dilshan gone, this may be very crucial


----------



## Durrak

ab t0u out hai na......


----------



## saiyan0321

another yorker dilshan goes man this is just how we do this yorker is our thing and we bowl it consistently same delivery but one thing its was an out dilshan gone

81 strike out man for an opener he looked bad perera on lets get him out too this guys hits eveything out of the park


----------



## jatt+gutts

chalo je parera nu bhejo jara. vaisay v hit karo ya out howo. this is t20 not a test match.


----------



## saiyan0321

another yorker the old gul is back and just in time what good yorkers perera looked baffeled and so did i how did that miss leg stump


----------



## Imran Khan

jatt+gutts said:


> chalo je parera nu bhejo jara. vaisay v hit karo ya out howo. this is t20 not a test match.



bowler marny deen tab na


----------



## saiyan0321

ajmal geta stumping mendis out trying to hit ajmla another out


----------



## alibaz

Gul in nice rhythm. May be SL lost somewhere from 145plus target.
Mendis goes. May be bad for Pakistan


----------



## isro2222

The pitch doesnt look good.... It seems even 100 runs is defendabe.... The pitch has more dust and uneven bounce.... Shri lanka made this pitch for maleenga.... Anything around 130 will be impossible to chase if pitch stays same.... Before match i thought pakistan will win.... However after watching pitch am sure pakistan will find difficult to chase anything 130.... Specially maleenga is big threat because he yorker king.... Here goes 4th wicket.... This pitch very difficult to bat on....


----------



## saiyan0321

118 in 18th over in death we have looked good not choke them even more


----------



## Meengla

Pak = favorite to win! Just play sensibly: 60-75 from first 10, no/little loss of wicket. Than slog! Easy.


----------



## Imran Khan

bus aaj pakistan ka acha din hai lagta hai yaar outttttttttttttttttttttttt 4 gone


----------



## saiyan0321

mathews and perera aso two good hitters we need to stop them


----------



## A.Rafay

4th gone 121-4/ 18.3 ovs looking good!


----------



## India defense

Pakistani bowlers bowling well....


----------



## alibaz

Good sign for Pakistan, Ajmal wiping the ball


----------



## saiyan0321

19 over only went for 5 ajmal back again 123 for 4 thats low score we can tight them if the last over goes very good the hitters arent hitting

gul yorker pace lucky four very lucky four damnnnnnn

yorkers thats what we need


----------



## jatt+gutts

eh gul nu india hatho kinni kutt pandi ya.. against sri lanka he is Mc grath


----------



## Devil Soul

good last ovr for SL


----------



## saiyan0321

man that nearly cut umer in 4 that was hard so 9 in 3 cmon


----------



## jatt+gutts

parera should have been sent early in place of mendis


----------



## Devil Soul

3 FOUR :O ...............


----------



## saiyan0321

another 4 three boundries man they are hitting yorkers that shows intent


----------



## Imran Khan

3 balls left jaan choro yaar


----------



## Husnainshah

Brilliantly bowled second half by Pakistanis.
Last over despite good line, length and pace isn't turning out to be good.
Lovely bowling, nevertheless.


----------



## saiyan0321

full toss not put away so 14 from the over and last ball to go cmon


----------



## alibaz

SL makes up with some good finish.

140 to win

140 to win

140 to win


----------



## Devil Soul

139/4............. good last ovr for SL...
PAK 140........ @ 7RPO
Our Batmen will be tested... it wont be easy... SL got good spin attack


----------



## saiyan0321

2 runs in the overs 16 in the last over 140 runs in 120 balls we can reach this last over went bad despite good yorkers but still srilanka once looked to get 160 and we stopped it pakistan bowled the last overs very good


----------



## laiqs@mi

the good thing is that ball is getting wet now. it will be bit disturbing for the bowlers for spinners as well as fast bowlers.


----------



## Kasim

enough for Pakistan on this pitch , srilanka have very good balling line........


----------



## saiyan0321

dew is in also plzzzzzzz GOD let us win


----------



## alibaz

Here Pakistan starts with a single on second ball


----------



## saiyan0321

nearly a catch half a chance and dilshan nearly caught that one


----------



## jatt+gutts

pakistan is favorate to win. 140 ist that big a total. but you never know.


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## saiyan0321

4 imran playing dangerously lets just hope he has jayawardenes luck 7 from 5 balls


----------



## Devil Soul

8/0 1 ovr


----------



## alibaz

Why can't this guy understands that it was not his shot, short and close to body


----------



## ajtr

Meri support aaj kisi ko nahi except for reds....Mao................









Jai ho Mao.........................


----------



## Devil Soul

good delivery..... lotta movement


----------



## jatt+gutts

good bowling by kulakukrashekra


----------



## ajtr

Match ke baad miltay hain mithai ke liye......................


----------



## Husnainshah

Kulasekra swinging ball in to the right Nazir.
He's clearly struggling.


----------



## Devil Soul

wat da hell is Nazir upto....???? lol


----------



## Cyph3r

target isn't that big..if Pakistan doesn't lose early wickets then they are the favorites..


----------



## Devil Soul

2 wide.... thank u


----------



## Safriz

IMRAN NAZIR

ISHHTAAAP BEING STUPID


----------



## jatt+gutts

kulakurashekara swinging the ball and moving long long way with seam as well


----------



## SpArK

ajtr said:


> Meri support aaj kisi ko nahi except for reds....Mao................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jai ho Mao.........................




Mao dont play cricket.. Your love for Mao is truly the most weird thing around the forums.. LOL


----------



## Durrak

4444444...............!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Devil Soul

444444444444444444444444444444444444... thats the way to Play Nazir

WOW................ nearly runout....


----------



## airmarshal

Imran Nazir has shots but no brain!!


----------



## alibaz

saiyan0321 said:


> 4 imran playing dangerously lets just hope he has jayawardenes luck 7 from 5 balls



But to have good luck one needs to be a little sensible. Anyways nice to see Hafeez going to give him a bit of advise.


----------



## Devil Soul

Malinga.... baloo wally shurail.....lol


----------



## jatt+gutts

pakistani will come under pressure with loss of 1 - 2 wickets. weak hearted they are. get this nazir guy out


----------



## Imran Khan

good going pak 15 2 overs


----------



## Devil Soul

4 wide.... thank u Malinga


----------



## Durrak

Another 444444444!!!!!!!!


----------



## saiyan0321

nazir playing dangeroulsy hafeez talks to him and finally he sets himslef malinga in man that was wide 5 wides


----------



## Imran Khan

jatt+gutts said:


> pakistani will come under pressure with loss of 1 - 2 wickets. *weak hearted they are*. get this nazir guy out



lolz better then loosers and bashers .hum weak harted hai lolz beta hum apny ap se bomb bandh dety hai apnoo ko marny ke liye ab soch le india ka kya hasher kery gay 

22 good job guys keep it up


----------



## saiyan0321

nice 2 so in 4 balls we have 7 runs nice required run rate dropping


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Alll the best Pakistaniiii friends & Green Team

My Support is to WEST INDIES




SpArK said:


> Mao dont play cricket.. Your love for Mao is truly the most weird thing around the forums.. LOL



She wont come around unless match is in favour of Pakistan or Lanka


----------



## Devil Soul

lbw appeal turned down...


----------



## jatt+gutts

@ imran
yaar suicide b weak hearted he kartay hai vaisay. real men fight wit all odds and never gave up. but calm down i didnt say whole pakistanis are weak hearted. but pakistani team is definitely weak hearted. they always take too much pressure.


----------



## Devil Soul

22/0 3 ovr.....


----------



## alibaz

22/0 after three overs


----------



## Imran Khan

Devil Soul said:


> lbw appeal turned down...



at least not now after 20-30 score more ok heheehheh


----------



## saiyan0321

no need to do anything dangerous we are going good

this is good bowling and good batting so far


----------



## jatt+gutts

parera is the man.. send him to bowl.. parera and jayawardene the only guys in sri lanka i admire


----------



## Imran Khan

saiyan0321 said:


> no need to do anything dangerous we are going good
> 
> this is good bowling and good batting so far



yaar ye opener bus 30 or bana deen phir out of danger ho jay ga masla


----------



## saiyan0321

plan changes bowling slow srilanka


----------



## alibaz

24/0 after four overs


----------



## jatt+gutts

living dangerously this guy imkan nazir


----------



## saiyan0321

hey that was either wide or out that was not out since didnt touch bat so it was a clear wide where is toufel


----------



## Durrak

Don't worry he'll be out soon....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

go go go pakistan bus 30 or score bana do ajj yaar openers phir masla khatam pessy hazam

wicket is hell slow damn


----------



## saiyan0321

malinga bowling slow and very good cant hit him at all


----------



## Husnainshah

Too many dots, baby.
Ya ought not to take pressure. Little p'ships or a one big one could get us through and play accordingly, don't go extraordinary. Now that doesn't don't play at all and miss every delivery.


----------



## saiyan0321

we are slowing down at one point we were 22 for 2.2 and now we are 26 for 5 really slowing down and hafeez misisng balls 2 from 11


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Sri Lanka 139/4 (20/20 ov)

Pakistan 26/0 (5.0/20 ov)

Pakistan require another 114 runs with 10 wickets and 15.0 overs remaining

* Pakistan RR 5.20
* Required RR 7.60


----------



## Imran Khan

hafeez maked it test damn


----------



## alibaz

26/0 in five overs, they are playing too many d0t balls.


----------



## jatt+gutts

pakistan under pressure. pakistani captain is wasting deliveries. punjabi vich kehday ya ....... vich damm nahin. assi kisay toh kamm nahi


----------



## saiyan0321

ajantha back


----------



## Imran Khan

kumarkumar1867 said:


> Sri Lanka 139/4 (20/20 ov)
> 
> Pakistan 26/0 (5.0/20 ov)
> 
> Pakistan require another 114 runs with 10 wickets and 15.0 overs remaining
> 
> * Pakistan RR 5.20
> * Required RR 7.60



tension na lo ban jay gay


----------



## saiyan0321

hafeez playing like dilshan


----------



## jatt+gutts

send in afridi.


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Hafeez ko Nikaalo....Call in Jamshed !!!


----------



## alibaz

Some great fielding by Lankans


----------



## Imran Khan

jatt+gutts said:


> pakistan under pressure. pakistani captain is wasting deliveries. punjabi vich kehday ya ....... vich damm nahin. assi kisay toh kamm nahi



or urdu main kehty hain 

beegany ki shadi main abdullah dewaana


----------



## saiyan0321

guys pick up the pace a little just a little


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Imran Khan said:


> tension na lo ban jay gay



Aaaj hum audience hai boss.... not supporting any team !!

Aaap tension na lo ban jaayengey magar Hafeez ko nikaalo !!!


----------



## Imran Khan

kumarkumar1867 said:


> Hafeez ko Nikaalo....Call in Jamshed !!!



captain hai yaar kesy nikaly khud jay ga


----------



## alibaz

Imran gets a four,


----------



## saiyan0321

release shot 4 thank GOD malinga sucked in the field


----------



## Imran Khan

4444444444444444444444444444


----------



## Huda

imran nazir gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Imran Khan said:


> tension na lo ban jay gay



Aaaj hum audience hai boss.... not supporting any team !!

Aaap tension na lo ban jaayengey magar Hafeez ko nikaalo !!!


----------



## Husnainshah

Oh FUK! Nazir goes.
Very similar dismissal to that of AB against India.


----------



## alibaz

Imran goes, some poor show


----------



## saiyan0321

out imran gone he is bowled cant believe it he played on he was the only one who was doing something 31 for 1


----------



## Imran Khan

o gyaaaaaaaaaaa

wesy jana hafeez ko chayee tha hahahahaha


----------



## saiyan0321

that out reminded of the one ab had with yuviraj only this one was worse jamshed pls do something


----------



## kumarkumar1867

O teriiii......Nazir Outttttttttttttttttt !!!!!


Imran Bhai.....galat aadmi ko nikaal diyaa tumne !!!


----------



## Lenin

Pakistani cricketers ko pressure ki golia khilao


----------



## saiyan0321

4 nice one by hafeez you have played your dots you have got your stay now play some good shots


----------



## Emmie

I hope jamshed has not left a ciggy behind..


----------



## Imran Khan

yaar koi gal nai abhi to match chaloo hoa hai ajj umer gul ko jaldi bhego hahahhaha


----------



## Husnainshah

Haha, dropped. 
Nice effort though. Hafeez's picking up pace now but the ball won't stop swinging.


----------



## jatt+gutts

hum pakistaniyo ko apnay samjtay hai.. tabhi itni fikar hoti hai unkay harnay kee..aur abdullay hamaray punjab may nahin hotay hai bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

aaaaaaaaaaaaa that was not a good shot bad shot thank GOD dropped


----------



## Imran Khan

Lenin said:


> Pakistani cricketers ko pressure ki golia khilao



unheen koi pressure nhi hai beta jee


----------



## laiqs@mi

is dhakan ko jaldi kia hai


----------



## saiyan0321

hafeez trying to play like afridi cmon guys play smartly !~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Imran Khan

phir test saala hafeez

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Hafeez should take a hike. Don't have all day so that he can look pretty while wasting balls.


----------



## saiyan0321

102 in 79 balls


----------



## jatt+gutts

afridi is best batsman for this type of game. pakistanis should have sent hi8m in. at least he plays his shots. tuchak tuchak kar k out honay say toh ascha hai


----------



## pk_baloch

MERA TO BLOOD PRESSURE HIGH HO GAYA


----------



## Imran Khan

go go go baki 97


----------



## Emmie

Good so far, required RR must not hike beyond range.


----------



## saiyan0321

4 ajantha went for 9 pakistan is clawing back cmon guys play smart and dont let wickets fall and we will win

50 comes up for pakistan 8.2 overs 9 wickets remaining cmon guys


----------



## Introvert

I hate to say this but I think Pakistan is gonna lose.


----------



## Husnainshah

WTF Man, these are the overs ya wanna hit, given the wickets in hand.
Malinga's not gonna spare ya.


----------



## Emmie

Bhai jamsheed yara shot bhi marni hotti hy...


----------



## saiyan0321

hafeez closing the gap slowly 2 runs taken so 7 from the over


----------



## alibaz

Singles and doubles are very important on this pitch. Some big overs may not be possible due to nature of pitch

Jamshaid goes.


----------



## Devil Soul

Nasir out...................

Mind u this is not an easy track to bat on....


----------



## saiyan0321

angelo gets jamshed slower ball and man its effective nasir gone 55 for 2 in 9.1 kamran smart knocks


----------



## Husnainshah

UNBELIEVABLE AMOUNT OF DELIVERIES JAMSHED WAS MISSING, AND THAT TOO ON PADS AND INFRONT OF STUMPS.
He had it coming.


----------



## Imran Khan

lolz nasir ko jaldi thi bari yaar


----------



## Devil Soul

Reqd rate 7.85 .....


----------



## kumarkumar1867

Jamshed Gone.... time for BOOM BOOOM or else DOOM DOOM


----------



## saiyan0321

akmal we need you to stay on the pitch 85 from 65


----------



## MM_Haider

t_for_talli said:


> Pakistani celebrating is so stupid. It's like celebrating your wife's pregnancy inspite of knowing you were not the reason behind it



but your crying is real as you know who is behind the pregnancy of your wife...


----------



## Emmie

Wicket has pretty awkward bounce, its not easy..


----------



## saiyan0321

it was outside leg tucker you ****** where is simon


----------



## Devil Soul

Wrong LBW given...... poor decision


----------



## alibaz

O unlucky Jamshaid. It reminds me of Dicky Birds in World Cup semi finals


----------



## saiyan0321

tucker sucks aleem dar should ahve been here


----------



## Devil Soul

OUT 3rd gone.....


----------



## alibaz

Akmal's goes. Onewrong decision opens up gate.


----------



## MM_Haider

Jamshed given out wrongly!!!!


----------



## India defense

OUT................


----------



## Devil Soul

Kami thanks for coming @ crease .... lol


----------



## saiyan0321

out again kamran akmal gone we are in big trouble


----------



## Imran Khan

saiyan0321 said:


> akmal we need you to stay on the pitch 85 from 65



sun li hai us ne apki baat hazoor


----------



## Devil Soul

Malik to bat...


----------



## saiyan0321

umm we need some stopping send umar or maybe shoib malik


----------



## Emmie

Its almost a time to say good bye to Colombo, get your back packs ready guys..


----------



## Devil Soul

SL is on its way to FINAL...


----------



## Husnainshah

Victory is still not too far given a sensible inning and a few p'ships from here on.


----------



## India defense

Mr. Sania Mirza came to bat now


----------



## saiyan0321

malik khel hun jest trah india dey khilaf khela siga


----------



## Devil Soul

58/3 10 ovr.......


----------



## Huda

58/3 after 10 overz


----------



## Introvert

India and Pakistan are out of the tournament.


----------



## Imran Khan

Devil Soul said:


> Malik to bat...



malik to shadi ke baad khatam ho gya hai us se kya umeed lagana hehehee


----------



## saiyan0321

58 for 3 in 10 overs we need a partnership 82 in 60 balls the difference is not that high but it is increasing


----------



## jatt+gutts

umer akmal and shaheed afridi the only one pakistan can count on. rest are worthless under pressure


----------



## shining eyes

Kuch yad aya??
This is why DRSSS should be in the game. These umpires have always been very damaging for Pakistan in crucial matches.
Pressure is ON Pakistan!!


----------



## Emmie

PIA, great people to fly with...


----------



## Devil Soul

not an easy pitch....... PAK need a partnership......


----------



## Lenin

Abhi pressure se sab players gir jayega


----------



## MM_Haider

last hope shoaib *MIRZA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

all we need rite now is 6 runs per ovr.......

bowled .................. yahooooooooooooooo


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

BOLD..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huda

malik gone !!


----------



## India defense

OUT................


----------



## Imran Khan

Emmie said:


> PIA, great people to fly with...



lo gee


----------



## saiyan0321

malik gone bowled pia is awsome to fly with 64 fro 4 this is bad


----------



## jatt+gutts

what a delivery by herath... clean bowled


----------



## shining eyes

well, i must say Rod tucker?? FU!!!


----------



## Emmie

Hafeez is going to lament on his decision for dropping Razzaq..


----------



## Imran Khan

malik ka kasoor nhi ye sab saniya ka kasoor hai


----------



## Devil Soul

Poor Hafeez.... watching from other end....


----------



## saiyan0321

umar akmal should i even have hopes anymore


----------



## Devil Soul

76 from 54.......


----------



## Imran Khan

yaar harna hi hai to jaldi haro hum ne khana banana hai bhook lagi hai bengan ka bharta banana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## laiqs@mi

this prof s.o.b rested Abdul Razzaq he would have been handy in this case.


----------



## Devil Soul

Umar Akmal & Umar Gul .... gonna take PAK to FINAL


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

pakistan need partnership desperately.....a couple of wickets more and you are gone.


----------



## Imran Khan

Devil Soul said:


> Poor Hafeez.... watching from other end....



us time to bolty thy test bana dala ab kya hoa


----------



## Devil Soul

dropped.....................................lol


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

fu@#k Dropped...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Baazi said:


> India and Pakistan are out of the tournament.



But India have beaten the pakistan


----------



## saiyan0321

malinag dropped a sitter that was an easier catch yeah wasim akram thought him wellP


----------



## clmeta

Sri Lankans are bowling beautifully.
And meanwhile Malinga dropped a key catch. Did he drop the world cup? says Tony Greig.


saiyan0321 said:


> umar akmal should i even have hopes anymore


----------



## India defense

Malinga is fixed by Pakistani...


----------



## Emmie

Lol.... Can you believe this is international cricket? We don't deserve to be in finals.


----------



## Devil Soul

DROP CATCH ......ISI is in action.. lol


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Imran Khan said:


> yaar harna hi hai to jaldi haro hum ne khana banana hai bhook lagi hai bengan ka bharta banana hai




LOL.....


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## MM_Haider

what a dropped catch


----------



## saiyan0321

4 finally and that too due to misfield the field set is stopping boundries


----------



## W.11

i feel we will go up from here, lala will come and play well


----------



## clmeta

If Pakistan bat carefully for five overs, they can win it. They can comeback from any situation.


----------



## Emmie

Thanks for the 4 dude... You gave those runs to us.


----------



## Imran Khan

India defense said:


> Malinga is fixed by Pakistani...



ISI worked


----------



## Devil Soul

i'm really enjoying this match...look more like a comedy show...lol


----------



## saiyan0321

69 runs from 48 balls


----------



## Imran Khan

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3468839 said:


> i feel we will go up from here, lala will come and play well



yaar in ko banany do kiyoon out ke plan rahy ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

4 more hafeez with the reverse sweep 34 from 34


----------



## Imran Khan

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Ye bandi kaisi lagi Imran Bhai ?



konsi wali yahaan to sary naar nazer rahy hain yaar


----------



## W.11

Imran Khan said:


> yaar in ko banany do kiyoon out ke plan rahy ho



hahahaha, dekh lo bhai, i think malinga dropped the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

SIX>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> JUST SIX


----------



## Bhai Zakir

This match looks like fixed.


----------



## Huda

6666666666666666666666666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

oper oper le jao 100 se agy bana leen gay hum


----------



## Husnainshah

DO T deliveries are LETHAL at this stage.
Build P'ships, be it by singles or doubles. BUT BUILD A F'IN P'SHIP.


----------



## Devil Soul

got himself nearly out.....but SIX


----------



## saiyan0321

6666666 dropped man that was the most dangerous shot very dangerous 2 more inches and that was out


----------



## jatt+gutts

hafiz playing like one man army


----------



## laiqs@mi

spartacus@ bhai yeh pakistani hain kisi ka ahsan ziada deer nahi rakhty.


----------



## clmeta

yaar tum log hafeez ko kyun ulta seedha bol rahe the? Kitna sahi khel raha hai.


----------



## Imran Khan

huda said:


> 6666666666666666666666666666



first six of the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Imran Khan said:


> konsi wali yahaan to sary naar nazer rahy hain yaar



LOL....

Good one!


----------



## clmeta

running btw the wickets mein dono India aur Pakistan pathetic hain.


----------



## Devil Soul

good over for PAK 11 runs


----------



## Imran Khan

clmeta said:


> yaar tum log hafeez ko kyun ulta seedha bol rahe the? Kitna sahi khel raha hai.



hamara opinion he ball per change hota hai dil per mat lo yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

That drop is costing sri lanka dearly...


----------



## saiyan0321

12 from the over nice 57 from 42 the difference dissappears slowly just dont lose wickets and dont play rash only 15 runs difference


----------



## Devil Soul

PAK need to stay @ crease,, runs will come INSHA'ALLAH

4444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## saiyan0321

mendis in 44 more by umer akmal

52 and 39!!!!!11


----------



## Imran Khan

444444444444444 chal bhi ab thora or zor laga do please hafeez bhai


----------



## W.11

laiqs@mi said:


> spartacus@ bhai yeh pakistani hain kisi ka ahsan ziada deer nahi rakhty.



mera tota bol pada hai


----------



## Devil Soul

52 from 39.............. come on PAK


----------



## SamranAli

Lenin said:


> Abhi pressure se sab players gir jayega



Tere maun me khaak.


----------



## trident2010

If they don't get too aggressive then chasing this target should not be a problem. Anything under 12 runs/over with 6 wickets in hand is not very difficult.


----------



## Imran Khan

yaar score mily gay bus ye tilk ker kheely thora sa or


----------



## clmeta

Game nicely poised. The team that under pressure is going to loose. The pressure is now on Sri Lanka.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

solid match hai janta dekh rahi hai....


----------



## Devil Soul

same stage SL was 91/2


----------



## laiqs@mi

yar mery net connection say to defence pk pay jaldi score pata chal raha hai lolz i am not watching at cricinfo. score lookin at defence pk lolzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## --,-'{@

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3468853 said:


> hahahaha, dekh lo bhai, i think malinga dropped the game




u said it!


----------



## saiyan0321

cmon guys the differce is not that much cmon


----------



## Imran Khan

go go go over 100 ker do meri jaan 10-20 ko dekh leen gay baad main


----------



## Devil Soul

Hafeez.... gone... stupid shot..


----------



## laiqs@mi

Gul hai na imran bhai. ye 10-15 k farq us k liye kuch nahi


----------



## Husnainshah

Oh F, Bad bounces cost Hafeez his wicket.


----------



## clmeta

big wicket for SL.


----------



## Devil Soul

that was really really STUPID shot....


----------



## saiyan0321

haffez stumped man that will hurt us 91 for 5 huge wicket now i am again unsure gul plz play good afridi for the love of GOD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## India defense

OUT............


----------



## Imran Khan

ohhh gya aik or


----------



## Husnainshah

HOW THE F IS THIS PITCH ACTING?


----------



## Devil Soul

Come on LALA..... play the same way u played in FINAL against SL>....... come on LALA


----------



## laiqs@mi

is chu*ya ko pata hai k us ke ball break karti hai b.c


----------



## Emmie

Thats the wicket for you, kept low.... Pathetic wicket, mender must have been high last night.


----------



## clmeta

Afridi six or nothing Afridi comes to bat.


----------



## Imran Khan

hafeez gya ab afridi ko bheego 2 ball khelny ke liye


----------



## saiyan0321

AFRIDI DO SOMETHING


----------



## jetti

have a ding dong, vital or churan chakli.. or have amna malik a happy ubl customer


----------



## Devil Soul

OUT................. 1st ball


----------



## clmeta

bowled. Six or nothing afridi goes.


----------



## Imran Khan

afridi aya hai peechy se real batsman ka faisla ho ga 5 mint main


----------



## Emmie

hahahahahha....


----------



## India defense

Afridi OUT............


----------



## saiyan0321

out afridi out like an idiot


----------



## jetti

did somthing ... afridi


----------



## Devil Soul

*........................FIXED.....................*


----------



## jetti

i am sooooo. happy


----------



## Durrak

huda said:


> imran nazir gone



Mam please aap match mat dekhain....


----------



## Imran Khan

clmeta said:


> bowled. Six or nothing afridi goes.



he is only one player on earth which out in smae style 20 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

afridi bhi out
!!!!!!!111
gaye hum
lol


----------



## Devil Soul

HATTRICK BALL..........


----------



## trident2010

Why they still keep playing Afridi. You guys need to find some decent replacment for him ..


----------



## saiyan0321

thanks afridi for padding up dammit i miss razzaq gul plz play a cameo


----------



## shining eyes

Afridi = White Elephant!!
Is this the 2nd or the 3rd time in this tournament on the golden duck for the old man?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Ab gayi team.


----------



## laiqs@mi

han ye to jab say paida howa yahi style hai out hony ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

This Tanvir guy is also a pinch hitter. Hope he gives strike to Umar


----------



## saiyan0321

herath on hatrick hatrick failed tanvir


----------



## --,-'{@

what a ducktard this guy fulke hitter is


----------



## Huda

Ak-47A said:


> Mam please aap match mat dekhain....



 may jab match dekhti hn pakistan har q jata hai


----------



## Devil Soul

49 from 33............................... 2 six 2 four kee game hai...........................
Sohail will b the MAN


----------



## Imran Khan

lolz at game


----------



## jatt+gutts

afridi tah moot gaya.. hun ah tanveer singh kuch kar javay


----------



## Devil Soul

We can still get the score ... if we use brains....


----------



## saiyan0321

49 from 32 the gap will go on hafeez should have played like there is no else batsmen and why not send gul


----------



## Husnainshah

Now I, for one, don't expect Umar Gul to fire everyday.
I guess Sri Lanka is through to Final. Wish they prove me wrong though.


----------



## shining eyes

We lost it guys!! These is no Gull for everytime!
Its an honour to reach semis of all T20 world cups.
Good luck for Srilanka 
and FU Rod Tucker!!


----------



## Imran Khan

wo gya afridi


----------



## clmeta

No matter who wins, this game is very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Devil Soul

missing RAZZAQ....... 

btw isnt it batter to be disappointed today than after FINAL????


----------



## laiqs@mi

i was saying this right from the start pakistan is badly missing Abdul Razzaq at this stage.


----------



## saiyan0321

its over yaar not happening


----------



## Imran Khan

Devil Soul said:


> missing RAZZAQ.......
> 
> btw isnt it batter to be disappointed today than after FINAL????



yaar so sad na afridi ko doctor ne jawab nhi diya abhi tak?


----------



## clmeta

Yaar ye Malinga bahut mahaan fielder hai. Isko Bhagwan ne fursat se banaya tha LOL.


----------



## W.11

ill like to shoot my tota now


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444444444444
come on UMAR


----------



## Imran Khan

laiqs@mi said:


> i was saying this right from the start pakistan is badly missing Abdul Razzaq at this stage.



us ki izat bach gai warna wo kya teer mar leta


----------



## Devil Soul

44444444444444444444444444444
come on UMAR


----------



## Huda

41 runs from 26 balls


----------



## saiyan0321

4 if gul was there we could have done things better


----------



## pk_baloch

koi baat naee cool ho jao


----------



## Imran Khan

444444444444444444444 zinda hai akmal zinda hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ajtr

Meri support aaj kisi ko nahi except for reds....Mao................









Jai ho Mao.........................


----------



## Che Guevara

Boom Boom is in Pakistan team because of its 100 against India i 30+ ball..tells you you that no matter how you play,just play good against India even once you will be in pakistan team forever...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

Malinga's over will be the key decider for this match.


----------



## --,-'{@

huda said:


> may jab match dekhti hn pakistan har q jata hai



kya aap (AjTr) Ajad troll ki bhen ho ?


----------



## Imran Khan

100 ho gya baki 40


----------



## saiyan0321

4 overs to go if umer bats we have a chance warna pia


----------



## pk_baloch

koi baat naee ,cool ho jao..


----------



## Husnainshah

Still 4 over left and some 40 runs are required. We just need 1 good over and A F'IN PARTNERSHIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

Boom Boom bubble Gum..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

match ke baad milte hain mithai ke liye.............


----------



## Devil Soul

aur PAK 15 runs say match har gaya


----------



## clmeta

Afridi dimag se paidal hai. Aajkal Sehwag bhi usi raste pe chal chuka hai.


Imran Khan said:


> yaar so sad na afridi ko doctor ne jawab nhi diya abhi tak?



4444444444


----------



## Devil Soul

4444444444444444444444444444................... Tanvir


----------



## Imran Khan

huda said:


> may jab match dekhti hn pakistan har q jata hai



yaar koi in ke gher main loadshedding kara do 1 ghanty ke liye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

4 more tanvir playing dangerously but play it


----------



## Durrak

huda said:


> may jab match dekhti hn pakistan har q jata hai



T0u please sister mat daikha karain na...


----------



## pk_baloch

ajtr said:


> match ke baad milte hain mithai ke liye.............



mithai kis liye srilanka aur pakistan??


----------



## SamranAli

I just can say Afridi should be KICKED OUT
of the team now, izzat raas nahi he
isy :/ :/ foolish people ranting boom boom. Enough..


----------



## Imran Khan

lolz abhi umeed baki hai 35 runs ki sanam


----------



## Devil Soul

Sohail Tanvir can bat.... chal oo kaka .... six mar...


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Sri Lanka is playing as if its 100% fix 

Just doing drama to save their skin in home pitch


----------



## Devil Soul

Umar AKmal arguing with Umpires...lol


----------



## clmeta

3 dott balls


----------



## --,-'{@

WTF just happened ? dressing room sent message ? maal pohuch gaya chalo abb araam se haar jao lol ?


----------



## jetti

boom boom chingum


----------



## Imran Khan

Bhai Zakir said:


> Sri Lanka is playing as if its 100% fix
> 
> Just doing drama to save their skin in home pitch



typical indian hate apni team ko aysy fix kara dety na


----------



## --,-'{@

SamranAli said:


> I just can say Afridi should be KICKED OUT
> of the team now, izzat raas nahi he
> isy :/ :/ foolish people ranting boom boom. Enough..



BOOM BOOM BOOM fusaddi


----------



## Imran Khan

-- said:


> WTF just happened ? dressing room sent message ? maal pohuch gaya chalo abb araam se haar jao lol ?



4 khookha maal bhega hai ISI ne sab ko aik petti mily gee


----------



## saiyan0321

32 from 18 we need more hits


----------



## clmeta

match slightly in SL's favour but one six will tilt it in Pakistan's favour. Very delicately balanced.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Catches being drooped, easy boundaries with loose fielding and wide balls are telling the truth.


----------



## Devil Soul

Fix hai Bhai Fix hai.... koi shak hai???


----------



## Imran Khan

lolz crick info stuck here please scores mate ?


----------



## clmeta

spinner is a blunder now.

poora drama ho raha hai.


----------



## Imran Khan

in this over 2 boundaries can solve the issue


----------



## Al-zakir

Either few 4 and 6 now or never.


----------



## Devil Soul

crowd is soooo nervous...lol


----------



## --,-'{@

clmeta said:


> Afridi dimag se paidal hai. Aajkal Sehwag bhi usi raste pe chal chuka hai.
> 
> 
> 4444444444



dont compare fluke with class batsman. to clarify ur misconceptions afridi = fluke


----------



## Imran Khan

not doubles mama shot mar choky chaky ab


----------



## Devil Soul

and Tanvir .... gone................
GULLY comes in


----------



## India defense

OUT............


----------



## clmeta

Tanvir did the blunder.


----------



## Huda

out........


----------



## --,-'{@

goneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## saiyan0321

out well atleast gul can come come on gul hit it big


----------



## trident2010

Pakistan can never chase any score .. grrr


----------



## jatt+gutts

yaar sardara day naam valla munda tanvir sardara da naah mitti vich mila k chala gaya. outttt


----------



## Imran Khan

wo gya umer gul ko bheg yaaar


----------



## jetti

churan chakni


----------



## isro2222

Umar akmal can do it.... Sohail too is good hitter.... However afridi dissapointed yet again.... Btw just now sohail got out....


----------



## Devil Soul

Can Gul do it again????


----------



## Imran Khan

jatt+gutts said:


> yaar sardara day naam valla munda tanvir sardara da naah mitti vich mila k chala gaya. outttt



asli sardaar jo jhak maar ayee wo yad nhi ?


----------



## jatt+gutts

sardara vall naam rakh k koyeee sardar nahi bann janda


----------



## saiyan0321

> dont compare fluke with class batsman. to clarify ur misconceptions afridi = fluke



did you see him in southafrica get him back or he will definetly become afridi


----------



## Hyde

Jeetay ga bhai jeetay ga - *Pakistan* jeetay ga!!!

Jeetay ga bhai jeetay ga - *Pakistan* jeetay ga!!!

Insha'Allah
-----

Don't lose your heart friends, we are going to win it Insha'Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Devil Soul said:


> Can Gul do it again????



if he do it once more we will give him sitara e juraat


----------



## MM_Haider

*welcome back home team pakistan .... except arfidi...*


----------



## clmeta

Dude I'm saying Sehwag usi raste pe chal pada hai. He is not playing sensible these days. He has the class but has lost the mind.


-- said:


> dont compare fluke with class batsman. to clarify ur misconceptions afridi = fluke


----------



## saiyan0321

27 from 12 we need sixes yaar no more doubles


----------



## Imran Khan

jatt+gutts said:


> sardara vall naam rakh k koyeee sardar nahi bann janda



haan humy apna joke nhi banwana


----------



## jetti

why are the pak fans praying so seriously.. 
pakistanis have made religion an obsession


----------



## laiqs@mi

is k pass to class bhe nahi is nay kabhi school main class nahi attend ke to cricket main kahan class aye ge


----------



## Devil Soul

27 from 12............... come on U Akmal......


----------



## Imran Khan

umer gul ne 2 balls miss ker di lo gee


----------



## clmeta

Shot selection has been questionable.

is it out guys?


----------



## Devil Soul

Gully runout..........Malinga tried his best ... he is not out..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

afridi is good but too much expectations from him. and people ignore his bowling abilities.


----------



## clmeta

Malinga bahut bada dhakkan fielder hai. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

missing razzaq.


----------



## RazPaK

jetti said:


> why are the pak fans praying so seriously..
> pakistanis have made religion an obsession





.....Umad?


----------



## clmeta

Actually he is a good bowler. Much more useful bowler than a batsman.


jatt+gutts said:


> afridi is good but too much expectations from him. and people ignore his bowling abilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Jeetay ga bhai jeetay ga - Sir Lanka jeetay ga 

just kidding - but Pakistani team only plays well when they are under pressure and the fans are swearing at them.. no idea why but it's not their day I reckon... curse them and you might still have a chance?


----------



## Devil Soul

this comedy show...... dam it..... full of errors from both sides...


----------



## Husnainshah

Very clever bowling by Malinga. Like I said he's not the guy to hit. 26 off 10?
I don't think so.


----------



## laiqs@mi

goooood wicket bacha raha hai akmal next end par chala gaya

har lay jaye ga wicket apni


----------



## SamranAli

@indian members aur sunao dhoni ka kya haal. Koi seva ki na us ki?


----------



## Imran Khan

10 pr 26 kon banay ga ?


----------



## clmeta

SL has won the game now.


----------



## ajtr




----------



## Myth_buster_1

guys i carry the news from the future. Pak will lose.


----------



## Imran Khan

chalo yaar choro hamara kya chalo khana banaty hai criket fazool kam hai .


----------



## jatt+gutts

malinga nay paisay khayey ya.


----------



## walwal

abe apne members ka khayal rakh


----------



## Devil Soul

i'm telling u guys..... PAK lost will be by 15 runs


----------



## saiyan0321

25 from 8 not happening guys


----------



## India defense

I am saying it again...Malinga is fixed......he is trying his best to loose the match....


----------



## ajtr

koi 6 chakkay maro.............................


----------



## clmeta

Dhoni ka bura haal hai. Charo taraf se gaaliyan pad rahi hain. But yaar uski galti nahin hai. 


SamranAli said:


> @indian members aur sunao dhoni ka kya haal. Koi seva ki na us ki?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## --,-'{@

clmeta said:


> Dude I'm saying Sehwag usi raste pe chal pada hai. He is not playing sensible these days. He has the class but has lost the mind.



wo toh form ki baat hai yaar. koi nai sehwag is sehwag. baki sab chu hai, he takes risk sensibly not like boom booom phuss who has got bakrey ka dimag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jetti

RazPaK said:


> .....Umad?



whats umad? pakistani prayer?


----------



## Imran Khan

ajtr said:


>



tumhari support a gai hum samajh gay haar pakki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Husnainshah

HIT A SIX OFF MALINGA'S LAST 2 DELIVERIES. AND IT'S DO OR DIE IN THE LAST OVER.
vERY TOUGH THOUGH. I'VEE LOST HOPE.


----------



## ajtr

comeon..............................................6 sixes....................


----------



## Sher_E_Punjab

*Good bye pakistan 
India out of world cup 
Pakistan out of world cup

India thrashed Pakistan  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India defense

ajtr said:


> koi 6 chakkay maro.............................



Yuvraj to ghar gaya....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

arey shukar hai yahan koi kohly nahi hai warna nak kat jati


----------



## Al-zakir

Dman yaar, damn


----------



## Kasim

*jitega bahiee jitega srilanka jitega !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ajtr

Imran Khan said:


> tumhari support a gai hum samajh gay haar pakki


itti manhoos nahi hoon...........


----------



## trident2010

Agar Pakistan jeeta to Malinga man of the match


----------



## Imran Khan

4 chaaky mar bhi


----------



## saiyan0321

23 from 6 next to impossible


----------



## walwal

23 from 6. kya khayaal hai bhaiyon ?


----------



## India defense

23 run in last over.....can it be done or they will go home 3rd time from Semi


----------



## Imran Khan

ajtr said:


> itti manhoos nahi hoon...........



i know is se ziada ho ap


----------



## Devil Soul

Mahela is upset with Malinga.... lol 
" u did not share the money with us""


----------



## ajtr

can do it just six 4s....comeon...........................


----------



## Huda

ajtr said:


> comeon..............................................6 sixes....................



ap ye bolo SL in ko ghr bejho jaldi plz


----------



## Imran Khan

yaar braber ker do super over main dkhi jay gee


----------



## walwal

Its over ! Almost !!!


----------



## trident2010

Bhai yeh kaisi batting chal rahi hai .. Itni to naak mat katao yaar


----------



## jatt+gutts

now pakistan need jatt guy yuvraj to hit six sixes to win them match.


----------



## jetti

HAHAHAHAHA.. 23 5 . PIA


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

23 runs needed.......Anything can happen


----------



## forcetrip

Goodluck Australia.. Goodnight chokers..


----------



## ajtr

Imran Khan said:


> i know is se ziada ho ap


kaise dada ji ho poti ko manhoos kahate ho......


----------



## Kasim

walwal said:


> 23 from 6. kya khayaal hai bhaiyon ?




srilanka MALAMAL


----------



## Devil Soul

ohooooo Akaml misses a SIX..................... its over...... 23 from 4... no chance


----------



## AnkurPandey



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak




----------



## India defense

23 from 4.....ticket kataa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

wo gaiiiiiiiiii hamari teammmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Well done Srilanka 
Congrats!!!
You really deserved it today.


----------



## lightoftruth

*pakistan out of the tournament*


----------



## Kasim

no run 1 ball


----------



## jetti

cmon. alah only yu can do it


----------



## Devil Soul

SL goes in Final...... Congrats to them.....Well played Malinga


----------



## --,-'{@

Sher_E_Punjab said:


> *Good bye pakistan
> India out of world cup
> Pakistan out of world cup
> 
> India thrashed Pakistan  *



atleast we reached semis unlike India. tommorows headlines in pak pak newsnpaper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

chalo bhai acche se haare ..


----------



## Kasim

no run 2 ball


----------



## jatt+gutts

now pakistanis will say cricket is not their national sports. national sports is hockey n they dont care... hahhahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

we lost srilanka nplayed better good play lankans hope you win the cup


----------



## walwal

The party is on in Sinhalese camp


----------



## Indian Tiger

Congrats to Srilanka!!!


----------



## Pak47

sl wins 

m2s


----------



## jetti

YAY.. Pak is out outoutoutoutoutotut


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Congrats to Sri Lanka.


----------



## Kasim

3 rd ball 1 run


----------



## India defense

Pakistan ka Ticket kat gyaa....


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Pakistan out of tournament too.......

Bus wapus aa jao humari trha agli Flight se...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ameer219

Sorry but here is where I want to vent all my anger.


**** YOU AFRIDI! You piss me off damn badly!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trisonics

Devil Soul said:


> ohooooo Akaml misses a SIX..................... its over...... 23 from 4... no chance



*Runrate does not win all matches* 

Pakistan remains a team that chokes in a pressure situation. Hallmark of a very weak team indeed.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Jeetega bhai jeetaga Sri Lanka jeetega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kasim

4th ball 1 run


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Congrats SriLanka ........


----------



## SpArK

*Congrats to Srilanka.

Also.... congrats to all Photoshopped pics posting warriors.*

Welcome aboard PIA...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Don Jaguar

saiyan0321 said:


> we lost srilanka nplayed better good play lankans hope you win the cup



I am on australian side now.


----------



## Devil Soul

AnkurPandey said:


>



Those were ur expression when u lost ur spot in Semi .. we are

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

*i'm really disappointed....................*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Imran Khan said:


> wo gaiiiiiiiiii hamari teammmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Superlike that sense of humour and perfect timing !


----------



## India defense

Koi to 17 maro 1 ball me


----------



## AnkurPandey



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz




----------



## Bhai Zakir

Congratulations Sri Lanka


----------



## Imran Khan

*chalo yaar thread band kero indians bla bla kary gay or main chala benngan banany kitchen main * over and all

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

aye.........PIA intezaar ker rahi hai Colombo mai...


Haar gyeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Devil Soul

so SL win by 17 runs..... well played .... Congrats to the winning team....


----------



## Phoenix89

Why this Kolavery Di !!!!

Song also playing in the stadium, Srilankans Singing the song loudly.....India's Softpower on display

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

how many runs in last 12 balls..?? I smell something fishy...


----------



## Kasim

*SRILANKA* 

RAVAN IS BETTER THAN AURANGZEB


----------



## Paan Singh

Lo ji ....i hope now india bashers will keep quite  ..

bot naach gana hogya


----------



## Sher_E_Punjab

Pakistani batsmen ko India Bhej do coaching le lenge

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnkurPandey




----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Who ever wanted Razaq and Asad out were enemy of Pakistani cricket plus , Plus Kamran Akmal and Waseem meeting mean bookies way in , every one know who is supporting Waseem in India (bookies)


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Imran Khan said:


> chalo yaar thread band kero indians bla bla kary gay or main chala benngan banany kitchen main



Abhi to maja aya hai Bhaiii....Abhi kaha jaa rahe hoooooo??


----------



## saiyan0321

> atleast we reached semis unlike India. tommorows headlines in pak pak newsnpaper



bhaiya hum obsessed nahi hai apkay newspapers ki tarah jo kehtay hai atleast india beat pakistan n well we atleast rechead the semis all the times man what a match lankans came back from such a commanding position


----------



## Don Jaguar

*Cricket is a waste of time.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## walwal

Trisonics said:


> *Runrate does not win all matches*
> 
> Pakistan remains a team that chokes in a pressure situation. Hallmark of a very weak team indeed.



Well said ! Stop relying on RR, believe in talent


----------



## trident2010

Itni buri tarah to nahi haarna tha Pakistani bhaio ..

Ladko ko batting practice karwao acche se


----------



## laiqs@mi

lolzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## --,-'{@

walwal said:


> Superlike that sense of humour and perfect timing !



chacha is always loaded for the occasions


----------



## Kasim

*
SRILANKA WON *


----------



## walwal

Don Jaguar said:


> *Cricket is a waste of time.*



Sour grapes


----------



## jetti

PIA - Please Inform Allah

AI - Already Informed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats Srilanka, I am happy that Srilanka won. Well played


----------



## scorpionx

Congrats Srilanka and bad luck Pakistan. When India got out of the tournament we felt the same you are feeling now.


Imran Khan said:


> chalo yaar thread band kero indians bla bla kary gay or main chala benngan banany kitchen main over and all



Kiyun Sahib? India out hone par Tum masti kar sakte ho, hum nehi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## laiqs@mi

all is well

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

******* ****


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congratulations to Sri Lankan team


----------



## India defense

Colombo Airport par wait kar raha hu... Aa jao Loosers


----------



## Kasim

*PAKISTAN GONE*

tukke ke sipahi hamesha nahi jitate


----------



## Edevelop

At least we made to the Semis 4 times in a row! Better luck next time Pakistan.


----------



## laiqs@mi

we are not feeling bad. you won the match and you were out we looooooooooooooooooooooooose and out so there is big defference


----------



## Devil Soul

to all indian trolls.... who played semi final & who is already in mumbai??????


----------



## ajtr

*Mark my word Pindi wale indian soil se champions trophy utha ke le jayenge.......................*


----------



## saiyan0321

good play afridi for the love of GOD retire or get your form back razzaq should have played well atleast we reached the semis 2014 will be our year yeah


----------



## Lenin

Why this Kolaveri di?


----------



## laiqs@mi

oye in becharo ko itny achy airplanes kahan milty hain ...........


----------



## W.11

every time srilanka goes to the final, its like a fodder for the another finalist team 

so i really think aussies will lift the cup this time, im very certain


----------



## Husnainshah

lOVELY EFFORT BY TEAM SRI LANKA. HONESTLY, I'M NOT THAT DISAPPINTED.
AND REAT RESPECTS TO AKMAL WHO PT OFF HIS HELMET AND DIDN'T CARE FOR ANY INJURY FOR PAK'S SAKE. THAT'S THE SPIRIT, MY MAN. BRAVO!

CONGRATS, SRI LANKANS, YA DESERVE IT.
AND NICE EFFORT PAKISTAN. BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

They deserved to win. Actually whenever they are on home turf Sri Lanka is deadly.


----------



## Bhai Zakir

Mazaa aa gaya.........


----------



## A.Rafay

*It all because of Afridi the muther sucker outter ******* alien Afridi*


----------



## Safriz

It was one of the most difficult pitches...
Add that to srilanka playing on home ground and Afridi having her periods...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Guls last over


----------



## humanfirst

WTF....They are playing ..WHY THIS KOLAVERI DI.....
In stadium...Well played lanka...You deserved the win..


----------



## laiqs@mi




----------



## Arav_Rana

The good thing that the South Africans did to Pakistan is that they made Umar Gul feel that he is a proper batsman, so he was there trying to win the game on his own wasting the balls!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## --,-'{@

BC MC hum sab chuti@ hey jo cricket dekhtey hai, ye humari majbooori hai, q ki humari koi pechaan nai iske alawa ( im talking abt pak)


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Hahaha...

Ye kya hai yaar? Ek din to tum Australia ko haratey ho buri trha...aur wahi dusrey din 140 bhi nahi bantey wo bhi srilanka k samney??

Match fix tha ye...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

AnkurPandey said:


>



Second time ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kasim

ajtr said:


> *Mark my word Pindi wale indian soil se champions trophy utha ke le jayenge.......................*




*HATHI GAYA LEKIN PUNCH ABHI BAKI HAI*


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Oh main kya ji ... Sri Lanka jeet gaya .








Looks like Pakistanis were missing home too much .


----------



## ajtr




----------



## Imran Khan

*hamary sath dhoka hoa hai umpaire mily hoy thy .ye beimaani hai hum nhi manty aysy game ko *


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Afridi Zindabad........


----------



## AnkurPandey



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Kasim said:


> *PAKISTAN GONE*
> 
> *tukke ke sipahi hamesha nahi jitate*



Why do you drag Indian soldiers into a cricket thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher_E_Punjab

Afridi ko loose motions lage rehte hai Kya? Badi jaldi Aata hai aur badi jaldi chala jata hai!


----------



## Don Jaguar

Match is over please close this thread.


----------



## jatt+gutts

ajtr said:


> *Mark my word Pindi wale indian soil se champions trophy utha ke le jayenge.......................*



peendi vallo ko hum teendi naah uthanay day..champions troophy toh door kee baat hai


----------



## Myth_buster_1

Sher_E_Punjab said:


> *Good bye pakistan
> India out of world cup
> Pakistan out of world cup
> 
> India thrashed Pakistan  *



India can only win fixed matches over Pakistan. if that makes you happy


----------



## AnkurPandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamranAli

one thing that our media didnt attack the team like india did.


----------



## Imran Khan

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Hahaha...
> 
> Ye kya hai yaar? Ek din to tum Australia ko haratey ho buri trha...aur wahi dusrey din 140 bhi nahi bantey wo bhi srilanka k samney??
> 
> Match fix tha ye...



haan haan pata hai fix tha ajkal karki chal rahi hai pesy chayee humy thory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Don Jaguar said:


> Match is over please close this thread.



Thats bad.. Its hardly 10 mins..since match is over.


----------



## A.Rafay

End of Afridi i hate him, Raqqaz ko na khilane ka ye nateeja hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

I wish Australia win, the team which put water on Indian chance to final

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## --,-'{@

Sher_E_Punjab said:


> Pakistani batsmen ko India Bhej do coaching le lenge



uskey badle wo humko kya sikhayengay ? daid foot ka no ball dalna ?


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AnkurPandey




----------



## ajtr

A.Rafay said:


> *It all because of Afridi the muther sucker outter ******* alien Afridi*


oye afridi ko gali di to zameen ke 6 feet neeche gaad doongi..........


----------



## saiyan0321

this is what happens when afridi makes zero kamran does nothing and shoib reads the wrong ball the top order gave a very good start imran gave a start but the middle order just fell apart hafeez looked in good nick but after that it was all over we need to work on this and especially afridi bcz if he cant bat then he should go bcz we have another spinner raza we dont need him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher_E_Punjab

Lankans playing why this kolaveri di buri tarah Utaar rahe hai


----------



## --,-'{@

SpArK said:


> Thats bad.. Its hardly 10 mins..since match is over.



the PARTY shoulld go on and on and on an don and on and on X infinity


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

And the man of the match goes to ... 

BOOM BOOM


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

TeriShirtDaButton said:


>



LMAO..........


----------



## hembo

Well done Srilanka & Best of luck for the final!!

Hard luck Pakistan, well done reaching the Semis. Guess today wasn't your day..


----------



## A.Rafay

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....0x480/261902_310402899066739_1534596799_n.jpg


----------



## AnkurPandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Indians reaction ---> BEGANI SHADI MEIN ABDULLAH DEEWANA" ...lol*


----------



## Phoenix89

Safriz said:


> It was one of the most difficult pitches...
> Add that to srilanka playing on home ground and Afridi having her periods...




Hahhaaaa Lolzz

Cheers mate


----------



## prabhakar

who fixed the match ?


----------



## blood

well played srilanka , congrats ....and i think pakistan will not be able to win a gali match till they replace afridi


----------



## Kasim

Windjammer said:


> Why do you drag Indian soldiers into a cricket thread.



*Hare Hare Tumhare* hai.......


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Devil Soul said:


> to all indian trolls.... who played semi final & who is already in mumbai??????



Let them cry they didn't even make it to semis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense

Pakistani Crashed out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Sher_E_Punjab said:


> Afridi ko loose motions lage rehte hai Kya? Badi jaldi Aata hai aur badi jaldi chala jata hai!



May be he thought he was in India......you know open field defecation.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

WHERE IS this guy ?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Supply&Demand

*Yay Yay Sri Lanka Sri Lanka!!!!*


----------



## saiyan0321

> uskey badle wo humko kya sikhayengay ? daid foot ka no ball dalna ?



no how to bowl death yorkers


----------



## jatt+gutts

maza aah gaya pakistaniyo ko rotay dekh kar.. ab sri lankans ke final may australia ya windies buri tarah pitayee karay toh aur maza aye.


----------



## Imran Khan

india jeet gya hai kya aaj ?


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Who ever wanted Razaq and Asad out were enemy of Pakistani cricket plus , Plus Kamran Akmal and Waseem meeting mean bookies way in , every one know who is supporting Waseem in India (bookies) 

Gul Lat over 

Australia will be the camps , the team Indians love the most


----------



## Devil Soul

We lost the Semi & u won the match is was a LOSS>...


----------



## W.11

pakistan team has been really impressive, because we actually played with 3-4 players, i dont count shoaib malik, kamran akmal, imran nazir, sohail tanvir, umar gul, shahid afridi as players because they didnt contribute anything, the way we have kept good players like asad shafiq, junaid khan, ahmed shahzaad and hammad azam, we didnt even deserve to get to the next round 


i hope hafeez gets axed for his poor selection of players and poor captaincy


----------



## AnkurPandey



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## India defense

prabhakar said:


> who fixed the match ?



Only one match was fixed...Pakistan vs Australia...It was very strange match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Devil Soul said:


> *Indians reaction ---> BEGANI SHADI MEIN ABDULLAH DEEWANA" ...lol*


Shaadi begaani kaise huyee..............aur indians abdullah kaise huye...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

AnkurPandey said:


>



Looks like some malnourished Indian toddler is that yours by any chance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kasim

Imran Khan said:


> india jeet gya hai kya aaj ?



nahi *PAKISTAN HARA HAI
*


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Imran Khan said:


> india jeet gya hai kya aaj ?



Haan...,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## humanfirst

Devil Soul said:


> *Indians reaction ---> BEGANI SHADI MEIN ABDULLAH DEEWANA" ...lol*



DO YOU REMEMBER THE INDIA-AUSTRALIA MATCH THREAD...?
DO YOU REMEMBER THE INDIA-SA MATCH THREAD...?


DONT CRY NOW....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

jatt+gutts said:


> maza aah gaya pakistaniyo ko rotay dekh kar.. ab sri lankans ke final may australia ya windies buri tarah pitayee karay toh aur maza aye.



pakistani nhi roy ajj bhi ye roty hain dekh lo


----------



## F.O.X

The Last Over Costed Us the Match , 

But Still , Good game , This just wasn't our day.

Well Played by Pakistan & SriLanka , SriLanka were just better then us today .

In This Game You Win Some you Loose Some , Well Done Pakistan , We guys did Well , Come back Home with your heads Held high. you did Us Proud.


----------



## A.Rafay

*Any ways hum ny semi final tou khela... Pakistan Zindabad &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;*


----------



## Lenin

Agli bar Pak players ko pressure ki golia khilakehi maidan mai utarna...


----------



## Android

My all hatredness for sri lanka has somehow vanished completely


----------



## India defense

AnkurPandey said:


>



Classic....................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Supply&Demand

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Let them cry they didn't even make it to semis



But we Spanked some team in Super 8's!!



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Let them cry they didn't even make it to semis



But we Spanked some team in Super 8's!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RiazHaq

Pak batting failed yet again...it's a pattern. Bowlers do well but the batsmen disappoint.


----------



## SpArK

HOwZat!! SAeen ki Hopes Bhi gone
HoWzat!! SAeen ki TEam Bhi Gone
Howzat !!sAeen k Fans bhi gone
Howzat!! HUm jaayengi abhi SAeen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Paan Singh

@indians 


Its time to pay back  

:sniper

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scorpionx

Imran Khan said:


> india jeet gya hai kya aaj ?



jaise tum jeete the Ind SA match mein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prabhakar

jaane do yaaroin .. let them first abuse their players...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kasim

Devil Soul said:


> *Indians reaction ---> BEGANI SHADI MEIN ABDULLAH DEEWANA" ...lol*





*
Are SHADI BARBADI HAI DEEWANE*


----------



## saiyan0321

why are indians soo happy cmon we reached the semis its good guys we played chasing was always a tough task with such a brittle middle order and that wrong decision hurt us but never the less some players need to own up especially afridi


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Lets Dance.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indian Tiger

Tomorrow, I support the WI against Aussie... Hoping that, Ga(y)le power will thwart the aussie.

Tomorrow, I support the WI against Aussie... Hoping that, Ga(y)le power will thwart the aussie.


----------



## Husnainshah

NEVERMIND, THE CHAMPIONS SHALL STRIKE AGAIN. 
iNDIANS ARE GONNA EAT US RAW TONIGHT, AREN'T THEY?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

ye sub indians phele kahan the 

, holysaturn, ameer219, Supply&Demand, Gin ka Pakistan, isro2222, culivert, AnnoyingOrange, Kasim, nuclearpak, jatt+gutts, scorpionx, lightoftruth, alibaz, saiyan0321, hembo, arav, Neuro, Md Usman, Blitzkrieg, India defense, roach, Abu Zolfiqar, A.Rafay, laiqs@mi, Husnainshah, humanfirst, Sher_E_Punjab, blood, Phoenix89, prabhakar, SamranAli, AnkurPandey, Voldemort, &#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n, Don Jaguar, Indian Tiger, Che Guevara, Ajaxpaul, nick_indian, Lenin, --,-'{@, F.O.X, Grindel, Myth_buster_1, trident2010, hankau62, Al-zakir, , Bhai Zakir, karan.1970, jetti, Jarha, /dev/null, Trisonics, Pak47, clmeta, MM_Haider


----------



## India defense

A.Rafay said:


> *Any ways hum ny semi final tou khela... Pakistan Zindabad &#9829; &#9829; &#9829;*



Bahot sara Semi khel liya....Jeeto ge kab

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CrazyTycoon

[:::~Spartacus~:::];3469299 said:


> pakistan team has been really impressive, because we actually played with 3-4 players, i dont count shoaib malik, kamran akmal, imran nazir, sohail tanvir, umar gul, shahid afridi as players because they didnt contribute anything, the way we have kept good players like asad shafiq, junaid khan, ahmed shahzaad and hammad azam, we didnt even deserve to get to the next round
> 
> 
> i hope hafeez gets axed for his poor selection of players and poor captaincy



Lol. No that means they just played extremely sh*t. I don't have any sympathy for the team.

Hopefully this is a wake up call for the Pakistani selectors although I doubt it. Expect Kami and Afridi to play for Pakistan for the next 5 years.  

Tried and tested, but still always selected is the norm in Pakistan, always will be.


----------



## Devil Soul

humanfirst said:


> DO YOU REMEMBER THE INDIA-AUSTRALIA MATCH THREAD...?
> DO YOU REMEMBER THE INDIA-SA MATCH THREAD...?
> 
> 
> DONT CRY NOW....



Who is crying Kid????
We are the only team to play 4 semi finals in 4 wc... and u indians on the other hand......LOOSER....


----------



## Android

170 users browsing this thread(69 members and 101 guests)


----------



## saiyan0321

> But we Spanked some team in Super 8's!!



man just goes to show obsesion atleast we reached the semi finals and we played good the middle order collapsed but still our bowling was good and the openers worked well afridi shoib and kamran need to own up kamran has really dissapointed he should have been sent to bat lower umer looked in better nick not playing razzaq got us down simple as that


----------



## Sher_E_Punjab

Windjammer said:


> May be he thought he was in India......you know open field defecation.



@your sense of humor,take it easy I know you are sad


----------



## pk_baloch

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> WHERE IS this guy ?????????



hahahhahahah funny


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

pk_baloch said:


> yr sub indians phele kahan the
> 
> , holysaturn, ameer219, Supply&Demand, Gin ka Pakistan, isro2222, culivert, AnnoyingOrange, Kasim, nuclearpak, jatt+gutts, scorpionx, lightoftruth, alibaz, saiyan0321, hembo, arav, Neuro, Md Usman, Blitzkrieg, India defense, roach, Abu Zolfiqar, A.Rafay, laiqs@mi, Husnainshah, humanfirst, Sher_E_Punjab, blood, Phoenix89, prabhakar, SamranAli, AnkurPandey, Voldemort, &#7716;ashsh&#257;sh&#299;n, Don Jaguar, Indian Tiger, Che Guevara, Ajaxpaul, nick_indian, Lenin, --,-'{@, F.O.X, Grindel, Myth_buster_1, trident2010, hankau62, Al-zakir, , Bhai Zakir, karan.1970, jetti, Jarha, /dev/null, Trisonics, Pak47, clmeta, MM_Haider



Match deekh rahey they....Afridi Ki shandaar batting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth

he should be captain .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arav_Rana

from 1 FB Page

" Thisara Perera did it with the bat in the last over and Nuwan Kulasekara did it with the ball in the last over.......The CSK connection never ceases to go down. "


----------



## AnkurPandey



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan.1970

pakka fixed that yeh match.. Pakistani players sold out it seems.. Last 2 overs were like a test match...


----------



## alibaz

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> WHERE IS this



He is in Ranchi, after brutally thrashed by Media , ex players, public and media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## --,-'{@

Don Jaguar said:


> *Cricket is a waste of time.*



nowadays threres no real cricket left yaar seriously, i almost predict the scores and results eggzaktly. some pakistani had said that Indians will have the final laugh, and i was the only 1 who had thanked him, and im LAMOing now at their sorrow. what bitter rivalry among brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## Kasim

Devil Soul said:


> Who is crying Kid????
> We are the only team to play 4 semi finals in 4 wc... and u indians on the other hand......LOOSER....



*LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSER*


----------



## Phoenix89

Husnainshah said:


> NEVERMIND, THE CHAMPIONS SHALL STRIKE AGAIN.
> iNDIANS ARE GONNA EAT US RAW TONIGHT, AREN'T THEY?



Bhai teri team India aa rahi hai....We'll see who will strike!!!


----------



## Darth Vader

the difference Between Pak And INDIA Pak lost the match So bahir samj atii hai 
BUt INDIA jeet ke be bahir =)))


----------



## Paan Singh

@pakistanis


Remember what u did to us 

so kuch hak to banta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saiyan0321

> @your sense of humor,take it easy I know you are sad



height of obsession a new member troll just came to make fun of this buddy we are not sad we are dissapointed in afridi and kamran but we are happy we made it to the semis its still a big thing the problem of our brittle middle order still stays


----------



## Awesome

All in all an impressive game, dominated by great bowling.

Well done Pakistan, you did the most important thing, fought till the end and showed spirit. Hafeez has the respect of this team which will fight for him.

All in all an impressive game, dominated by great bowling.

Well done Pakistan, you did the most important thing, fought till the end and showed spirit. Hafeez has the respect of this team which will fight for him.


----------



## Safriz

karan.1970 said:


> pakka fixed that yeh match.. Pakistani players sold out it seems.. Last 2 overs were like a test match...



cant say that for malenga's over..He bowled clever...


----------



## India defense

Chalo ab PTV dekhate hai....badaa entertainment hogaa


----------



## humanfirst

Devil Soul said:


> Who is crying Kid????
> We are the only team to play 4 semi finals in 4 wc... and u indians on the other hand......LOOSER....



BRAGGING ABOUT PLAYING SEMI FINALS TO REIGNING CHAMPIONS OF ONE DAY CRICKET.....


----------



## blood

10 years later who is gonna even remember pak had reached the semi finals ...so all your effort is waste


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Shandaar Batting Karkey Maja aa gya.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Imran Khan said:


> pakistani nhi roy ajj bhi ye roty hain dekh lo




Cricket is their profession, passion and the game is also their breadwinner.

To not get emotional on all these will make people equivalent to emotionless zombies. 

Thats why u see people crying in athletics, football and all sports all around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

being put away in the store...for now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prabhakar



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AnkurPandey



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shree835

I would like to say that this match was fixed...No Question about it...coz this total was well getable ...even Bangladesh can make it easily...


----------



## karan.1970

has some one yet made a similar comment to that of the Pakistani hockey coach in Olympics??


----------



## saiyan0321

questions again afridi get back in form we have spinners if its just spin then you will be left out you must get your batting in order this is i forgot he got soo many ducks should have played shafiq then him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## Kasim

*Har gaye janab , Aaa jao Ghar wapas *


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Naraj ho kya Bhaiyoo ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jatt+gutts

ab sri lanks kee peetayee australia k hatho hogi. fir fun shun karagay. may chalda. nazara ah gaye.. pakistan tv: shokeeteen ka dil tooth gayah hai is haar k baadh. sawa teen roh paree hai


----------



## Awesome

This match was not fixed, Pakistanis fought hard. The Sri Lankan bowling was just too good.

Except for Jamshed's wicket all others were taken by great bowling.

Its always good to see Pak players fight hard, its a very uplifting sight.


----------



## India defense



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

atleast india maintained its 100% record against pakistan in the world cup , so on the whole india has gained more out of the tournament while pakistan as usual will be seen saying "we had nothing to gain, were just there but allah was not on our side"


----------



## saiyan0321

> 10 years later who is gonna even remember pak had reached the semi finals ...so all your effort is waste



10 nyears later when we will be reaching it for the 9th consecutive time thats when they will remember it man you indians are really obsessed seriously quit the obsession 

anyway good effort made mistakes lets take positives from this final i am sure we were a thousand times more devastated in 2010 semi final with australia i hope lankans win they deserve it


----------



## Kasim




----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Poor plannig..lack of temperement..no batsman can take single..blind hitter without looking at the conditions of pitches..why sri lankan played slowly even when they had wickets in hands


----------



## Devil Soul

AnkurPandey said:


>



Shame on u for using the picture of the families who are grieving the death of their love ones... sick mentality ....


----------



## mohamad_india

it was very good match. obviously the credit goes to lanka bowling department.


----------



## Windjammer

*
INDIANS HAVE MADE HEADLINES IN THE CRICKET. *

[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/81752657/[/video]


----------



## Safriz

we have to realize that Pakistan team has seen tough times for many years..
Mainly due to International bigoted Politics...
They didnt have much chance to play international cricket......yet they rise to semis


----------



## Indian Tiger

Devil Soul said:


> Who is crying Kid????
> We are the only team to play 4 semi finals in 4 wc... and u indians on the other hand......LOOSER....



Yeah,the only team to play 4 semi finals in 4 wc had never won a single match in WC against India in any format of the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Abdul razzaq was badly missed. He played good in last match. 

I think there is some internal politics which is keeping a match winner like AR away from games.


----------



## India defense




----------



## blood



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> atleast india maintained its 100% record against pakistan in the world cup , so on the whole india has gained more out of the tournament while pakistan as usual will be seen saying "we had nothing to gain, were just there but Allah was not on our side"



are you an idiot????? bcz we maintained our perfect record of reaching the semis of this tournament we have also been the most successful team in the tournament and we have been reaching the semi finals of all icc tournaments since 2007 w ehave kept a very good record but ofcourse YOU INDIAN TROLLS WHO DIDNT EVEN WATCH THIS MATCH ARE ABOUT TO PISS YOUR PANTS AT THE EXCITEMENT OF US GOING OUT OF THE SEMIS


----------



## Safriz

Devil Soul said:


> Shame on u for using the picture of the families who are grieving the death of their love ones... sick mentality ....



take it easy buddy......Nothing too serious here..
We made fun of them..they are returning the favour...Take fun as fun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## --,-'{@

Safriz said:


> cant say that for malenga's over..He bowled clever...



malinga is India's bunny,


----------



## Cyph3r

Bad luck really. Imran nazir's out was an accident, Nasir Jamshed was not out,mistake by umpire.Hafiz played well today but he should have stayed till the end. Abdur Razzak should have played today, Pakistan really needed an experienced finisher. if only Umar Akmal came earlier than shoaib malik & kamran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arav_Rana

chalo auchha hua,.. sab ka 1 din bach gaya warna final ka match bhi dekhna padta sab ko and saat me thread bhi chalate


----------



## Devil Soul

blood said:


> atleast india maintained its 100% record against pakistan in the world cup , so on the whole india has gained more out of the tournament while pakistan as usual will be seen saying "we had nothing to gain, were just there but allah was not on our side"



O'Really
We are the only team to play all Semi Finals of T20 WC... now go take a hike,,kid


----------



## Kasim




----------



## Gandhi G in da house




----------



## India defense



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

Safriz said:


> take it easy buddy......Nothing too serious here..
> We made fun of them..they are returning the favour...Take fun as fun



i got no prob with that, but fun should be with reality check....


----------



## RazPaK

Afridi baiman.


----------



## cyphercide

Pakistan snatched defeat from the jaws of victory. 140 from a slow pitch was very achievable if only Pakistanis learn to steady their nerves. Most of the Pakistani batsmen looked as if they were throwing their wickets away.


Let's keep it classy, My Indian bruvs. I know Pakistani members were nauseatingly obnoxious when we exited the tournament but we shouldn't lower ourselves to their level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

SpArK said:


> Abdul razzaq was badly missed. He played good in last match.
> 
> I think there is some internal politics which is keeping a match winner like AR away from games.



yes Razzaq should have played today...No idea why he was left out


----------



## Agent_47



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

SpArK said:


> HOwZat!! SAeen ki Hopes Bhi gone
> HoWzat!! SAeen ki TEam Bhi Gone
> Howzat !!sAeen k Fans bhi gone
> Howzat!! HUm jaayengi abhi SAeen





think tank banke bhi to sudhra nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

well now i want srilankans to win they are on fire and are looking very good


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Congrats to sri lanka..wish they win the title


----------



## Indian Tiger

Devil Soul said:


> O'Really
> We are the only team to play all Semi Finals of T20 WC... now go take a hike,,kid



We are the only team to beat you always in the WC!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kasim




----------



## mohamad_india

afridi ko batting coach bnana chahiye for pakistan,after his retirement. kya shots mara baap,ek ball tho mera pass ayatha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

saiyan0321 said:


> why are indians soo happy cmon we reached the semis its good guys we played chasing was always a tough task with such a brittle middle order and that wrong decision hurt us but never the less some players need to own up especially afridi



This was horrible chase..Even Zimbabwe can chase better than how u guys did today..Pakistan batting folded like they did during match against India...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AnkurPandey




----------



## tunguska



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Too much politics within the team.

Afridi refuses to preform, due to him not being captain.

Abdul Razzaq is not being allowed to play.


I mean for fucks sake Razzaq is a world class player.


----------



## Safriz

-- said:


> malinga is India's bunny,



He was called last night by Sunny Leone...
She promised she will let him use her pitch if he bowls well against Pakistan


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

I already said that in the absence of Abdur razzaq, Srilanka had slightly edge over Pakistan and Srilanka is favour


----------



## India defense




----------



## saiyan0321

> Abdul razzaq was badly missed. He played good in last match.
> 
> I think there is some internal politics which is keeping a match winner like AR away from games.



finally a smart post by indian yes razzaq showed have played pacers were good on this pitch so he could have done tanvirs job and he is a great hitter big mistake big time and it costed us the semis nest time in 2014 i hope we will have a better wicket keeper batsmen kamran has not looked that good umer was better he should ahve been sent earlier anyway no i hope lankans do it and win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neuro

saiyan0321 said:


> are you an idiot????? bcz we maintained our perfect record of reaching the semis of this tournament *we have also been the most successful team in the tournament *and we have been reaching the semi finals of all icc tournaments since 2007 w ehave kept a very good record but ofcourse YOU INDIAN TROLLS WHO DIDNT EVEN WATCH THIS MATCH ARE ABOUT TO PISS YOUR PANTS AT THE EXCITEMENT OF US GOING OUT OF THE SEMIS



India won 4/ 5 matches it almost 80% 
Pakistan won 4/6 matches its around 66.66% , decide who most successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blood

Devil Soul said:


> O'Really
> We are the only team to play all Semi Finals of T20 WC... now go take a hike,,kid



so what does that mean, going there kissing the trophy,enjoying watching cheer-leaders and handing it over to the opposite team 
and saying that atleast we reached semis


----------



## Windjammer

SAB INDIANS KEY MOU'N MEIN KEELA DO.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

*Will Pakistan ever go against Afridi and dare to drop him ? *


----------



## --,-'{@

karan.1970 said:


> has some one yet made a similar comment to that of the Pakistani hockey coach in Olympics??



sir aap mera comment nai padhe kya ? im that someone :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

@indian defense 

man you are so excited about our loss obsessed much anyway we are not crying we are fine dissapointed expected more from middle order and razzaq should have played


----------



## Devil Soul

Stupid mistake to drop Razzaq, why take him when u will wont let him play.... have a look @ malik record


----------



## RazPaK

Most Indians that are heckling Pakistanis were no where to be found when they were facing South Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

@indian defense 

man you are so excited about our loss obsessed much anyway we are not crying we are fine dissapointed expected more from middle order and razzaq should have played


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Look the speech of hafeez, he is not saying "Thank to Allalh" today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## India defense



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

now srilanka should win this world cup..........


----------



## Al-zakir

Don Jaguar said:


> *Cricket is a waste of time.*



Lol after the match is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lightoftruth




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

nick_indian said:


> *Will Pakistan ever go against Afridi and dare to drop him ? *



He is key bowler and fielder for us. We can't drop him


----------



## Supply&Demand

*Pakistan did not deserve to be in finals...Pakistan is choker of South Asia.....*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Kal India ke bahar hone pe Pakistani bahut uchhal rahe the.


----------



## Arav_Rana

Dear Pakistanis,
If you didnt celebrate the way you did when India was eliminated, we wouldn't have even bothered to watch this match.  

so humara bhi kuch haq banta hai na ab hasne ka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

blood said:


> so what does that mean, going there kissing the trophy,enjoying watching cheer-leaders and handing it over to the opposite team
> and saying that atleast we reached semis



Chaloo... at least we kissed the trophy, but you????? not even allowed near it .. kaisa


----------



## saiyan0321

well this thread reached about 70 pages thanks to indians but razzaq should have played hate internal politics razzaq is being treated like manoj tiwary


----------



## Paan Singh

RazPaK said:


> Most Indians that are heckling Pakistanis were no where to be found when they were facing South Africa.



we won dat match but series was over already  ..


----------



## Devil Soul

Supply&Demand said:


> *Pakistan did not deserve to be in finals...Pakistan is choker of South Asia.....*



Yeah true..... few choke after reach the Semi & few in start


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Devil Soul said:


> i got no prob with that, but fun should be with reality check....



Just ignore these kids trolling here


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Agent_47 said:


>



LOL....

EPIC...!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Supply&Demand

RazPaK said:


> Most Indians that are heckling Pakistanis were no where to be found when they were facing South Africa.



Just like most pakistanis were hiding when Pakistan was shown how to Play cricket by India on 30 sep!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## --,-'{@

Md Usman said:


> Humari to ho gayi tha tha tha
> 
> Humari to ho gayi tha tha tha



hey it was u who sAId tht Indians will have the final laugh, and s we are laughing, cant help it, our genertion is born to hate eachother................


----------



## India defense

India, Pakistan and SA


----------



## Supply&Demand

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Just ignore these kids trolling here




few go on to win world cups too like 2011 WC and some fail to chase even small totals...


----------



## blood

Devil Soul said:


> Chaloo... at least we kissed the trophy, but you????? not even allowed near it .. kaisa



don't worry we have our own champions league and ipl , you guys kissed the trophy , ab tumhari party khatam , now sit at home and watch ipl .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Pakistan did not deserve to be in finals...Pakistan is choker of South Asia.....



umm no srilankans are they reach teh finals alot but never gonna happen in 2007 2011 and 2009 we played good but brittle middle order like australia cant call them chokers chokers are who let a bowler hit a 32 when they were winning the match chokers are who let a bolwer get them bowled when they need 2 from 2 i think you know who i mean


----------



## Evil Flare

Congrats Srilanka ... Now stage is open for new T20 World champion .


----------



## mjnaushad

Atleast we made it to semi finals.....Good job Team Pakistan.... We appreciate your efforts.


----------



## SpArK

Wishing West Indies the very best of lucK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arav_Rana

It's perfect time for afridi to open a poultry farm!!
he got sufficient eggs and ducks!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

> don't worry we have our own champions league and ipl , you guys kissed the trophy , ab tumhari party khatam , now sit at home and watch ipl .



ipl already happened but sialkot stallions is in icl i say screw it and prepare for the next series with india and south africa we need better batting


----------



## mosu

batsman are behind our defeat i am shocked they cant chase 140


----------



## Abhishek_

good effort by PK. i would have preferred to see Pakistanis make it. 
still overall a good tour for the PK team, well done boys.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR




----------



## India defense

Pakistani Hero will be back now


----------



## blood

after south africa i think pakistanies are the biggest chokers , this is the main reason why these guys can't win a match against india in world cup , the only t-20 world cup which they won was because they din't play a single match against india in that whole tournament .


----------



## mjnaushad

Supply&Demand said:


> *Pakistan did not deserve to be in finals...Pakistan is choker of South Asia.....*





Gigawatt said:


> Kal India ke bahar hone pe Pakistani bahut uchhal rahe the.





arav said:


> Dear Pakistanis,
> If you didnt celebrate the way you did when India was eliminated, we wouldn't have even bothered to watch this match.
> 
> so humara bhi kuch haq banta hai na ab hasne ka




Difference between you and me.....


We even after loosing appreciate our team and rival teams efforts.....Thats the cricket spirit....


----------



## Paan Singh

I dint want to say a word to pakistanis but i got pissed off in south africa match...

so no hard words...i hope pakistanis will learn to respect defeat as well as win of enemy too..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnkurPandey




----------



## saiyan0321

> Wishing West Indies the very best of lucK.



i support lankans if they get gayle out ist over for westindies



> It's perfect time for afridi to open a poultry farm!!
> he got sufficient eggs and ducks!



i agree retire or pick up batting back he used to get quick wickets so he was a good bowler who could score 20 fast runs so was useful at 7 8 position but now he cant pick many wickets and get out at ducks i mean cmon


----------



## nemesis102

..............................


----------



## saiyan0321

> after south africa i think pakistanies are the biggest chokers , this is the main reason why these guys can't win a match against india in world cup , the only t-20 world cup which they won was because they din't play a single match against india in that whole tournament .



you have lost it mentally man really i dont even know how to answer sucha ridiculous statemnt 



> good effort by PK. i would have preferred to see Pakistanis make it.
> still overall a good tour for the PK team, well done boys.



THANK YOU finally a senior member who acts like one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> I dint want to say a word to pakistanis but i got pissed off in south africa match...
> 
> so no hard words...i hope pakistanis will learn to respect defeat as well as win of enemy too..



Totally Agree!! I for once was thinking of supporting them but after watching their posts after India-SA match, thought of returning some favour

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Supply&Demand said:


> few go on to win world cups too like 2011 WC and some fail to chase even small totals...



Its cricket you dont know what will happen in next moment..it was poor batting of pak and great bowling of sri lanka .in this turning pitch 140 wag good target thats why sri lankan was not in hurry even when they had wickets in hands..what pakistan neended was to stay there take singles without losing wickets till the last 5 or 6 overs but.one team win and it was their day..good luck to them


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

So...Lets Dance we All...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

Among asian teams:

Pakistan lost to India
Pakistan lost to Sri Lanka
...
the only team It is better than in Asia is Bangladesh...lol!!!


----------



## pk_baloch

saeen bs karo ab itna asar naee horaha hum par tum logon k posts ka ............
now we want srilanka or west indians to win world T20 ........


----------



## notsuperstitious

I refuse to act like how most Pakistanis acted on India Australia and India South Africa threads and congratulate Pakistan on consistently doing well at 20 20 world cups.

All the best to SL, I think the cup belongs to Lanka now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Devil Soul

Supply&Demand said:


> Among asian teams:
> 
> Pakistan lost to India
> Pakistan lost to Sri Lanka
> ...
> the only team It is better than in Asia is Bangladesh...lol!!!



REALITY CHECK .. WHO IS ASIAN CHAMPS......


----------



## tunguska

I think biggest mistake is not to send Umar Akmal early and instead of that Pakistan has send the kamaran and Shaid Afridi ahead of him.


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> I dint want to say a word to pakistanis but i got pissed off in south africa match...
> 
> so no hard words...i hope pakistanis will learn to respect defeat as well as win of enemy too..



Do u seriously think this childish trolling hurt us 

keep doing it if it give u some satisfaction

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Good effort Team Pakistan and loved the spirit shown by Umar Akmal. I think sticking with Imran Nazir as opening was mistake of Hafeez, he is only good for stallions not for any international side, he should have tried Nasir Jamshaid or Umar Akmal, Afridi didn't have place in team and not playing Abdul Razaq was a huge mistake cause day before yesterday rusty A Razaq didn't disappoint.

I think selection of pitch also needs reconsideration, pitch should offer nearly similar advantage or disadvantage to both teams.

Hats off to Jayawerdena and Sangakara for daring batting and excellent homework on Pakistani bowlers and SL team for outstanding fielding except Malinga.

Well done SL, we will support you in finals.


----------



## Bas_tum_Pak

Supply&Demand said:


> Among asian teams:
> 
> Pakistan lost to India
> Pakistan lost to Sri Lanka
> ...
> the only team It is better than in Asia is Bangladesh...lol!!!



We Have beaten Australia & South Africa - World's top Teams


----------



## Arav_Rana

Imran Khan said:


>




seriously yaar, ab ye jab bhi batting k liye aata hai to mann me pahla khyal aata hai ki kya ye 1 run bhi bna payega.. pata nai kis jaldi me rahta hai batting karte waqt


----------



## Meengla

Congrats to SL! I am a little sad but not much.
I am still rooting for Windies to win!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Supply&Demand said:


> Among asian teams:
> 
> Pakistan lost to India
> Pakistan lost to Sri Lanka
> ...
> the only team It is better than in Asia is Bangladesh...lol!!!



Who won recent asia cup :p


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajtr

AnkurPandey said:


>



*someone in mod plz ban this guy has been continously using the pics of relatives killed in drone attacks or some bomb blast crying on the graves of their loved ones..............*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arav_Rana

Imran Khan said:


>



After wc AFridi goes to market wearing
burqa
A Girl: Hi Afridi ! how are you?
Afridi got shocked. AFRIDI : How did you know, I am
afridi ?
Girl: Abay...... I am Akmal xD hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## India defense




----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Pakistanis dont know how to contain their emotions, some morons here, always fire whever Pakistan scores a run or takes a wicket. So glad Pakistan is out......... no more of abrupt firing. This jahil qaum of Pakistanis doesnt deserve anything. All the time the match was on, I couldn't shake the thought that I might get hit by a bullet.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## aks18



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Pakistan will not take the next flight,they will wait for tomorrow's match hoping to get a place in final on run rate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

Devil Soul said:


> REALITY CHECK .. WHO IS ASIAN CHAMPS......



Who are the world champs ? #RealityCheck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Pakistan will not take the next flight,they will wait for tomorrow's match hoping to get a place in final on run rate



 dont cry indians it was your luck in 2007 t20 wc other wise you didnt made up to even semis  even bongalis kicked you out many times


----------



## tunguska

TeriShirtDaButton said:


>



But


----------



## Bhairava

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Pakistan will not take the next flight,they will wait for tomorrow's match hoping to get a place in final on run rate



Oh bc.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk_baloch

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Do u seriously think this childish trolling hurt us
> 
> keep doing it if it give u some satisfaction



KASAM SE MUJHE BHI FARAK NAEE PARAHA .........


----------



## India defense

Discovery of new Chokers....Sorry SA we got new owner for this crown.....Pakistan


----------



## aks18

India defense said:


> Discovery of new Chokers....Sorry SA we got new owner for this crown.....Pakistan



yeh tou tum dil par lay gai keh pakistan semi final tak kyu pohancha


----------



## Pride

Though I hate trolling in PDF but this is cricket so I am enjoying. It was great when India lost and enjoying the comments from Indian fellows for reply. Though both are childish.


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Itni garma garmi kyon hai bhaiyo...

khel to players rahe the tum kyon fighting kar rahe ho?? tumhare hath main hai kisi ko harana ya jeetana??


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

aks18 said:


> dont cry indians it was your luck in 2007 t20 wc other wise you didnt made up to even semis  even bongalis kicked you out many times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## prabhakar

Shahid Afridi: high time for you to open a poultry farm....... enough number of ducks in your pocket now....!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

*Yaar ,Isse accha to humein khelne dete .

To Pakistan ,

Beta tumse na hoga 

From India*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aks18

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


>



you must have missed Flat pitches in this chota world cup


----------



## Devil Soul

Bhairava said:


> Who are the world champs ? #RealityCheck


Ok thanks 4 the info..... didnt know that


----------



## Arav_Rana

Seriously guys, jitna maine wc enjoy nai kiya jitna eis thread ko kar raha hun ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Well, we lost it today but that only one side of the picture. Like all, I am too angry, too annoyed and sad, but not disappointed.
Pakistan played and did well in this tournament. We encountered some of worlds finest sides and came out victors, its a game, you win some day and someday you lose, its part of game!!

What must be kept in mind is that Pakistan maintained their unique distinction if featuring in the final four of all of four T20 world cup editions! Now this is something itself to be proud of. Out of these four occasion we reached the Finals twice and won once! We got into the top four this time again, so well played Pakistan team.

Criticism is always welcomed but criticism for sake of criticism will lead us nowhere, I have seen some childish posts but dont feel like replying as this will just fuel the troll war.* It seem some people don't realize they have failed to reach even the semi final stage for last three T20 World Cups  we were there every time!!!  So just chill!!!*

All Pakistanis must remember that Pakistan is the only team that have made it to the semis (at worst) every time they have played in T20 world cup. There are some important lessons that we need to learn from this tournament. Need some young blood now. We seriously lack good attacking pacers. A couple of fast bowlers will help and one or two middle order batsmen will further address our batting worries!
All in all we are still amongst the best and hopefully we will grow further!!

*WELL PLAYED PAKISTAN TEAM
WE ARE PROUD OF YOU!!*

As for this semifinal, I think not playing Razzaq was something that must be looked into one good all-rounder at the bottom would have really helped. Sad to say, but I feel Afridi is over now. He was just nearing 400 wickets in ODIs and just crossed 7000 runs mark, would have loved to see him get there but I dont think it will be good to risk more matches to achieve this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## notsuperstitious

India won 4 out of 5 matches - 80% win

Pakistan won 4 out of 6 matches - 66.66% win

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

fateh71 said:


> India won 4 out of 5 matches - 80% win
> 
> Pakistan won 4 out of 6 matches - 66.66% win



End result counts, rite????
1 played semi & lost... the other well its history now... 
time to move on ...


----------



## ashdoc

*We lost......How could this happen ????????*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

arav said:


> Seriously guys, jitna maine wc enjoy nai kiya jitna eis thread ko kar raha hun ..



Me too...


-------------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arav_Rana

&#2310;&#2332; &#2346;&#2366;&#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2340;&#2366;&#2344; &#2325;&#2379; &#2360;&#2350;&#2333; &#2310; &#2327;&#2351;&#2366; &#2361;&#2379;&#2327;&#2366; &#2325;&#2368;....&#2325;&#2367;&#2360;&#2381;&#2350;&#2340; &#2325;&#2375; &#2349;&#2352;&#2379;&#2360;&#2375; UPTU &#2325;&#2366; &#2319;&#2325;&#2381;&#2360;&#2366;&#2350; &#2344;&#2367;&#2325;&#2354; &#2360;&#2325;&#2340;&#2366; &#2361;&#2376; GATE &#2344;&#2361;&#2368;....


----------



## aks18

ashdoc said:


> *We lost......How could this happen ????????*











this was the funniest moment of this T20 wc


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Arsalan said:


> Well, we lost it today but that only one side of the picture. Like all, I am too angry, too annoyed and sad, but not disappointed.
> Pakistan played and did well in this tournament. We encountered some of worlds finest sides and came out victors, its a game, you win some day and someday you lose, its part of game!!
> 
> What must be kept in mind is that Pakistan maintained their unique distinction if featuring in the final four of all of four T20 world cup editions! Now this is something itself to be proud of. Out of these four occasion we reached the Finals twice and won once! We got into the top four this time again, so well played Pakistan team.
> 
> Criticism is always welcomed but criticism for sake of criticism will lead us nowhere, I have seen some childish posts but dont feel like replying as this will just fuel the troll war.* It seem some people don't realize they have failed to reach even the semi final stage for last three T20 World Cups  we were there every time!!!  So just chill!!!*
> 
> All Pakistanis must remember that Pakistan is the only team that have made it to the semis (at worst) every time they have played in T20 world cup. There are some important lessons that we need to learn from this tournament. Need some young blood now. We seriously lack good attacking pacers. A couple of fast bowlers will help and one or two middle order batsmen will further address our batting worries!
> All in all we are still amongst the best and hopefully we will grow further!!
> 
> *WELL PLAYED PAKISTAN TEAM
> WE ARE PROUD OF YOU!!*
> 
> As for this semifinal, I think not playing Razzaq was something that must be looked into one good all-rounder at the bottom would have really helped. Sad to say, but I feel Afridi is over now. He was just nearing 400 wickets in ODIs and just crossed 7000 runs mark, would have loved to see him get there but I dont think it will be good to risk more matches to achieve this.



*What is the point of making it to the semis when you choke and fail to win the CUP almost every time ? 

At least when India makes it to the semis , we go all the way to win the cup. No wonder Australia was keen to not let India be through to the Semis , they knew that if we made it to the semis , it would be difficult to stop us then unlike Pakistan .*


----------



## jaunty

I would love to see Windies winning the whole thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clmeta

Come on guys. Lets not fight. Pakistan did really well in this world cup especially given their cricket isolation. India were a little unlucky but lets support Sri Lanka now. They will make Asia proud now that India, Pakistan are out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

aks18 said:


> you must have missed Flat pitches in this chota world cup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bhairava

Hope Australia or WI win the worldcup defeating Lanka.


----------



## Arav_Rana

Hafeez to afridi: Bhai teri batting aa gayi hai jaldi jaa.....
.
.
.
.
Afridi: Tu meri maggi ka dhyaan rakh main 1 min mein aya.


----------



## ashdoc

*Look at all the pakistani faces today......*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pride

Beta UPTU ham se shuru huee hain and we are burnt of it.. Tum log kya pain samjhoge


----------



## saiyan0321

maybe you know pull afridi down a little bcz next time in 2014 we will win this cup but for now we must prepare from now on i say pull afridi down so he can get his form back have junaid khan and awais zia play more and groom hammad azam already in our domestic series taht is going on he is bowling good he could be a great asset


----------



## Arsalan

fateh71 said:


> India won 4 out of 5 matches - 80% win
> 
> Pakistan won 4 out of 6 matches - 66.66% win



One side playing in final will eventually end up losing two or even more matches (if west indies makes it to final, since Aus and Srilanka have lost one and if final is betwwen them one team will eventually end up losing two matches), so will this make Pakistan equal to that team???
NO, they will be playing in final and we are not!!
Stats and Maths don't work everywhere... Its cricket, leave it that way!!

We made it to semis, we have been there in all four tournaments, have played the final twice, have lifted the cup once. How long it had been that India made it to even semis of T20 world cup??? 5 years is a lonnnggggg time isn't it??

Use some brain, criticism for sake of criticism is not helping anyone!!  and posts in members section don't count!!


----------



## Supply&Demand

*Hafeez thought today was a test match...and Afridi thought today was No match*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

nick_indian said:


> *What is the point of making it to the semis when you choke and fail to win the CUP almost every time ?
> 
> At least when India makes it to the semis , we go all the way to win the cup. No wonder Australia was keen to not let India be through to the Semis , they knew that if we made it to the semis , it would be difficult to stop us then unlike Pakistan .*





oh the aussies were afraid of the invincible indian cricket team


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

fateh71 said:


> India won 4 out of 5 matches - 80% win
> 
> Pakistan won 4 out of 6 matches - 66.66% win




it was because india wad not manage to play match no 6 which was semi final 
Seriously pak was not fav before the start of this t20..it was india and south africa who wetr fab but they could not manage to be in semi which was surprise for most..pakistan dont have experienced players unlike india..never heard about raxa before this match..bowling has been outstanding..if only.we have some quality mature batsman as that of sro lanka and india..we could have won the cup but hey all teams have weakness and strengths


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Hafeez to afridi: Bhai teri batting aa gayi jaa.....
.
.
.

Afridi: Tu meri maggi ka dhyaan rakh main 1 min mein aya


----------



## Pride

Khairaat me mili virasat..aur paagal fans ki mohabbat bhi kaam naa aa saki. 

Thanks to all Srilankans.
From All Indians.


----------



## AnkurPandey

AnkurPandey said:


>


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

jaunty said:


> I would love to see Windies winning the whole thing.



All hail West Indies . I really hope they win

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Supply&Demand

Arsalan said:


> One side playing in final will eventually end up losing two or even more matches (if west indies makes it to final, since Aus and Srilanka have lost one and if final is betwwen them one team will eventually end up losing two matches), so will this make Pakistan equal to that team???
> NO, they will be playing in final and we are not!!
> Stats and Maths don't work everywhere... Its cricket, leave it that way!!
> 
> We made it to semis, we have been there in all four tournaments, have played the final twice, have lifted the cup once. How long it had been that India made it to even semis of T20 world cup??? 5 years is a lonnnggggg time isn't it??
> 
> Use some brain, criticism for sake of criticism is not helping anyone!!  and posts in members section don't count!!



Does it matter whoe reached semi finals how many times???

At the end of the day, India won 1 T20 world cup and Pakistan also won 1 T20 World cup.
And the most important point is head to head record in T20s which is *India-3 Pakistan-0*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhairava

nick_indian said:


> All hail West Indies . I really hope they win



Seriously man. I hope the Windies win it. It would be a big boost to their morale after going down the cricketing ladder in recent times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

nick_indian said:


> *What is the point of making it to the semis when you choke and fail to win the CUP almost every time ?
> 
> At least when India makes it to the semis , we go all the way to win the cup. No wonder Australia was keen to not let India be through to the Semis , they knew that if we made it to the semis , it would be difficult to stop us then unlike Pakistan .*



Janata ho may Jannat ki Haqeeqat Lakin
"Dil Ke behlana Ghalib Ko ye Khayal Acha Hai"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

nick_indian said:


> *What is the point of making it to the semis when you choke and fail to win the CUP almost every time ?
> 
> At least when India makes it to the semis , we go all the way to win the cup. No wonder Australia was keen to not let India be through to the Semis , they knew that if we made it to the semis , it would be difficult to stop us then unlike Pakistan .*




Funny!!

ooy bahi,, playing in Semis mean to be amongst the four top sides...
well, you wont understand, you haven't been there for some time now!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> What is the point of making it to the semis when you choke and fail to win the CUP almost every time ?
> 
> At least when India makes it to the semis , we go all the way to win the cup. No wonder Australia was keen to not let India be through to the Semis , they knew that if we made it to the semis , it would be difficult to stop us then unlike Pakistan .



huh indians like you just dont get it do you really think the world revolves around you australia did it on purpose in tri series srilankans did it on purpose in asia cup asutralia did it on purpose again in t20 just listen to yourself and see how sensless this raving is its like you people just cant help but play victim what is arong with you people we make it to the semis while you people keep your record of crashing out everytime upheld if you cant tell the difference between these two the you are full of malice and hate and i pity you and its sad to think that there are soo many people over here who are just as small and *pathetic *


----------



## KRAIT

Pakistan lost against India and Sri Lanka because both countries can play spinners very well. This was the disadvantage Pakistan had.

England has reached in Finals of WC 3 times (ODI), haven't won any. So winning means sometimes.

Pakistan needs young blood as said earlier who can handle pressure and lead in any situation. Mahela had experience unlike Hafeez as Mahela has captain in last Final against India. That match conditions the captain.

BTW I was supporting Pakistan today and many of you won't believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Seriously man. I hope the Windies win it. It would be a big boost to their morale after going down the cricketing ladder in recent times.



no way lankans should win it they have been making it to the finals and have not won anything cmon they deserve it they are playing good too i am with srilanka


----------



## Bhairava

Arsalan said:


> Funny!!
> 
> ooy bahi,, playing in Semis mean to be amongst the four top sides...
> well, you wont understand, you haven't been there for some time now!



Nobody remembers the fourth position team. The world remembers only the winners. The ones to kiss the cup.

Its either you win or you loose. In this case you lost.Period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Arsalan said:


> Funny!!
> 
> ooy bahi,, playing in Semis mean to be amongst the four top sides...
> well, you wont understand, you haven't been there for some time now!



Actually just last year we won a cricket world cup . So yeah i know what it feels like . You didn't get the point of my post . Anyway...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhairava

saiyan0321 said:


> no way lankans should win it they have been making it to the finals and have not won anything cmon they deserve it they are playing good too i am with srilanka



No they dont deserve it. Go Windies.


----------



## Pride

saiyan0321 said:


> huh indians like you just dont get it do you really think the world revolves around you australia did it on purpose in tri series srilankans did it on purpose in asia cup asutralia did it on purpose again in t20 just listen to yourself and see how sensless this raving is its like you people just cant help but play victim what is arong with you people we make it to the semis while you people keep your record of crashing out everytime upheld if you cant tell the difference between these two the you are full of malice and hate and i pity you and its sad to think that there are soo many people over here who are just as small and *pathetic *



When other's A$$ burns then you enjoy it but when it happens with you then whole world is culprit. Go and check India Vs SA thread. All were singing same tune. Take it light hearted.

And regarding Aussies, We know that how Aussies does that. They many times deliberately lose so India can't reach to next level. For Aussies, India was bigger threat than Pakistan hence they lost as a strategy. Why do you want to change this thinking.


----------



## Arsalan

Supply&Demand said:


> Does it matter whoe reached semi finals how many times???
> 
> At the end of the day, India won 1 T20 world cup and Pakistan also won 1 T20 World cup.
> And the most important point is head to head record in T20s which is *India-3 Pakistan-0*



hmmm... it really wont matter to those who haven't experienced what it is to be in top four of T20 World Cup playing team..
been a long time na, hopefully you get there in near future!! best of Luck with that!!


----------



## Safriz

but there is no alternate to india's victory against south Africa


----------



## KRAIT

World Cup Cricket 2011 Final Fixed, Pakistani Media - YouTube

This was a hot topic on your media. Do you expect Indians not to bring conspiracy theories, Australians have done it before. 

Most disgraceful moment in the history of cricket - YouTube

So don't expect Indians to take words you guys used when India got out of tournament and expect no back lash.


----------



## Bhairava

Arsalan said:


> hmmm... it really wont matter to those who haven't experienced what it is to be in top four of T20 World Cup playing team..
> been a long time na, hopefully you get there in near future!! best of Luck with that!!



Yeah its been a long time since you won the world cup. We just won it last year.

Hopefully you will be in the semifinals in the next time and lose it too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashdoc

*Musharraf watching match on TV---*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

fateh71 said:


> India won 4 out of 5 matches - 80% win
> 
> Pakistan won 4 out of 6 matches - 66.66% win




it was because india did not manage to play match no 6 which was semi final 
Seriously pak was not fav before the start of this t20..it was india and south africa who were fav but they could not manage to be in semi which was surprise for most..pakistan dont have experienced players unlike india..never heard about raza before this match..bowling has been outstanding..if only.we have some quality mature batsman as that of sro lanka and india..we could have won the cup but hey all teams have weakness and strengths


----------



## aks18

Pride said:


> When other's A$$ burns then you enjoy it but when it happens with you then whole world is culprit. Go and check India Vs SA thread. All were singing same tune. Take it light hearted.
> 
> And regarding Aussies, We know that how Aussies does that. They many times deliberately lose so India can't reach to next level. For Aussies, India was bigger threat than Pakistan hence they lost as a strategy. Why do you want to change this thinking.



you guys won from Sa by 1 run and talking here about beating aussies in finals even you could nt made up to semi finals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> Pakistan lost against India and Sri Lanka because both countries can play spinners very well. This was the disadvantage Pakistan had.
> 
> England has reached in Finals of WC 3 times (ODI), haven't won any. So winning means sometimes.
> 
> Pakistan needs young blood as said earlier who can handle pressure and lead in any situation. Mahela had experience unlike Hafeez as Mahela has captain in last Final against India. That match conditions the captain.
> 
> BTW I was supporting Pakistan today and many of you won't believe.



another sensible post by an indian thank you very much yes we need more young blood we are happy with our performance albeit mistakes were made but with a hew captain hafeez has not been bad he has been good and its good to see his form return we can use that he made a good score on a difficult picth we must prepare for 2014 from now on and yes our greatest strenght becomes a weakness against asian teams you can see that fast bowlers were really causing trouble to lankans even tanvir who is not soo good we need to work on a balance cant have the entire team on spin a balance must be their wish junaid khan was here


----------



## prabhakar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan
haar gya but we r supporting our team )
.
So es per yeh tu banta ha :-D
.
K
.
India
.
.
.hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah.

Ham ny semi final khela :-D
4th consecutive :-D


----------



## aks18

*Hindustan Times*

For a country denied international cricket at home for a long time and their cricketers unwelcome in the biggest Twenty20 league, it is fascinating to watch the way Pakistan have dominated in Twenty20 cricket. Despite limited opportunities, the green brigade is *the most successful team in the format*. At all the World T20 editions, they have been the team to beat. (Hindustan Times )

Making the most of good homework - Hindustan Times


 :p


----------



## saiyan0321

> And regarding Aussies, We know that how Aussies does that. They many times deliberately lose so India can't reach to next level. For Aussies, India was bigger threat than Pakistan hence they lost as a strategy. Why do you want to change this thinking.



how can you say that do you get how sensless this is tis is not india of old australia thrashed your team literally they are not scared you infact they are afraid of us we beat them in t20 and in the world cup its nonsense infact they would have wanted india their bcz then they could have had a ten wicket victory in the final


----------



## ashdoc

*iMRAN KHANS REACTION ON DEFEAT---*


----------



## aks18

Indians must have missed their dead flat pitches in Sirilanka


----------



## Supply&Demand

I have never seen such a pathetic batting by any team..

they could manage only 10 runs in the last 14 balls(6 runs coming from last 6 balls)..horrible...

Pakistan should taking batting lessons from Afghanistan !


----------



## saiyan0321

> you guys won from Sa by 1 run and talking here about beating aussies in finals even you could nt made up to semi finals



leave it only a couple of indian users are talking sense the rest are just trolling apparently assies thrrashed them for a 9 wicket win but would have wanted paksiatn in teh finals who has beaten them no thrashed them in 3 out 4 recent t20s logic not going for trolls


----------



## ajtr




----------



## saiyan0321

> Pakistan should taking batting lessons from Afghanistan !



the pitch was slow the balling was very good and the field was set perfect just couldnt hit it that was the problem and this has to be looked out for i still think umer should have been sent at 4 and kamran should have been sent at the 6 position


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

aks18 said:


> *Hindustan Times*
> 
> For a country denied international cricket at home for a long time and their cricketers unwelcome in the biggest Twenty20 league, it is fascinating to watch the way Pakistan have dominated in Twenty20 cricket. Despite limited opportunities, the green brigade is *the most successful team in the format*. At all the World T20 editions, they have been the team to beat. (Hindustan Times )
> 
> Making the most of good homework - Hindustan Times
> 
> 
> :p



chalhoo hindustaan time tu woo k rha ha jo indians kehtey howe sharma rhey hein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr




----------



## aks18

Supply&Demand said:


> I have never seen such a pathetic batting by any team..
> 
> they could manage only 10 runs in the last 14 balls(6 runs coming from last 6 balls)..horrible...
> 
> Pakistan should taking batting lessons from Afghanistan !



but your media says take lesson from pakistan team there are many videos around the internet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eiffe

Kuch team world cup se jeet ke bhi bahaar hoti hain..
aur dusri team ko chahe jitne bhi mauke de do .. WO JOOTE HI KHAA KE BAHAAR HOGI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr




----------



## jaunty

If I was given two choices before the tournament--
1) Win against Pakistan but out before semi final.
2) Out in semifinal but loss against Pakistan.

I know which one I would go with. #1 every time.


----------



## ajtr




----------



## eiffe

ALL THE BEST SRI LANKA FOR FINAL.


----------



## saiyan0321

> feeling good to see my shameless pakistani brothers defending pakistani side of their failure. What a side, played 4 semi finals and don't know how to handle pressure.We always surrender during pressure and We are in line with Proteas to be known as CHOKERS.



cmon yaar lets not get extremist yes our middle order collapses in batting and we should have done better that means we need better batsmen than shoib and kamran and afridi we need younger blood like azam awaiz or many other


----------



## aks18

Md Usman said:


> feeling good to see my shameless pakistani brothers defending pakistani side of their failure. What a side, played 4 semi finals and don't know how to handle pressure.We always surrender during pressure and We are in line with Proteas to be known as CHOKERS.




Sirilankan deserved it they played well they won so whats the point on talking **** about pakistan team ??


----------



## ajtr




----------



## saiyan0321

> I know which one I would go with. #1 every time.



that is more malice and hate then love for sports and watching your team succeed this is called obsession and its not healthyP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Supply&Demand said:


> I have never seen such a pathetic batting by any team..
> 
> they could manage only 10 runs in the last 14 balls(6 runs coming from last 6 balls)..horrible...
> 
> Pakistan should taking batting lessons from Afghanistan !


It was because they have been lost 7 wickets..you cannot expect umer gul to hit six in swing of fast bowlers..run rate would not be issue if wickets were in hands


----------



## ajtr




----------



## aks18

eiffe said:


> Kuch team world cup se jeet ke bhi bahaar hoti hain..
> aur dusri team ko chahe jitne bhi mauke de do .. WO JOOTE HI KHAA KE BAHAAR HOGI




Jiger lakin jo maza tumhra jeet kar bahir honay ka tha wo pakistan kaa haar k bahir honay mai nahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

ajtr said:


>



MODS PLEASE BAN THIS MEMBER. SHE IS MAKING FUN OF PAKISTANIS BY POSTING YOU TUBE VIDIEOS HERE,,,, EVEN KNOWING THAT YOUTUBE IS BANNED IN PAKISTAN ....


----------



## laiqs@mi

in last 5 (14-19) overs umar akmal just faces 9 balls. how can a batsman who needs 10 in over takes single on the first ball or second ball and watch tale enders play?? was he playing or he was just there to watch tanvir and umar gul betting???


----------



## Supply&Demand

Express Tribune article-

*World Twenty20: Choked*


----------



## jaunty

saiyan0321 said:


> that is more malice and hate then love for sports and watching your team succeed this is called obsession and its not healthyP



No hate man, just to keep it to 8-0. I am sure even Pakistanis would take #1 gladly if you swap the teams in those options.


----------



## ajtr




----------



## silver_dragon

AnkurPandey said:


>



these posters are sign of a disease from which every indian suffers & it is caled as "Poisonous hate intensity syndrome" which bring instant brain damage leading sudden death of a poster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Raja.Pakistani said:


> It was because they have been lost 7 wickets..you cannot expect umer gul to hit six in swing of fast bowlers..run rate would not be issue if wickets were in hands




There were atleast 5 do t balls in last 2 overs


----------



## Supply&Demand

Express Tribune article-

*World Twenty20: Choked*


----------



## ajtr




----------



## saiyan0321

things are finally starting to cool down looks like we successfully answered the indian troll assaults P



> Sirilankan deserved it they played well they won so whats the point on talking **** about pakistan team ??



yeha you know over all we played really good in tournament but lankans played better i saw both sides trying to win but the best side always wins and today it was lankans srilanka i hope you win i will feel a thousand times better that we lost to champions then runner ups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

ajtr said:


>



MODS PLEASE BAN THIS MEMBER. SHE IS MAKING FUN OF PAKISTANIS BY POSTING YOU TUBE VIDIEOS HERE,,,, EVEN KNOWING THAT YOUTUBE IS BANNED IN PAKISTAN ....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jaunty said:


> If I was given two choices before the tournament--
> 1) Win against Pakistan but out before semi final.
> 2) Out in semifinal but loss against Pakistan.
> 
> I know which one I would go with. #1 every time.


May be your tram mates also went for this option of not to be in top 4


----------



## aks18

sirilankan iski poooja kar rahay houn gay aj


----------



## saiyan0321

> There were atleast 5 do t balls in last 2 overs



cmon yaar the entire middle order collapsed kamran our malik out afridi what a nightmare play i mean things were bound to slow down and then did you see the bowling malinga bowled yorkers with a fielder placed to stop runs and gul today wasnt scoring and to be fair cant expect him to hit sixes every ball

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## prabhakar

Double setback to pakistan ... loosing to India and latter get out of the tournament ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnkurPandey

ajtr said:


> *someone in mod plz ban this guy has been continously using the pics of relatives killed in drone attacks or some bomb blast crying on the graves of their loved ones..............*



Ha Ha Ha ....


----------



## Lenin

A.Rafay said:


> Pakistan
> haar gya but we r supporting our team )
> .
> So es per yeh tu banta ha :-D
> .
> K
> .
> India
> .
> .
> .hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahah.
> 
> Ham ny semi final khela :-D
> 4th consecutive :-D



aur hamne pakistan ko hamesa se haraya hai aur haratehi rahenge....pakistan got knocked out by loosing

 but india got knocked out by winning...


----------



## aks18

Aj pakistan ko iski bad dua lagi hai


----------



## saiyan0321

> Bhaaijaan isn't it good to accolade them if they play good and to criticise them if they lose without a fight.See warm up match against England,We surrendered against India now against Sri lanka. Why do we always say "suno tum haro ya jeeto hume tum se pyar hai"..I mean WTF ? They are professional



cmon we complain the collapse was the only thing went bad and we are saying malik played bad kamran should not play and we are even saying afridi should be rested what more could be said the rest tried but when the middle order collapses you barely get back and today we didnt umer should have been sent up he has talent to play at 4 why isnt it being utilized



> aur hamne pakistan ko hamesa se haraya hai aur haratehi rahenge....pakistan got knocked out by loosing but india got knocked out by winning...



semi finals super 8 know the difference man you people are really obsessed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pride

Logic of Pak fans are as weired as their batting line up. They lost to India and moved ahead because aus felt more danger from India and not Pak. So you got something in free even after losing arch rival team. This really cause a celebration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

FOR INDIANS :

NO IPL

NO INTTERNATIONAL MATCHES AT HOME FROM LAST 4 YEARS

NO HOME GROUND SUPPOURT

BUT STILL
PLAYED ALL SEMI-FINALS OF T20

PLAYED 2011 WORLD CUP SEMI FINAL AT MOHALI

WHITEWASHED NO.1 TEST TEAM
AND LAST BUT INTERASTING ONE :p

LOST IN SEMI-FINAL BUT STILL V R SMILING NOT CRYIN LIKE UR PLAYERS  



Pride said:


> Logic of Pak fans are as weired as their batting line up. They lost to India and moved ahead because aus felt more danger from India and not Pak. So you got something in free even after losing arch rival team. This really cause a celebration.



but aus banged indians by 9 wickets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

i am tired of answering trolls its like fighting in a mud with a donkey and soon you realize you are covered with mud and the donkey is enjoying himself well i wish luck to lankans good night have college tomorrow sleep tight guys we lost yes but srilankans were a better team and we did it all except the middle order collapse which has become a habit anyway srilankans make us proud and bring the cup back to asia


----------



## shining eyes

Sheeshay wali seat meri hai!!!

*Afridi*


----------



## AnkurPandey

aks18 said:


> FOR INDIANS :
> 
> NO IPL
> 
> NO INTTERNATIONAL MATCHES AT HOME FROM LAST 4 YEARS
> 
> NO HOME GROUND SUPPOURT
> 
> BUT STILL
> PLAYED ALL SEMI-FINALS OF T20
> 
> PLAYED 2011 WORLD CUP SEMI FINAL AT MOHALI
> 
> WHITEWASHED NO.1 TEST TEAM
> AND LAST BUT INTERASTING ONE :p
> 
> LOST IN SEMI-FINAL BUT STILL V R SMILING NOT CRYIN LIKE UR PLAYERS
> 
> 
> 
> but aus banged indians by 9 wickets



FOR PAKISTANIS ..... You are definitely the best team in world who can whitewash anyone except India ..


----------



## aks18

Logic of Indian Fans..

Australia won from india by 9 wickets and india won from South Africa by 1 run but still India was danger for Australia


----------



## saiyan0321

> Logic of Pak fans are as weired as their batting line up. They lost to India and moved ahead because aus felt more danger from India and not Pak. So you got something in free even after losing arch rival team. This really cause a celebration.



but australia literally destroyed your team in both teh tri series and this cup get it through your head tehya re not afraid crap i am answering trolls again think whatever you want buddy whatever gets you to sleep but tell it to a sensible person and he will think that you have lost your mind


----------



## Arav_Rana

CASIO launching new Calculators, ZERO will b replaced by AFRIDI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

Bowling was good. Pakistan did well in that department.

Umar Akmal should have been sent ahead Afridi. Two sudden loss make too much pressure. You need a player that is not volatile like Afridi when there are quick dismissals.

Gul should have been ahead of Tanvir. Gul was more confident and Sri lankan would have gone defensive to stop his possible boundaries This helps in 1s and 2s. Would have kept required rate in control.

Pakistanis should also consider one bad luck of wrong LBW but one drop catch, run outs missed too. Luck was in Pakistan's favor except toss and one LBW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pride said:


> Logic of Pak fans are as weired as their batting line up. They lost to India and moved ahead because aus felt more danger from India and not Pak. So you got something in free even after losing arch rival team. This really cause a celebration.



Dont try to be spoke person of aus as if they told you they are scare to play with india whom they defeated with big margin..indian defeat against aus was the reason they did not make it to semi final..stop assuming such thing for self relief

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pride

aks18 said:


> you guys won from Sa by 1 run and talking here about beating aussies in finals even you could nt made up to semi finals



You still din't get that don't you. You moved ahead because Aus want you to and thinking India as bigger threat and that is why it was a "Khairaat" from Aus. While SA and India were Playing match which we won even being "Choked".


----------



## ChennaiDude

KRAIT said:


> Pakistan lost against India and Sri Lanka because both countries can play spinners very well. This was the disadvantage Pakistan had.
> 
> England has reached in Finals of WC 3 times (ODI), haven't won any. So winning means sometimes.
> 
> Pakistan needs young blood as said earlier who can handle pressure and lead in any situation. Mahela had experience unlike Hafeez as Mahela has captain in last Final against India. That match conditions the captain.
> 
> BTW I was supporting Pakistan today and many of you won't believe.



Truthfully...I was supporting pakistan as well....The only reason being I wanted the cup to be in ASIA. 

Not sure if SL can beat either Aus or WI....but on the other hand Pakistan can beat any team on their day.

Having said that....Well played SL..now bring the cup home....an Indian will be rooting for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## saiyan0321

JUST HAVE TO POST THIS BEFORE SLEEPING

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Lenin

Australia's master plan worked, i hope Gayle shatter their dreams...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pride

aks18 said:


> FOR INDIANS :
> 
> NO IPL
> 
> NO INTTERNATIONAL MATCHES AT HOME FROM LAST 4 YEARS
> 
> NO HOME GROUND SUPPOURT
> 
> BUT STILL
> PLAYED ALL SEMI-FINALS OF T20
> 
> PLAYED 2011 WORLD CUP SEMI FINAL AT MOHALI
> 
> WHITEWASHED NO.1 TEST TEAM
> AND LAST BUT INTERASTING ONE :p
> 
> LOST IN SEMI-FINAL BUT STILL V R SMILING NOT CRYIN LIKE UR PLAYERS
> 
> 
> 
> but aus banged indians by 9 wickets



You had problems and you are the reason for it why to blame others if you cant control Terrorists or can provide infrastructure. 

You are not smiling but your a$$ buring. Tomorrow there will be hundreds of protests and loads of drama. Lets meet tomorrow.


----------



## ajtr

Pride said:


> You still din't get that don't you. You moved ahead because Aus want you to and thinking India as bigger threat and that is why it was a "Khairaat" from Aus. While SA and India were Playing match which we won even being "Choked".


wah ji kya kahani gadhi ja rahi hain..


----------



## Safriz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Indians haven't posted pics of those Pakistani posters wearing "Kohli ka Baap" "Kohli ka Dad" pics.

His father died when he was playing the match. He still batted, took his team to victory. He was crying but at the same time got victory for his team.

Shame on those Pakistani fans and the person who posted the pics.

Sachin when lost his father, went back, didn't play one match, but returned as he said his father would have wanted him to bat.Since then he always looks up when he made century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

saiyan0321 said:


> JUST HAVE TO POST THIS BEFORE SLEEPING



AND PLEASE DONT SHOOT US AGAIN WHEN WE COME TO PLAY IN YOUR COUNTRY


----------



## Pride

How about keeping track of Pakistani players' bank account for next few days. Afterall, This is favorite time pass of PCB members and many fans after every defeat in major cup.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Lenin said:


> Australia's master plan worked, i hope Gayle shatter their dreams...



Yes they had good plan to increase their run rate by finish the game early when they played with.india in super 8


----------



## aks18

Pride said:


> You had problems and you are the reason for it why to blame others if you cant control Terrorists or can provide infrastructure.
> 
> You are not smiling but your a$$ buring. Tomorrow there will be hundreds of protests and loads of drama. Lets meet tomorrow.



 we are not indians not even our media reacts like indians


----------



## ajtr

saiyan0321 said:


> JUST HAVE TO POST THIS BEFORE SLEEPING


In the light of above how TI was not cheered in SL tells a lot.



KRAIT said:


> *Indians haven't posted pics of those Pakistani posters wearing "Kohli ka Baap" "Kohli ka Dad" pics.*
> 
> His father died when he was playing the match. He still batted, took his team to victory. He was crying but at the same time got victory for his team.
> 
> Shame on those Pakistani fans and the person who posted the pics.
> 
> Sachin when lost his father, went back, didn't play one match, but returned as he said his father would have wanted him to bat.Since then he always looks up when he made century.


I posted it those pics in the beginning..any problem...............?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ajtr said:


> wah ji kya kahani gadhi ja rahi hain..



Abbi tak dukh ha uss haar ka australia se tu kahani tu banani ha na mere bhayoon ne haha


----------



## aks18

KRAIT said:


> Indians haven't posted pics of those Pakistani posters wearing "Kohli ka Baap" "Kohli ka Dad" pics.
> 
> His father died when he was playing the match. He still batted, took his team to victory. He was crying but at the same time got victory for his team.
> 
> Shame on those Pakistani fans and the person who posted the pics.
> 
> Sachin when lost his father, went back, didn't play one match, but returned as he said his father would have wanted him to bat.Since then he always looks up when he made century.





such images are by childish supporters of pakistan team but its really bad when some one professional like sehwag in a Tv show talks about BAP BAP HOTA hai words against a legendary and world's fastest bowler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnkurPandey

ajtr said:


> In the light of above how TI was not cheered in SL tells a lot.
> 
> I posted it those pics in the beginning..any problem...............?



WHo cares whether they cheer or not ... TI have 1.2 billion (minus one) to cheer their team


----------



## laiqs@mi

it means sehwag= that layman in the ground


----------



## ajtr

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Abbi tak dukh ha uss haar ka australia se tu kahani tu banani ha na mere bhayoon ne haha


deekhai hi de raha hai............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan Sahab

jaunty said:


> If I was given two choices before the tournament--
> 1) Win against Pakistan but out before semi final.
> 2) Out in semifinal but loss against Pakistan.
> 
> I know which one I would go with. #1 every time.



And then Indians claim they aren't obsessed with Pakistan.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

LMAO......THIS ONE IS EPIC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ajtr said:


> deekhai hi de raha hai............


Wessey pakistan tu kisi khatey.mein he nhi tha..bet tu india aur south africa par lagahe ja rhi thi..ipl ka experiece ruin ho gaya


----------



## aks18

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> LMAO......THIS ONE IS EPIC!!



These are indian kids ??


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AnkurPandey said:


> Har jagah apani tang na ghusaya karo .... Bina painde ke lote ki tarah har jagah ludhakti rahti ho



Behave pandey

behave like mangal pandey


----------



## Khan Sahab

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> LMAO......THIS ONE IS EPIC!!



This is your definition of Epic! Epic facepalm. Pakistan got out facing Srilanka, a team which is favourite in its home conditions.


----------



## aks18



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Behave pandey
> 
> behave like mangal pandey



he he he ...


----------



## KRAIT

aks18----Fair enough, but sledging happens in Cricket. It was un-professional of Sehwag. That same fast bowler says that people in India give Pakistani players too much respect. Check out his interview with Rameez Raja.

BTW Sohail Tanvir was my hero when he helped in winning IPL first edition for Rajasthan. 

@AJTR, Didn't know it was you or someone else, I have my freedom of speech if someone has freedom of disrespect.

to other poster
Sehwag= 300 scorer against Pakistan in Pakistan. Remember Multan. 

214 in ODI. 20 runs ahead Saeed Anwar.

Lenin- Great Work. You just got one report from me.


----------



## ajtr

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Wessey pakistan tu kisi khatey.mein he nhi tha..bet tu india aur south africa par lagahe ja rhi thi..ipl ka experiece ruin ho gaya


sadma gahara laga hai ..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

KRAIT said:


> aks18----Fair enough, but sledging happens in Cricket. It was un-professional of Sehwag. *That same fast bowler says that people in India give Pakistani players too much respect. Check out his interview with Rameez Raja.*
> 
> BTW Sohail Tanvir was my hero when he helped in winning IPL first edition for Rajasthan.
> 
> @AJTR, Didn't know it was you or someone else, I have my freedom of speech if someone has freedom of disrespect.
> 
> to other poster
> Sehwag= 300 scorer against Pakistan in Pakistan. Remember Multan.
> 
> *214 in ODI. 20 runs ahead Saeed Anwar.*
> 
> Lenin- Great Work. You just got one report from me.




we respect our guests no matter from where they are ... and about the saeed anwar record :p it was against indian team that too in india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

A question TO PAkistanis : Do you think Pakistan will ever beat India in Worldcup ?


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> @AJTR, Didn't know it was you or someone else, I have my freedom of speech if someone has freedom of disrespect.


i didnt find anything wrong in banter compared to wat indian fans do.like on this very thread using the pic of relatives crying on the graves of loved ones killed in drone or terror attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

AnkurPandey said:


> A question TO PAkistanis : Do you think Pakistan will ever beat India in Worldcup ?



we have to wait till next world cup for your answer dear Pandey jeee


----------



## Lenin

Khan Sahab said:


> This is your definition of Epic! Epic facepalm. Pakistan got out facing Srilanka, a team which is favourite in its home conditions.



pakistan got knocked out by loosing the game

 but india got knocked out by winning and not to forget we thrashed pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ticker

ajtr said:


> sadma gahara laga hai ..........



kis cheez ka sadma


----------



## AnkurPandey

Indians trolled Pakistanis big time this worldcup ... They intentionally got defeated in the warmup match and after that thousands of Pakistanis marched to the Stadium to see Indian defeat .... but honi ko kuch aur hi manjoor tha ....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Lenin said:


> tum jeeta, so now go and lick ur white masters *** and pray that they win



Lol funny

guess who is talking about.master and slave ?


i wish sri lankan win the cup..yea even after they defeated us i will wish them to be the winners..you guys cannot even reach semi final and getting out of the control..what would have happen if u manage to win it lol


----------



## Ticker

Lenin said:


> pakistan got knocked out by loosing the game
> 
> but india got knocked out by winning and not to forget we thrashed pakistan



ha ha ha ..... 

bhookay ne bhookay ko mara .... dono behosh ho haye.


----------



## aks18

Lenin said:


> pakistan got knocked out by loosing the game
> 
> but india got knocked out by winning and not to forget we thrashed pakistan




ask ICC to give you the cup cz you thrashed the world's best t20 team


----------



## Paan Singh

India and pak both cudnt achieve cup but india got the thriller by defeating pakistan ..

The feeling which u get by defeating pakistan is comparable to none.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Khan Sahab said:


> This is your definition of Epic! Epic facepalm. Pakistan got out facing Srilanka, a team which is favourite in its home conditions.



Koi baat nahi Haar-jeet to hoti hi rehti hai


----------



## ajtr

Ticker said:


> kis cheez ka sadma


australia se harne ka aur 2nd round main bahar hone ka


----------



## Ticker

AnkurPandey said:


> A question TO PAkistanis : Do you think Pakistan will ever beat India in Worldcup ?



Yes .... why. 

What is your concern.


----------



## aks18

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> India and pak both cudnt achieve cup but india got the thriller by defeating pakistan ..
> 
> The feeling which u get by defeating pakistan is comparable to none.



these were the same feelings when Pak qualified and india got kicked out of the world cup


----------



## Ticker

ajtr said:


> australia se harne ka aur 2nd round main bahar hone ka



ye konsi team hai.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Aaj unt(camel) kis karwat baitha hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Ticker said:


> ye konsi team hai.


TI.......................


----------



## Ticker

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Koi baat nahi Haar-jeet to hoti hi rehti hai



I agree with you 100%. 

par yaar, ye to bata ke, 

Royalty Gujjaron mein bhi thi kya.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Ticker said:


> Yes .... why.
> 
> What is your concern.



Main Pakistaniyon ko roote bilakhte nahi dekh sakta na ... isliye ...


----------



## Paan Singh

aks18 said:


> these were the same feelings when Pak qualified and india got kicked out of the world cup




u r kicked out today but fun which we got on indo pak match is nothing to compare with..

we are just here returning u the favor which u gave us 2 days back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

TeriShirtDaButton said:


> India and pak both cudnt achieve cup but india got the thriller by defeating pakistan ..
> 
> *The feeling which u get by defeating pakistan is comparable to none.*



Exactly Man!! 






That feeling is worth more than wining any freakin worldcup.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnkurPandey

Ticker said:


> Yes .... why.
> 
> What is your concern.



Main Pakistaniyon ko roote bilakhte nahi dekh sakta na ... isliye ...


----------



## isro2222

@all indians.... Will you please stop using pics of people who lost someone from family?.... Am dissapointed that humanity is dissapearing.... Stop making fun.... You have ur rights but remember what goes around comes around.... Karma strikes.... Am requesting mods to close this thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ajtr

isro2222 said:


> @all indians.... Will you please stop using pics of people who lost someone from family?.... Am dissapointed that humanity is dissapearing.... Stop making fun.... You have ur rights but remember what goes around comes around.... Karma strikes.... Am requesting mods to close this thread....


no one else doing it except for ankur pandey idiot is using those pics.


----------



## AnkurPandey

isro2222 said:


> @all indians.... Will you please stop using pics of people who lost someone from family?.... Am dissapointed that humanity is dissapearing.... Stop making fun.... You have ur rights but remember what goes around comes around.... Karma strikes.... Am requesting mods to close this thread....



Oye Gandhi ji ke bhakt ... no body did it intentionally here .... this was all meant to be fun. We googled and posted pictures not knowing from where the pics from. Itani fursat nahi hai yahan kisike paas teri tarah ki khol khol ke dekhe kaun si picture kahan ki hai ?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

isro2222 said:


> @all indians.... Will you please stop using pics of people who lost someone from family?.... Am dissapointed that humanity is dissapearing.... Stop making fun.... You have ur rights but remember what goes around comes around.... Karma strikes.... Am requesting mods to close this thread....


No let them show how low they can get for a game


----------



## Paan Singh

ajtr said:


> no one else doing it except for ankur pandey idiot is using those pics.



you do exactly in other threads,posting pics of maoist or posting videos of songs

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lenin

isro2222 said:


> @all indians.... Will you please stop using pics of people who lost someone from family?.... Am dissapointed that humanity is dissapearing.... Stop making fun.... You have ur rights but remember what goes around comes around.... Karma strikes.... Am requesting mods to close this thread....



karma is striking pakistan now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

aks18 said:


> these were the same feelings when Pak qualified and india got kicked out of the world cup



You may get good feelings when India gets out of world cup, but that feeling is nothing in comparison to the one in which pakistan defeat India and Vice- versa.


----------



## AnkurPandey

ajtr said:


> no one else doing it except for ankur pandey idiot is using those pics.



Dikha di apani aukat ?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ajtr said:


> no one else doing it except for ankur pandey idiot is using those pics.



He probably searching pictures of those whom family got killed in blasts and relate it to cricket fans..how stupid.one can get


----------



## isro2222

@ankur u are hindu.... A hindu fears karma and always tries to do good karma.... Please stop using pics of people who lost family member.... Also stop making fun please.... Today u will laugh but tomarrow u will cry.... My friend karma never leaves anyone.... Its a law of universe.... i hope mods will close this thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnkurPandey

isro2222 said:


> @ankur u are hindu.... A hindu fears karma and always tries to do good karma.... Please stop using pics of people who lost family member.... Also stop making fun please.... Today u will laugh but tomarrow u will cry.... My friend karma never leaves anyone.... Its a law of universe.... i hope mods will close this thread....



Oye tu mauf karde bhai ... tu hi sahi ... lekin bhai maine jaan bhujh ke nahi kiya yaar. Chal Sorry.



Raja.Pakistani said:


> He probably searching pictures of those whom family got killed in blasts and relate it to cricket fans..how stupid.one can get



No unfortunatly you are wrong ... I just googled ... "Funny pakistanis" ... didnt knew it will display pics of families killed in Blasts. I only intended to have fun boss.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lenin

Ye thread bhohut crowd pull kar raha '62 users' good for buisiness itne asani se close honewala nahihe...


----------



## KRAIT

@ajtr
At least you shouldn't judge people who uses which pics. You always post Maoist controlled India. You are the biggest supporter of terrorists that kill our soldiers and you disrespect them. call them slaves etc. which even pakistanis don't do

Any day a soldiers dies, whether its Pakistani or Indian, all show remorse and pay their respect. So you can't comment on those Indians.

Those Indians are doing wrong if they are doing intentionally. You google and put pics. If its intentional, I support for banning them at once. But I am more inclined that they didn't check the source of pics. You do intentionally. 

Having said that/. People should cool down and just don't post pics.

@AKS18- You got me buddy, forgot Saeed did against us. That day only thing that I likes was he not getting double century, which he actually deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajtr

Raja.Pakistani said:


> He probably searching pictures of those whom family got killed in blasts and relate it to cricket fans..how stupid.one can get


lagta hai zaki ko jagana hoga abhi.....


----------



## AnkurPandey

ajtr said:


> lagta hai zaki ko jagana hoga abhi.....



Aur @AJTR ... wo shaitan aa gaya dharti per ?


----------



## Ticker

ajtr said:


> TI.......................



TI as in Times of India. 

Do they also have a cricket team.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Oye TRAITOR ki ammi ... kahan ho ?


----------



## KRAIT

Team India....TOI is for Times of India.


----------



## Ticker

Lenin said:


> Ye thread bhohut crowd pull kar raha '62 users' good for buisiness itne asani se close honewala nahihe...



aankhein band kar lay, it is closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Go zardari k bd ab go afridi...(on geo)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

ajtr said:


> Indian security forces are slaves prom police to central police to army every one these guys are slave of their political masters and they kill indians from kashmir to northeast to red corridor and in every nook and corner of india.*There can be no sympathy for these guys did you get it?*
> 
> They will be killed like dogs and there wont be anyone to shed tears on their dead bodies for except for their chaploos family friends etc.
> 
> As for posting pics of people whoes relatives get killed in bomb blasts etc is like posting pics of indians who get killed in terror attacks in india.



Nothing expected more from you ... TRAITOR ki Ammi bhi TRAITOR ... ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

See here guys, this is our dear AJTR. A person who disrespect soldiers.  Changing fonts don't make a dent. 

Even every Pakistani will support me when it comes to our Dear Soldiers. 

@Indians- Don't post pics guys. Most probably you will get banned. You can do leg pulling by words. 

@all
Anyone here to share a beer for loss of both teams ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

> No unfortunatly you are wrong ... I just googled ... "Funny pakistanis" ... didnt knew it will display pics of families killed in Blasts. I only intended to have fun boss.



so pandey you did google Funny pakistani and google gave you the pictures of people weeping on death of their families

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> so pandey you did goovle Funny pakistani and google gave you the pictures of people weeping on death of their families



No in India we do GOOGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rickblood19

Raja.Pakistani said:


> so pandey you did google Funny pakistani and google gave you the pictures of people weeping on death of their families




He probably searched crying pakistanis .... which incedentally contains pics of even kohli and shreesanth


----------



## AnkurPandey

KRAIT said:


> See here guys, this is our dear AJTR. A person who disrespect soldiers.  Changing fonts don't make a dent.
> 
> Even every Pakistani will support me when it comes to our Dear Soldiers.
> 
> @Indians- Don't post pics guys. Most probably you will get banned. You can do leg pulling by words.
> 
> @all
> Anyone here to share a beer for loss of both teams ?



Got it KRAIT bhai .... Sorry for my earlier posts ... it was totally unintentional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

Congratulations to pakistan, your team performed very well throughout the tournament to reach semi finals. Wished India could have done so too. Better luck for both the teams next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan Sahab

RoYaL~GuJJaR said:


> Koi baat nahi Haar-jeet to hoti hi rehti hai



And who said k sirf jeet hi jeet hoti hai. No one expects an impeccable success record from their team. You need to look at your media on how they treat their heroes?. So yes haar jeet hoti rehti hai. Fark ye k we laugh it off while you burn your .....!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

rickblood19 said:


> He probably searched crying pakistanis .... which incedentally contains pics of even kohli and shreesanth



Then why he lie that he googled funny pakistani. he think we are stupid lol

When you google crying pakistani then you should know most people only cry on death of their dear ones ..you can even guess the background of pic by having first look..did not you ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Then why he lied that he googled funny pakistani. he think we are stupid lol
> 
> When you google cryong pakistan then you should know most people only cry on death of their dear ones ..you can even guess the background of pic with first look..did not you ?



You meant "Crying Pakistanis" rt ?


----------



## KRAIT

Nasir Jamshed, Hasan Raza, Ajmal, - players to look out for long.

Saeed Ajmal will soon experience more doubts on his action as he keeps taking wickets. Aussies and Britishers are worst when it comes to SA spinners.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Then why he lied that he googled funny pakistani. he think we are stupid lol
> 
> When you google cryong pakistan then you should know most people only cry on death of their dear ones ..you can even guess the background of pic with first look..did not you ?



No actually i believe ... he he he


----------



## Ticker

isro2222 said:


> @ankur u are hindu.... A hindu fears karma and always tries to do good karma.... Please stop using pics of people who lost family member.... Also stop making fun please.... Today u will laugh but tomarrow u will cry.... My friend karma never leaves anyone.... Its a law of universe.... i hope mods will close this thread....



Because karma may also get angry with mods. 

Mein bhi dar gya hun. 

Mein to higher caste ka Muslim Brahmin hun - karma se darta hun. 

Yahan Islamabad mein ek fashion store ka naam bhi karma hai. 

I will never visit that store again. 

Hey thanks for warning me yaar.


----------



## pk_baloch

ya ALLAH JO PAKISTANI TEAM KI JEET K LIYE JO DUAVAEN MAANGI THEEN WO AB DADA ,DAADI AUR NANA ,NANI KI ROOH KO BAKHASH DENA ..............

AMEEN............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AnkurPandey

Ticker said:


> Because karma may also get angry with mods.
> 
> Mein bhi dar gya hun.
> 
> Mein to higher caste ka Muslim Brahmin hun - karma se darta hun.
> 
> Yahan Islamabad mein ek fashion store ka naam bhi karma hai.
> 
> I will never visit that store again.
> 
> Hey thanks for warning me yaar.



Read the post again ... it was for @ankur ... yani for me .... kahan kahan se log aa jate hain yaar ?


----------



## Khan Sahab

Lenin said:


> pakistan got knocked out by loosing the game
> 
> but india got knocked out by winning and not to forget we thrashed pakistan



Pakistan qualified because it had out performed India in the super 8 and thus had a better NRR. Your obsession with Pakistan is obvious and so is your understanding of cricket.


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Khan Sahab said:


> And who said k sirf jeet hi jeet hoti hai. No one expects an impeccable success record from their team. You need to look at your media on how they treat their heroes?. So yes haar jeet hoti rehti hai. Fark ye k we laugh it off while you burn your .....!



Actually mai "fark" ye hai k you missed that last thread of India Vs South Africa match, You should check it even now and see posts by your countrymen. I posted all this stuff just to return some favour of that day, thats it and i did. That was your field day today is ours!

I am cool now!


----------



## AnkurPandey

pk_baloch said:


> ya ALLAH JO PAKISTANI TEAM KI JEET K LIYE JO DUAVAEN MAANGI THEEN WO AB DADA ,DAADI AUR NANA ,NANI KI ROOH KO BAKHASH DENA ..............
> 
> AMEEN............



OK. Done !!!


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> See here guys, this is our dear AJTR. A person who disrespect soldiers.  Changing fonts don't make a dent.
> 
> Even every Pakistani will support me when it comes to our Dear Soldiers.
> 
> @Indians- Don't post pics guys. Most probably you will get banned. You can do leg pulling by words.
> 
> @all
> Anyone here to share a beer for loss of both teams ?



I think you are again crossing the line here. 

You wanna create a Hindu Muslim riot here. 

Please go ahead. 

I will respond tit for tat. 

Don't cross the line.



AnkurPandey said:


> Read the post again ... it was for @ankur ... yani for me .... kahan kahan se log aa jate hain yaar ?



Yehin betha hai aleka. 

Kya masla hai.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Ticker said:


> I think you are again crossing the line here.
> 
> You wanna create a Hindu Muslim riot here.
> 
> Please go ahead.
> 
> I will respond tit for tat.
> 
> Don't cross the line.



Common man ... he is simple telling to respect soldiers of their own country ... where does riots come into picture ? A Hindu soldier or a Muslim soldier both do their duty and die for their country ... he simply says no need to disgrace them !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Ankur , Request you to please remove those pics of mourning family members . There are other pics of crying Pakistanis which you can post instead .

Sincere request .


----------



## AnkurPandey

nick_indian said:


> Ankur , Request you to please remove those pics of mourning family members . There are other pics of crying Pakistanis which you can post instead .
> 
> Sincere request .



As you say bro ... doing that



Ticker said:


> I think you are again crossing the line here.
> 
> You wanna create a Hindu Muslim riot here.
> 
> Please go ahead.
> 
> I will respond tit for tat.
> 
> Don't cross the line.
> 
> 
> 
> Yehin betha hai aleka.
> 
> Kya masla hai.



Maza aa raha hai tumhari lene mein ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ticker

Hey @ajtr. 

Makawa.


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> See here guys, this is our dear AJTR. A person who disrespect soldiers.  Changing fonts don't make a dent.
> 
> *Even every Pakistani will support me when it comes to our Dear Soldiers. *
> 
> @Indians- Don't post pics guys. Most probably you will get banned. You can do leg pulling by words.
> 
> @all
> Anyone here to share a beer for loss of both teams ?


not untill they stop killing innocents on their political masters' orders. more they have to earn respect of their citizenry first then from outsiders.all that respect matters is when its given at home as compared to outsiders.

And changing font does make dent as it makes u reply to changed fonts especially mentioning them.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

you d0theads are funny people; you troll this thread but didnt even make the semis....haters gon' hate. 

congrats to Sri Lankan team and best of luck


as for us, the head of PCB needs to resign. Our batting lineup was shyte. We simply didnt deserve to win. Afridi was a true disappointment, goes without saying. Whole middle order was GARBAGE out there. Then again it was a tough pitch.


that's all folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pk_baloch

Ticker said:


> Because karma may also get angry with mods.
> 
> Mein bhi dar gya hun.
> 
> Mein to higher caste ka Muslim Brahmin hun - karma se darta hun.
> 
> Yahan Islamabad mein ek fashion store ka naam bhi karma hai.
> 
> I will never visit that store again.
> 
> Hey thanks for warning me yaar.



WHAT IS KARMA?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AnkurPandey said:


> You meant "Crying Pakistanis" rt ?



I csny type good anglish from my.mob 

but at least admit the truth. you did posted these pictures intentionally after knowing their background || Hindu tan man Hindu jeevan ... Rag Rag Hindu mera Parichay 

Its good if you realize your mistake mangel pandey


----------



## A.Rafay

BREAKING NEWS 
HAFEEZ SAID
PAKISTAN CRICKET TEAM WANT TO JOIN PEACE MARCH TO 
WAZIRISTAN THAT'S WHY WE LOST THE MATCH


----------



## MilSpec

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you d0theads are funny people; you troll this thread but didnt even make the semis....haters gon' hate.
> 
> congrats to Sri Lankan team and best of luck
> 
> 
> as for us, the head of PCB needs to resign. Our batting lineup was shyte. We simply didnt deserve to win. Afridi was a true disappointment, goes without saying. Whole middle order was GARBAGE out there. Then again it was a tough pitch.
> 
> 
> that's all folks.



This is a think tank on PDF.... Bravo


----------



## Jackdaws

Sri Lanka won fair and square and were deserving winners. Pakistan had a better RR than us and qualified for the semis. Well played to both of them.

Sri Lanka won fair and square and were deserving winners. Pakistan had a better RR than us and qualified for the semis. Well played to both of them.


----------



## Ticker

pk_baloch said:


> WHAT IS KARMA?



There is a famous chain jahan aurton ke faishon wala kapray banatay hein. 

In Hindi it means Qismat - probably.


----------



## A.Rafay

I am Afridi. I am Imran. I am Wasim. I am Waqar. I am the Final at Melbourne. I am the Final at Lord's. I am Asian Champion. I am the Last Ball at Sharjah. I am the Inventor of the Doosra. I am inventor of the Reverse Swing. I am the Sultan of Swing. When they wouldn't let me play at home, I drifted wherever I could. I am the Cornered Tiger. I am the Fastest Ball. I am the Quickest Hundred. I am t he Biggest Six. I am the Shattered Stumps. I am the Aggression. I am the Passion. I am the Nightmare between wickets. I am the 100 miles/hr Rawalpindi Express. I am the Boom Boom. I am the Bang Bang. I am the Professor. I am the Fauji. I am the Unpredictable. I am the 175 Million Hearts. I AM CRICKET PAKISTAN ! Anymore haters?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AnkurPandey

pk_baloch said:


> WHAT IS KARMA?



Karma in Indian religions is the concept of "action" or "deed", understood as that which causes the entire cycle of cause and effect (i.e., the cycle called sa&#7747;s&#257;ra) originating in ancient India and treated in the Hindu, Jain, Buddhist and Sikh religions.

Karma


----------



## Ticker

ajtr said:


> not untill they stop killing innocents on their political masters' orders. more they have to earn respect of their citizenry first then from outsiders.all that respect matters is when its given at home as compared to outsiders.
> 
> And changing font does make dent as it makes u reply to changed fonts especially mentioning them.



makawa aleka.


----------



## pk_baloch

Ticker said:


> There is a famous chain jahan aurton ke faishon wala kapray banatay hein.
> 
> In Hindi it means Qismat - probably.




OH I KNOW IN HINDI IT MEANS KISMAT BUT MEIN SAMKHE HINDI MEIN KOI AUR BHI MANA HE IS KI ...... ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajtr

Ticker said:


> Hey @ajtr.
> 
> Makawa.


if im getting the meaning of this word right then no i'm not flaring up .i just feel disgusted..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I csny type good anglish from my.mob
> 
> but at least admit the truth. you did posted these pictures intentionally after knowing their background || Hindu tan man Hindu jeevan ... Rag Rag Hindu mera Parichay
> 
> Its good if you realize your mistake mangel pandey



I am never going to admit any thing which i never did ... telling a lie thousand times doesnt make it truth ... so stop whining.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

pk_baloch said:


> WHAT IS KARMA?



Karma is taking revenge what royal gujjar and ankur pandey doing.here in revenge of what pakistani fans did when india was out lol haha
haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ticker

AnkurPandey said:


> As you say bro ... doing that
> 
> 
> 
> Maza aa raha hai tumhari lene mein ..



Very grateful indeed. 

Tum apni auqaat dikha raha hai. 

This is what people like you display here.


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

sandy_3126 said:


> This is a think tank on PDF.... Bravo



No! he is, "keyboard mujaheddin Towel-head warrior" from across the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Karma is taking revenge what royal gujjar and ankur pandey doing.here in revenge of what pakistani fans did when india was out lol haha
> haha



Yes Genius ... you got it right ... but afsos after 88 pages of thread.


----------



## Ticker

ajtr said:


> if im getting the meaning of this word right then no i'm not flaring up .i just feel disgusted..



Yes I feel disgusted too.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AnkurPandey said:


> I am never going to admit any thing which i never did ... telling a lie thousand times doesnt make it truth ... so stop whining.



no one going to believethat you did google.funny pakistani and got the pictures of pakistani weeping on death of their dear ones


----------



## Lenin

Har ho ya jeet let's have party!!!!


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> no one going to believethat you did google.funny pakistani and got the pictures of pakistani weeping on death of their dear ones



I didnt care either what Pakistanis believe or not.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AnkurPandey said:


> Yes Genius ... you got it right ... but afsos after 88 pages of thread.



But you are dumb because karma is not revenge..at least read you.karma dharma

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KRAIT

A.Ray.........Great one yaar......Nice effort.....Read each and every word.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> But you are dumb because karma is not revenge..at least read you.karma dharma



My friend what you will get with these personal attacks what you are doing for last two pages ... hain !!! Idiot, dumb etc etc. People will start questioning about your upbringing beta ...


----------



## Devil Soul

not a big boom boom fan, jus wanted to share


----------



## AnkurPandey

Devil Soul said:


>



Dear Devil Soul ... your signature is totally opposite to what your posted picture depicts ... Irony!!!

"Better to die standing, than to live on your knees"


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AnkurPandey said:


> My friend what you will get with these personal attacks what you are doing for last two pages ... hain !!! Idiot, dumb etc etc. People will start questioning about your upbringing beta ...



Dumb is not personal attack..it is just a word for you to let you.know that.you.need to grow up and need to open ur mind 

What you did previously was not showing good upbringing


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Dumb is not personal attack..it is just a word for you to let you.know that.you.need to grow up and need to open ur mind
> 
> What you did previously was not showing good upbringing



Chal tab ... main shuru karta hun ... tu dumb, tera baap dumb, tera tau dumb, tera pura khandan dumb ... khush ya aur aage badhun ?


----------



## Devil Soul

AnkurPandey said:


> Dear Devil Soul ... your signature is totally opposite to what your posted picture depicts ... Irony!!!
> 
> "Better to die standing, than to live on your knees"



and wat does this pic gotta do with my sign?????.. mixing oranges with apples arent we?????


----------



## AnkurPandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Dumb is not personal attack..it is just a word for you to let you.know that.you.need to grow up and need to open ur mind
> 
> What you did previously was not showing good upbringing



Chal tab ... main shuru karta hun ... tu dumb, tera baap dumb, tera tau dumb, tera pura khandan dumb ... khush ya aur aage badhun ?


----------



## Devil Soul

AnkurPandey said:


> Dear Devil Soul ... your signature is totally opposite to what your posted picture depicts ... Irony!!!
> 
> "Better to die standing, than to live on your knees"



and wat does this pic gotta do with my sign?????.. mixing oranges with apples arent we?????


----------



## KRAIT

Way to go guys, way to go. Its a defense forum, where people respect players but not Soldiers. 

@AJTR 
Font didn't make me reply. Your lack of sympathy for soldiers who are simply following orders. That's what they do. Its discipline and their duty which they proudly do. They opted this profession to serve the country. 

You keep hating our soldiers. We have many people like you but a billion hearts pray for them. So you are Outlier in a concentrated data. 

I have no problem with you. I am just wondering where is the moral compass of every Pakistani on this forum when a poster disrespect Indian Soldiers. If one post any bad comment about Pakistani soldier, he gets permanent ban where as this posters' post are not even deleted. 


@Ticker, tell me one thing, if I respect Salala soldiers, will your blood won't boil ? If your answer is no, then I have nothing to say to you, and if your answer is Yes, then again I have nothing to say to you.

Reason of me bringing this issue- 
Make people realize the respect Indians gave to that bomb diffuser a Shaheed, should be reciprocated with at least some opposition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AnkurPandey

Devil Soul said:


> and wat does this pic gotta do with my sign?????.. mixing oranges with apples arent we?????



Are bhai naraj kyon hote ho ... just saw Afridi on his knees ... I simply meant why they always bend on their knees while playing against India. They should stand up and win matches.


----------



## AnkurPandey

Devil Soul said:


> and wat does this pic gotta do with my sign?????.. mixing oranges with apples arent we?????



Are bhai naraj kyon hote ho ... just saw Afridi on his knees ... I simply meant why they always bend on their knees while playing against India. They should stand up and win matches.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

AnkurPandey said:


> Chal tab ... main shuru karta hun ... tu dumb, tera baap dumb, tera tau dumb, tera pura khandan dumb ... khush ya aur aage badhun ?



You prove i was right to call you dumb

Nothing else to say

i only read your words here so i cannot speak for your family. i hope they are not like you


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> Way to go guys, way to go. Its a defense forum, where people respect players but not Soldiers.
> 
> @AJTR
> Font didn't make me reply. Your lack of sympathy for soldiers who are simply following orders. That's what they do. Its discipline and their duty which they proudly do. They opted this profession to serve the country.
> 
> You keep hating our soldiers. We have many people like you but a billion hearts pray for them. So you are Outlier in a concentrated data.
> 
> I have no problem with you. I am just wondering where is the moral compass of every Pakistani on this forum when a poster disrespect Indian Soldiers. If one post any bad comment about Pakistani soldier, he gets permanent ban where as this posters' post are not even deleted.
> 
> 
> @Ticker, tell me one thing, if I respect Salala soldiers, will your blood won't boil ? If your answer is no, then I have nothing to say to you, and if your answer is Yes, then again I have nothing to say to you.
> 
> Reason of me bringing this issue-
> Make people realize the respect Indians gave to that bomb diffuser a Shaheed, should be reciprocated with at least some opposition.



I don't respect any soldier who kills his own unarmed civilians which includes innocent men, women and children in cold blood. 

And I have no respect for those religious bigots like you who not only insult and demean a newly converted Muslim girl from Hindu religion because she has done it on her free will, but also talk muck about her unborn child. 

You are a shame not only on your own community but as a human, you and the ilk are the lowest beings on this earth. 

No more.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

karma? wtf?

this is a PAKISTANI DEFENCE forum.......why should indians be treated equally


----------



## ajtr

KRAIT said:


> Way to go guys, way to go. Its a defense forum, where people respect players but not Soldiers.
> 
> @AJTR
> Font didn't make me reply. Your lack of sympathy for soldiers who are simply following orders. That's what they do. Its discipline and their duty which they proudly do. They opted this profession to serve the country.
> 
> You keep hating our soldiers. We have many people like you but a billion hearts pray for them. So you are Outlier in a concentrated data.
> 
> I have no problem with you. I am just wondering where is the moral compass of every Pakistani on this forum when a poster disrespect Indian Soldiers. If one post any bad comment about Pakistani soldier, he gets permanent ban where as this posters' post are not even deleted.
> 
> 
> @Ticker, tell me one thing, if I respect Salala soldiers, will your blood won't boil ? If your answer is no, then I have nothing to say to you, and if your answer is Yes, then again I have nothing to say to you.
> 
> Reason of me bringing this issue-
> Make people realize the respect Indians gave to that bomb diffuser a Shaheed, should be reciprocated with at least some opposition.


Fine they follow the orders of their mortal masters and indians who suffer at their hands follow the the awaz of their inner self their immortal gods..When the fence itself starts eating the field it loses all the respect of the citizens of the country except for the few.And no there are not billion indians who respect security forces rather there are billion indians who think they are slaves like robot to carry out the orders of their political masters.

And as for you seeking respect for indian forces from pakistanis ..i think its not right coz this matter is between indans and their security forces.its internal dispute.y are you dragging them into something internal to india.


----------



## KRAIT

@Ticker
First of all will you not kill BLA. Won't your blood boil when a Pakistani member of TTP kills soldiers.

Secondly, I don't have any problem with her converting to Muslim from being a Hindu. We have chatted alot and I never disrespectd her conversion. If a person changes her /his religion, I don't have any problem.

Thirdly, I never taken a cheap shot at her baby and she knows it. I always targeted her views and I am allowed to do that. I have a sister too. I respect her as Woman but hate her views about soldiers as Human. 

Stop telling me the meaning of disgrace. Bigotry is when you go ballistic on Indian saying bad about Pakistani soldier while support the one who talks bad about Indian soldier.

Try to gather the zest of what I target rather than picking selective words and using it in twisted way.

I don't need your certificate of who I am. I am proud friend of Indian armed force members.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> karma? wtf?
> 
> this is a PAKISTANI DEFENCE forum.......why should indians be treated equally



Karma is not insulting others in revenge..its karma of ankur pandey..

If he keep doing this karma then he will soon get.the honour to be among the respected member of pink colour


----------



## mjnaushad

AnkurPandey said:


> Bahut udd rahe the kal ... he he he. Itani jaldi aa gaye aukat pe



Aukat??? Learn some manners Mr. Aukat.... Your Manner shows your own Aukat and Upbringing.....


----------



## Ticker

KRAIT said:


> @Ticker
> First of all will you not kill BLA. Won't your blood boil when a Pakistani member of TTP kills soldiers.
> 
> Secondly, I don't have any problem with her converting to Muslim from being a Hindu. We have chatted alot and I never disrespectd her conversion. If a person changes her /his religion, I don't have any problem.
> 
> Thirdly, I never taken a cheap shot at her baby and she knows it. I always targeted her views and I am allowed to do that. I have a sister too. I respect her as Woman but hate her views about soldiers as Human.
> 
> Stop telling me the meaning of disgrace. Bigotry is when you go ballistic on Indian saying bad about Pakistani soldier while support the one who talks bad about Indian soldier.
> 
> Try to gather the zest of what I target rather than picking selective words and using it in twisted way.
> 
> I don't need your certificate of who I am. I am proud friend of Indian armed force members.



You are not worth a reply. 

However, do not attempt to hide behind the honour and dignity of brave Indian soldiers to shield religiously bigoted views and expressions of such insults against a woman and her unborn child. 

By saying what you say, you may become a hero amongst the Indian posters here, but as a human being, you ought to be ashamed of yourself for what and how you expressed indignity. 

I will not reply to you any more.


----------



## Pride

I believe its high time to close this thread as it came out of "Cricket Sledging" and moved to "Personal Abusing". 

Apart from trolling and sledging, For god sake, It was a match which carry sportsmanship. fight among the supporters of 2 teams happen everywhere in the world and in every game but lets not take it personally. It was good match and amazing cricket is going on that is what need to be enjoyed most.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pride said:


> I believe its high time to close this thread as it came out of "Cricket Sledging" and moved to "Personal Abusing".
> 
> Apart from trolling and sledging, For god sake, It was a match which carry sportsmanship. fight among the supporters of 2 teams happen everywhere in the world and in every game but lets not take it personally. It was good match and amazing cricket is going on that is what need to be enjoyed most.


well it took wrong direction when pandey started posting pics of people mourning on death of their dear ones and worse he was laughing on such pictures.such pictures can be source of fun and pleasure for sick person..else nothing was wrong in this topic


----------



## Safriz

Me watching T20 until today






Me watching T20 from today onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kumarkumar1867

HARD LUCK PAKISTANI FRIENDS.

BUT GREAT PLAY BY PAKISTAN IN SERIES.

REACHING SEMIFINALS IN ALL WORLD CUP IS CHAMPION'S FEAT ITSELF.

ALL THE BEST FOR FUTURE ENCOUNTERS & MATCHES !



On Lighter Note , Sharing a funny post seen on Facebook : -

Ye T-20 hai Boss 

Na HAFEEZ se khela jaata hai 

Na RAMEEZ se bola jaata hai".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pride

Raja.Pakistani said:


> well it took wrong direction when pandey started posting pics of people mourning on death of their dear ones and worse he was laughing on such pictures.such pictures can be source of fun and pleasure for sick person..else nothing was wrong in this topic



Everyone has its own logic and its own way of doing it and I was not quoting you guys but others in parallel. Leg pulling, sledging, conspiring in fun is good but going beyond of it is disrespect to sportsmanship. I have done that in this thread for fun as well but not getting abusive for a match. 

So lets bury the hatchet here and move on. Dont take it personally and thats for everyone.


----------



## Cyph3r

It was shocking to see Umar Akmal took off his helmet and face the fast bowler at the death over, shows how much desperate he was to win. He only cared about wining for his team & country and didn't care about injury! never saw anything like that before..what an emotional moment. That true passion and patriotism! Pakistan should take a lot of pride & heart from the way they played, one of the best T20 teams in the world even without ipl.
2007 T20 World Cup Finals.
2009 T20 World Cup Champions.
2010 T20 World cup semi finalists.
2012 T20 World cup semi finalists.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## KRAIT

^ Same thing I thought. Reminded me of 300 movie when Leonidis takes of his helmet as it was obstructing/distracting his vision, I find it intelligent move more than emotional. But the will was really commendable.


----------

